# Clomid to Femara with iui support



## FutureBabyG

Hi ladies. I am currently 26, dh 27. We have been trying since May/June 2013. I had a early miscarriage in January 2014 with a natural cycle. August 2014 I had a HSG and dh had SA. HSG was normal. Dh SA showed high count low motility. We started clomid with hcg trigger and iui August/September. Our 3rd round of iui with clomid I got a bfp that we later found out was ectopic. I had surgery December 2014. Due to the ectopic pregnancy I had my left fallopian tube removed. 

We had spoke with my doctor prior to all this and agreed if the clomid failed or needed more iui I would try femara. I am waiting for my first real af after my surgery then I can start femara. 

Anyone else out there on clomid or Femara or any other fertility medications with IUI? Would love to hear others experiences.


----------



## waitingongod1

I switched from clomid to femera a couple months ago. I feel great on it! Not really any cramping. Hot flashes. Or emotional craziness. I do ovulate on it. And doesn't dry up fertile cm! Miracle drug! Now if I could only get pregnant. I am now just about to do iui so can't help you there. Going to do hcg trigger shot with it and progesterone suppositories. What medications will you be taking?


----------



## FutureBabyG

Have you done a SA to see if the swimmers are good? Or an Hsg to see if tubes are open? I really dont think that Iui is that bad. I dont feel a pinch when the catheter goes in through the cervix. Sounds like you are ready to go soon. Do you do ultrasounds before the trigger and iui? Sorry for all the questions. 

AFM I will take femara cd 3-7 and the ultrasound cd 12 and hopefully trigger that night then iui cd14 morning. Then I will start progesterone 3 dpo.


----------



## waitingongod1

Yes great sa and clear tubes! Lap surgery to check for scar tissue too. Had a little they took out but nothing that would have been the problem. Yes I will be doing ultrasound on cd 12 also. Which won't be till the last week of january. Still in 2weekwait now and waiting to start next week. When will your next iui be. I am mostly just worried about the shot at home. ..


----------



## FutureBabyG

Hoping for iui January 31


----------



## waitingongod1

Me too!! With in those days at least. We will have to keep in touch!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Yes please. I would love to hear and see your bfp!


----------



## FutureBabyG

How are you doing? Any bfp or af?

AFM cd 2 today.


----------



## waitingongod1

Yep af! On cd5. On femera till cd7. Then ultrasound next week and iui. What about you?


----------



## FutureBabyG

Cd 4... Yay bump buddies here we come. Femara cd 3-7 then ultrasound cd 12. Probably trigger cd 12 night. Iui Saturday morning. Is my guess. Looks like we are golden.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Waiting how are you doing any news or updates? How did your ultrasound go? Was it today? When's IUI? So excited to hear from you and see you bfp in February.

Afm I went in for my ultrasound yesterday and I was very negative because I didn't feel like the femara was working. Yesterday was my first high on the monitor cd 11. On clomid I started highs cd 8 or 9. Well low and behold lining measured 10 and follicule on the right was 21. Perfect. Triggered last night and will do iui friday.


----------



## sugargully

Hi FBG, I'm kinda in the same time line, can I join the tread? I triggered on Thursday and IUI on Saturday! My follies measured 18 and two 16s. I'm surprised the RE wanted to proceed. I just read that they keep growing so maybe that's what she had in mind. 

I'm having some cramping. It's unusual but maybe that's the trigger working. I also can't sleep!


----------



## waitingongod1

Hey! I couldn't remember what this thread was called! Glad I found it again. Ultrasound was one follicule. Measured at 20 on cd 12. Triggered that night! Iui now! In waiting room haha. Did you just get one good follicule too? My doc said that's all I might get on femera. And that if this cycle doesn't work might have to go back to clomid or injections :/ 

Taking or doing anything during 2 week wait?

Surgar- sure join us! Did you get those two follicule on femera? I've been cramping since ultrasound really too!


----------



## FutureBabyG

sugargully said:


> Hi FBG, I'm kinda in the same time line, can I join the tread? I triggered on Thursday and IUI on Saturday! My follies measured 18 and two 16s. I'm surprised the RE wanted to proceed. I just read that they keep growing so maybe that's what she had in mind.
> 
> I'm having some cramping. It's unusual but maybe that's the trigger working. I also can't sleep!

WELCOME Sugargully! I am not surprised with your RE decision. In November I had an 18 and either two 15 or 16 size follicules. I was very disappointed in the sizes and then timing. Dh and i were not expecting to trigger so soon so we had planned to bd that night and not the night before. He had lower count but in the normal range. Anyway we ended up getting our bfp. Unfortunately my egg implanted in my fallopian tube. 

Basically I believe you have an amazing chance to get your bfp. Relax and enjoy your dh.


----------



## FutureBabyG

waitingongod1 said:


> Hey! I couldn't remember what this thread was called! Glad I found it again. Ultrasound was one follicule. Measured at 20 on cd 12. Triggered that night! Iui now! In waiting room haha. Did you just get one good follicule too? My doc said that's all I might get on femera. And that if this cycle doesn't work might have to go back to clomid or injections :/
> 
> Taking or doing anything during 2 week wait?
> 
> Surgar- sure join us! Did you get those two follicule on femera? I've been cramping since ultrasound really too!

Waitingongod1 my doctor told me the same thing. Clomid get you quantity but not quality and affects your lining and ovaries over time. Which I was worried about it thinning my lining and ovarian cyst. I took a baby aspirin daily through my cycle to prevent my lining from thinning each cycle. I have had history when I was younger with ovarian cyst so I always used a trigger to try to prevent any cysts from forming. 

I felt the same way as you about only getting one follicule. I thought about asking to go back on clomid because femara only gives me one follicule and NP told me if my follicule was on my left side no iui since my left fallopian tube was removed. I worry that will be next month.


----------



## waitingongod1

I know it is so hard to decide but I will probably go back to clomid. My iui didn't go that great. Wasn't even excited at all. Already disappointed as soon as we got out :( hubby has always have good sperm. His sperm was half of what it was before. We've never worried about sperm before. Doc said if this doesn't work we would have to look into it :/ my iui was also very painful they couldn't get it in right and took forever :/

How did yours go? I feel drained


----------



## FutureBabyG

Great dh had amazing sperm count. Post wash and assessment he had 61.1 mil for iui.


----------



## waitingongod1

That's good news. My husbands was around 30million. Think that ridiculously low? Before it was 63 million..I don't know why it was so much lower. He had the stomach flu week before. Think that would have affected it?


----------



## FutureBabyG

waitingongod1 said:


> That's good news. My husbands was around 30million. Think that ridiculously low? Before it was 63 million..I don't know why it was so much lower. He had the stomach flu week before. Think that would have affected it?

Yes illness can affect sperm count. Anything that causes body temperature to rise decreases sperm count if it's too long or too often. 

Our NP recommended icing throughout the week every so often because my dh works in warm conditions and wears jeans for safety. 

We choose to ice and a few other things to get the numbers above normal. Dh does take lots of vitamins which has done amazing things and we make sure to keep an active sex life to keep the swimmers fresh.


----------



## FutureBabyG

I am not really putting much thought into this cycle because there is just too much going on. We are thrilled with dh numbers and follicule size. If something happens it will be a true blessing. Otherwise there is always next month and we have an appointment with fertility specialist. 

Sugar and Waiting when do you plan on testing?


----------



## waitingongod1

No testing Here. 2 1/2 years of negatives I don't do them anymore :) I just watch Temps and on Friday Feb 13 specialist will run a test when I see him. If positive great if negative we will make our plan for next month! 

What about you girls?


----------



## sugargully

Yes, my follicles came from famera and menapur. IUI want well today. The speculum was the most uncomfortable part. I've had a full feeling on my ovaries. Not bad at all but slows me down a bit.

I've decided to test everyday with cheapies and watch the color progression on the cheapies. The I'll keep them in a memory book. Come on TWW! Can't wait to see if this was successful.


----------



## waitingongod1

Great news Glad it went well!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Hello ladies. How are you feeling? I hope everyone is doing well.

I have been testing out my trigger and this morning it was almost gone. Hopefully tomorrow it will be gone and then come back in the next couple days.


----------



## FutureBabyG

So I have a confession... I have been so pessimistic about this cycle. I almost cancelled my ultrasound because I didn't feel like the femara worked. Dh convinced me that I should go anyway especially since I just had surgery. She only told me about one follicule again fell pessimistic. I now want to give up on testing because I don't believe I am pregnant at all. I hate to be negative but what makes this cycle different from all the rest. Idk.


----------



## waitingongod1

I agree! I feel like everyone around me is more excited. I think really I just don't want to be disappointed again. ..
Are you still testing?


----------



## minuet

hi ladies, any updates?

I'm on CD2, about to start Femara tomorrow, with ultrasound and hopefully trigger on CD12. 
Would love to follow along with similar stories!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Minuet - I believe I will be a week behind you. I will take my last progesterone thursday night. I am trying to make it so cd 1 is tuesday. I have an appt with fertility specialist monday so if they take us on this month I can start fresh otherwise I can go back to clomid since I only have 1 fallopian tube I need more follicules so I get some on my right side. Otherwise I may only ovulate from left and then cycle would be cancelled.


----------



## waitingongod1

Welcome. I am waiting to test on Friday morning at doc office. Probably will join you guys next week with cd1 for our #2!


----------



## Sunny27

Hey ladies :hi:,

Do you mind if I join? I am currently cd12. I was on Clomid for 4 months. During those 4 months I was able to do 2 IUIs. This is my first month on Femara/Letrozole 5mg days 3-7. I have an u/s today so fx it goes well. DH and I have been trying for our 2nd since June 2013. DH has good count low motility. HSG January 2014 showed both tubes are open. I normally ovulate on my own but my OB wants to stimulate my cycles with IUI to better our chances. This will be our last IUI before being referred to a RE.


----------



## minuet

FutureBabyG said:


> Minuet - I believe I will be a week behind you. I will take my last progesterone thursday night. I am trying to make it so cd 1 is tuesday. I have an appt with fertility specialist monday so if they take us on this month I can start fresh otherwise I can go back to clomid since I only have 1 fallopian tube I need more follicules so I get some on my right side. Otherwise I may only ovulate from left and then cycle would be cancelled.

 Oh are you switching doctors? A fresh approach is always a good thing. And its great that you can start a new cycle at the same time so no more waiting.


----------



## minuet

waitingongod1 said:


> Welcome. I am waiting to test on Friday morning at doc office. Probably will join you guys next week with cd1 for our #2!

Waiting, I hope that you DON'T have to join us next week, but will be happy to have you. :)


----------



## minuet

Sunny27 said:


> Hey ladies :hi:,
> 
> Do you mind if I join? I am currently cd12. I was on Clomid for 4 months. During those 4 months I was able to do 2 IUIs. This is my first month on Femara/Letrozole 5mg days 3-7. I have an u/s today so fx it goes well. DH and I have been trying for our 2nd since June 2013. DH has good count low motility. HSG January 2014 showed both tubes are open. I normally ovulate on my own but my OB wants to stimulate my cycles with IUI to better our chances. This will be our last IUI before being referred to a RE.

Welcome. I hope you have a great result at the ultrasound!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Sunny27 said:


> Hey ladies :hi:,
> 
> Do you mind if I join? I am currently cd12. I was on Clomid for 4 months. During those 4 months I was able to do 2 IUIs. This is my first month on Femara/Letrozole 5mg days 3-7. I have an u/s today so fx it goes well. DH and I have been trying for our 2nd since June 2013. DH has good count low motility. HSG January 2014 showed both tubes are open. I normally ovulate on my own but my OB wants to stimulate my cycles with IUI to better our chances. This will be our last IUI before being referred to a RE.

Welcome sunny! How did your ultrasound go? Good luck this cycle.


----------



## FutureBabyG

minuet said:


> FutureBabyG said:
> 
> 
> Minuet - I believe I will be a week behind you. I will take my last progesterone thursday night. I am trying to make it so cd 1 is tuesday. I have an appt with fertility specialist monday so if they take us on this month I can start fresh otherwise I can go back to clomid since I only have 1 fallopian tube I need more follicules so I get some on my right side. Otherwise I may only ovulate from left and then cycle would be cancelled.
> 
> Oh are you switching doctors? A fresh approach is always a good thing. And its great that you can start a new cycle at the same time so no more waiting.Click to expand...

I have been seeing my obgyn for iui, so now I will be going to a fertility specialist. Same location and office as where my dh sperm is processed. I am nervous for our appt hoping I can remember everything.


----------



## FutureBabyG

waitingongod1 said:


> Welcome. I am waiting to test on Friday morning at doc office. Probably will join you guys next week with cd1 for our #2!

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Sunny27

Went for the u/s yesterday cd12 and had two follies on my left (26, 18) and five on my right (23, 20, 15, 13, 11). My lining was 5.4mm but they told me to go ahead with the trigger shot and we did the IUI today. I asked if that seemed thin and she said it was fine. All sites that I've read stated >8. What do you ladies think?


----------



## FutureBabyG

Sunny27 said:


> Went for the u/s yesterday cd12 and had two follies on my left (26, 18) and five on my right (23, 20, 15, 13, 11). My lining was 5.4mm but they told me to go ahead with the trigger shot and we did the IUI today. I asked if that seemed thin and she said it was fine. All sites that I've read stated >8. What do you ladies think?

I was always told it needed to be 8 or >8. Holy moly on number of follicules. What dose of femara?


----------



## minuet

Sunny27 said:


> Went for the u/s yesterday cd12 and had two follies on my left (26, 18) and five on my right (23, 20, 15, 13, 11). My lining was 5.4mm but they told me to go ahead with the trigger shot and we did the IUI today. I asked if that seemed thin and she said it was fine. All sites that I've read stated >8. What do you ladies think?

Holy cow did you respond to Femara or what! That is a lot of follicles! All I've read is 8+ as well, but I'm sure there are always exceptions to the story and I pray you are one of them! 
Hon, if it doesn't work this month I hope your doctor tries 2.5mg Femara so you don't get such a high response/high risk of multiples! 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sunny27

5 mg Femara


----------



## FutureBabyG

Dang. You must be good. I used to get 3 follicules with 50 of clomid and with 5 of femara I only got one


----------



## Sunny27

Yes very happy about the follicles but now I'm concerned about my lining.


----------



## minuet

Sunny27 said:


> Yes very happy about the follicles but now I'm concerned about my lining.

 :hugs: Yes, the TWW is hard enough without that additional worry. 

I have decided to wait until 14dpo to test, to minimize the chance of catching a chemical and then having to deal with that grief. 

When do you plan to test?


----------



## Sunny27

I had the trigger shot so I have to wait 14 days. So I will test Feb 27th or 28th.


----------



## Sunny27

Hey ladies, how is everything going?


----------



## FutureBabyG

Hi Sunny. I went to fertility specialist on monday. She said that oral medications don't work well for women my size. She believes injectables would be a better option. She said that oral can decrease the quality of the egg. Ughh.. not what I wanted to hear, so we had already talked and agreed to do injectables. Since Monday I started a new cycle she went ahead and did a baseline ultrasound only to find cysts. Ughh... so 3 weeks of bc then 5 days later I get another ultrasound and then start injectables hopefully. Looking like March 13 hopefully for my first shot.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Minuet, sugargully, waiting. How are you? Anything new? 
How are you Sunny?


----------



## sugargully

Saw my regular OB today. Was a little surprise he took me back considering I left him rather quickly to find an RE to do IUI. He remembered my case and started me back on the treatment plan he recommended back in October. (Wow that long ago?)

Tonight is CD1. I'll start 50mg of Clomid on CD5. I have to call in the morning with the results of a HPT then he'll submit the script. The test is a bit redundant but I get that he has to watch his liability.

We only get 4 months w/ the Clomid. If it doesn't work it's back to the RE. By then me and DH will look at another IUI. Hope you ladies don't mind if I stay on this thread while we wait the 4 months? I guess meds alone is still like assisted conception. We're going to try the softcups too.


----------



## Sunny27

I'm in the tww. I am trying my hardest not to symptom spot and keep from driving myself crazy because of my lining. Google has not been my friend. So nice to hear you ladies are trying new strategies to catch that eggie.


----------



## waitingongod1

On cd6. Been on clomid 100mg for 2 days now. Ultrasound will be next Thursday!


----------



## minuet

Futurebabyg - ugh, so sorry about the cysts! If you don't mind me asking,by your size do you mean less than normal weight or more than normal weight? I have PCOS and am overweight, wonder if that means I need injectables too.

Sugargully can I ask why you didn't stay with the RE? If you have been TTC that long you would be better off with an RE who has more experience. Is your doctor doing any monitoring? I'd be concerned for you having thin lining or other issues and the doctor not catching it.

Sunny27 the TWw is hard enough without worrying about something, so I feel for you.

Waiting - did you have a poor response to femara and decide to try clomid again?

AFM its CD11 and I'm waiting for an ultrasound tomorrow. I had a terrible experience getting the trigger shot via mail order pharmacy and next month will probably do more expensive local to save the stress and aggravation. I'm worried that femara won't do anything and am trying not to get my hopes up, but I really want aNovember baby!


----------



## waitingongod1

Minuet- yes I was on clomid 3 months with side effects horrible. RE said let's do femera. We did it for 3 Months. No side effects! But with first iui last month only had one mature follicule. He said normally with femera you aren't going to get more than one (some girls on here have though!) Back to clomid. All though today's pain makes me remember why I went off of it. Oh well sucking it up for 2 cycles and then we are done.


----------



## FutureBabyG

minuet said:


> Futurebabyg - ugh, so sorry about the cysts! If you don't mind me asking,by your size do you mean less than normal weight or more than normal weight? I have PCOS and am overweight, wonder if that means I need injectables too.
> 
> Sugargully can I ask why you didn't stay with the RE? If you have been TTC that long you would be better off with an RE who has more experience. Is your doctor doing any monitoring? I'd be concerned for you having thin lining or other issues and the doctor not catching it.
> 
> Sunny27 the TWw is hard enough without worrying about something, so I feel for you.
> 
> Waiting - did you have a poor response to femara and decide to try clomid again?
> 
> AFM its CD11 and I'm waiting for an ultrasound tomorrow. I had a terrible experience getting the trigger shot via mail order pharmacy and next month will probably do more expensive local to save the stress and aggravation. I'm worried that femara won't do anything and am trying not to get my hopes up, but I really want aNovember baby!

Minuet I use to be on the low end of the weight spectrum for years but before trying to conceive I worked as hard as possible to gain 30 lbs. I finally did it and I am at a healthier weight. The doctor says i am small or petite stature. I hate the word petite. Anyways she wants me on injectables because of my size. She says for bigger women she likes oral fertility medications but will try injectables if no luck with orals.


----------



## sugargully

minuet said:


> Sugargully can I ask why you didn't stay with the RE? If you have been TTC that long you would be better off with an RE who has more experience. Is your doctor doing any monitoring? I'd be concerned for you having thin lining or other

Yes, it's mostly due to finances. Going to the RE is equivalent to making a double mortgage payment each month.This isn't the end of our journey but sometimes we have to try less expensive options. My hubby and I plan like it depends on us and pray because it's up to HIM.

I'm not looking forward to the side effects of the Clomid. I'm very vulnerable to hormone therapies. Just hope I can keep my sanity and happiness!


----------



## minuet

CD12 ultrasound shows no response. Largest follicle was a 10 on the left, and lining was only 5. It's nice that femara has been giving me ovary pain for days now, making me hopeful like Clomid did, only to crush me with reality. 
Going back CD16 to see if any growth, but I know there won't be. This is exactly what happened with Clomid.
I'm crushed to have a third cycle in a row without even a CHANCE of ovulation, not even a 15% shot at pregnancy. Just a big fat zero chance like my natural anovulatory cycles - only this time we're paying at least $500/month for the chance at nothing.
:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## waitingongod1

I'm so sorry minuet- at least it gives you more information. Has the doctor said anything about injections with clomid? They have a high risk of multiples but my re said do clomid and injections. Plus trigger and iui. Makes for a very successful iui!


----------



## Sunny27

minuet said:


> CD12 ultrasound shows no response. Largest follicle was a 10 on the left, and lining was only 5. It's nice that femara has been giving me ovary pain for days now, making me hopeful like Clomid did, only to crush me with reality.
> Going back CD16 to see if any growth, but I know there won't be. This is exactly what happened with Clomid.
> I'm crushed to have a third cycle in a row without even a CHANCE of ovulation, not even a 15% shot at pregnancy. Just a big fat zero chance like my natural anovulatory cycles - only this time we're paying at least $500/month for the chance at nothing.
> :cry::cry::cry:

I'm so sorry Minuet :hugs:


----------



## FutureBabyG

Sorry minuet. I hope your doctor is working with you.


----------



## Sunny27

Hey ladies, how is everyone doing? AFM, went Monday for my progesterone test at 10dpo my results were the highest they have every been 29.62 ng/ml. I am currently 12dpo and will probably test Saturday or Sunday if AF does not rear her ugly head.


----------



## waitingongod1

Sunny keep us updated! It is so hard to wait! I have cd13 scan tomorrow to see how many follicles and when to trigger for iui! Hoping since I switched to clomid I will have more than 1


----------



## minuet

CD16 scan today showed no growth at all. The nurse told me to wait until CD20 to start progesterone, but at my last visit with the doctor she told me not to wait. So I think I'm starting tomorrow if they send over the prescription. 

They will call hopefully tomorrow with the plan for next month. It is most likely going to be Femara+injections, as I said that I do not want to do Clomid at all. Last month it thinned my lining and I don't want to risk that again. 

It was very disappointing to be re-disappointed, as I'd had some hope that the follicles would be slow responders. I guess we will be trying for a December baby. I hope I at least get a response, we can't handle any more bad news right now.


----------



## minuet

waitingongod1 said:


> Sunny keep us updated! It is so hard to wait! I have cd13 scan tomorrow to see how many follicles and when to trigger for iui! Hoping since I switched to clomid I will have more than 1

waiting I hope you have a great scan tomorrow.


----------



## minuet

waitingongod1 said:


> I'm so sorry minuet- at least it gives you more information. Has the doctor said anything about injections with clomid? They have a high risk of multiples but my re said do clomid and injections. Plus trigger and iui. Makes for a very successful iui!

 So I might have misunderstood this, but are you doing injections as well this cycle?


----------



## minuet

FutureBabyG said:


> Sorry minuet. I hope your doctor is working with you.

 How are things going? What is the plan for this cycle?


----------



## waitingongod1

Minut- sorry for confusion. I choose not to do injections this cycle...I may do next cycle...we will see the increase of multiples scare me. I'm so sorry disappointment is so hard and so many people don't understand this internal disappointment we deal with sometimes. Thinking and praying for you


----------



## FutureBabyG

Minuet I have about 10 days or so of bc left then I go in on March 13 for baseline scan. Hopefully the cysts is gone. I will then hopefully also start injections that day. I won't be doing femara but I am hoping I can stay with you wonderful ladies. Would anyone mind?


----------



## minuet

waitingongod1 said:


> Minut- sorry for confusion. I choose not to do injections this cycle...I may do next cycle...we will see the increase of multiples scare me. I'm so sorry disappointment is so hard and so many people don't understand this internal disappointment we deal with sometimes. Thinking and praying for you

 Thanks sweetie, I know you and the others in this thread understand the pain of infertility more than most. :hugs:

I totally understand not wanting the higher risk of injectables - that scares me too! The combo cycle is a good in-between option as it seems it won't have as high a risk as straight injectables. Guess we'll see!


----------



## minuet

FutureBabyG said:


> Minuet I have about 10 days or so of bc left then I go in on March 13 for baseline scan. Hopefully the cysts is gone. I will then hopefully also start injections that day. I won't be doing femara but I am hoping I can stay with you wonderful ladies. Would anyone mind?


You probably said that earlier about the cyst, and I forgot, sorry about that. I hope the BC does the job for you so you can get started with that new cycle. 
You would be only a couple days behind me too, as AF should be here 03/10-3/11. Guess it will be December babies for us, hopefully Sunny and Waiting won't have to join us next month! :)
I sure want you to stay in the group, what type of drug we're using doesn't matter to me. :) :hugs:


----------



## Sunny27

Waiting, I'm so anxious to hear about your scans I hope all goes well. Minuet, I'm so sorry for the re-disappointment. We all know to well how that feels and I hope things start to turn around for you. Future, I would love for you to stay in the group. We should all stick together until we all get our BFPs.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Sunny your chart looks great possibly triphasic.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Thanks ladies. I would love to see everyone's bfp.


----------



## Sunny27

Yes but I've been trying to see if Femara may cause a triphasic chart like Clomid. Have you ladies ever heard of Femara doing this?


----------



## Sunny27

Waiting how was your scan?


----------



## Sunny27

Hey ladies do you think this is the start of a BFP?
 



Attached Files:







Day 27 14dpo.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## momofadane

Hi Ladies! 
I was hoping I could join in on this (if its not too late, I know it has been going a while). I am BRAND NEW at all this fertility stuff. My DH and I saw a fertility specialist this week and will be starting on femara/US/HSG etc. my next cycle. I am currently on CD 15 with no assisted medication, so Im 99.9% sure AF will be coming in a few weeks. I would love to follow everyone and their road to BFP's :) Also, Since I am new at this I feel overwhelmed... its looks like all of you are so knowledgeable with everything.


PS. Sunny 27 - That looks like a BFP :)


----------



## minuet

Sunny27 said:


> Hey ladies do you think this is the start of a BFP?

So I'm on my tablet and can't see the picture well, and I am not familiar with blue dye tests. But aren't there two lines? I vote buy a frer!


----------



## minuet

Sunny27 said:


> Waiting how was your scan?

Yes I visited to hear about the scan also. How did it go?


----------



## Sunny27

Hey Momofadane :wave:, welcome! Minuet, I'm going to buy a frer and test tomorrow morning. If that is positive I may get a digital.


----------



## minuet

momofadane said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I was hoping I could join in on this (if its not too late, I know it has been going a while). I am BRAND NEW at all this fertility stuff. My DH and I saw a fertility specialist this week and will be starting on femara/US/HSG etc. my next cycle. I am currently on CD 15 with no assisted medication, so Im 99.9% sure AF will be coming in a few weeks. I would love to follow everyone and their road to BFP's :) Also, Since I am new at this I feel overwhelmed... its looks like all of you are so knowledgeable with everything.
> 
> 
> PS. Sunny 27 - That looks like a BFP :)

Welcome to the thread. We were all new at one time, but I have learned so much over the last years. If course I wish we didn't have to learn all this and just get pregnant like everyone else, but that was not to be. 
I how femara works for you, and an HSG procedure makes you more fertile for a couple months too!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Sunny I am on my phone but I definitely think you will have a bfp on a frer.


----------



## minuet

Sunny! I see a positive blood test on your chart! Woohoo! :)


----------



## FutureBabyG

Momofadane- welcome. We would love to have you. I wish you the best this month but if af does show we would be happy to go on your femara journey.


----------



## Sunny27

Thanks everyone! Confirmed bfp with beta today. I go back Monday for another to be sure it's doubling.


----------



## minuet

Confirmation today that we're doing femara+injections next cycle. It's going to cost at least $1000, so I hope we get super lucky and it works the first month! If I respond well, we'll be willing to pay for a couple more months of it, and after that would need a financial break. The credit card bills have already piled up. :(
But as the ladies discussed in the other thread a while ago, we've waited long enough and WILL make a baby this year, credit card interest or not. 
Not gonna lie, I'm feeling anxious about all the shots and blood work, and the odds of it even working. Ugh.


----------



## waitingongod1

Minuet- sounds like a good plan. I hope it works out! !


----------



## momofadane

Minuet - Thats pretty much the same boat I am in. Since we were fortunate enough to already have one little girl, we are only giving this a few months due to financial reasons and my DH feeling horrible with the meds he is on. Hopefully we are lucky enough to get BFPs in our short time span :)


----------



## momofadane

To everyone I have an EXTREMELY basic question.... I am currently on no fertility meds but will next cycle. They want me to test as early as possible though this cycle so they have everything ready for me. How early is it safe enough to test. I already purchased a pregnancy test and says, up to 5 days early.... but want sure how accurate and what other people usually do, but still get an accurate read.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Momofadane... I think everyone is different on testing time. I always have received a positive by 10 dpo at the latest. I have gotten one as early as 7 dpo.


----------



## waitingongod1

mom- depends how many days your lp is too. Mine is 14/15 days. I start testing 10 dpo, if I don't have positive by 13dpo usually i stop my progesterone... I also look at temps if they have started to fall I know AF is on her way and can know early.


----------



## momofadane

FutureBabyG said:


> Momofadane... I think everyone is different on testing time. I always have received a positive by 10 dpo at the latest. I have gotten one as early as 7 dpo.

OK, Thank you. The fertility doctor just said to test as soon as I can, and with these expensive tests I didn't want to waste any but still find out sooner than later if possible. 



waitingongod1 said:


> mom- depends how many days your lp is too. Mine is 14/15 days. I start testing 10 dpo, if I don't have positive by 13dpo usually i stop my progesterone... I also look at temps if they have started to fall I know AF is on her way and can know early.

Thank you!!! I think my LTis usually 15days-ish. I am not on any progesterone or other meds until next cycle.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Hello ladies. How is everyone doing and where is everyone in their cycle? Any new news?

AFM I took my last bc pill Sunday. I felt so foggy while on them I couldn't remember anything. Now that I haven't been on them a couple of days i am starting to feel better. Friday we go in for ultrasound and start injections. Ugh I hate shots.i give them everyday but I hate getting them even though they really don't hurt it's the anticipation.


----------



## Sunny27

I'm doing good. I hope you ladies don't mind if I stick around. I would love to follow you ladies' journey to a BFP.


----------



## momofadane

AFM - I took a pregnancy test yesterday and it was a BFN. So I will be start the first round of Meds this week, hoping things go in a better direction!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Sorry momofadane about the bfn. Hopefully march/April will be your month. 

Sunny27 I don't mind if you hang out. I will tell you on the expecting threads there is one called graduates and there are some really wonderful ladies there but I am not pushing you over there. I just know some things come up during the first trimester you may want some reassurance from other women who have experienced it.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Afm I just got my baseline ultrasound. I wasn't very happy with the appointment. They just rushed me in and out, no question time. I start injections tonight,next ultrasound wednesday.


----------



## momofadane

Looks like I will be right there with you FutureBabyG... I have HSG and ultrasound thursday.


----------



## momofadane

FutureBabyG said:


> Afm I just got my baseline ultrasound. I wasn't very happy with the appointment. They just rushed me in and out, no question time. I start injections tonight,next ultrasound wednesday.

How did you US go??
I go in for my HSG in the morning. First one so it should be interesting!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Ultrasound was much better than the last. I am a very shy person and I have to learn in every situation with ttc I can't allow myself to be comfortable. I have to speak up and ask questions. I asked the ultrasound tech about what she was seeing and she was very nice. She only measured 3 follicules on my left side largest was 13. They don't really care about the left side since my fallopian tube was removed. She said that I have 10 follicules on my right side largest measuring 14 which is great. I will continue meds tonight and tomorrow. Check up with another ultrasound and bloodwork Friday hopefully iui this weekend. I am hoping for Sunday but it may be Saturday.

I hope you get good news tomorrow for your hsg. I didn't think it was too bad.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Momofadane I can't wait for you to have the hsg behind you and a piece of mind. Any news let of clear tubes? Fingers crossed.


----------



## momofadane

FutureBabyG said:


> Ultrasound was much better than the last. I am a very shy person and I have to learn in every situation with ttc I can't allow myself to be comfortable. I have to speak up and ask questions. I asked the ultrasound tech about what she was seeing and she was very nice. She only measured 3 follicules on my left side largest was 13. They don't really care about the left side since my fallopian tube was removed. She said that I have 10 follicules on my right side largest measuring 14 which is great. I will continue meds tonight and tomorrow. Check up with another ultrasound and bloodwork Friday hopefully iui this weekend. I am hoping for Sunday but it may be Saturday.
> 
> I hope you get good news tomorrow for your hsg. I didn't think it was too bad.




FutureBabyG said:


> Momofadane I can't wait for you to have the hsg behind you and a piece of mind. Any news let of clear tubes? Fingers crossed.


hello!!! Just got back from my HSG/US. 

I cant believe you have 10 follicles on one side!!!!:happydance: I cant wait to see how this all turns out. Keep me posted with the US tomorrow and IUI this weekend. Both fingers and toes are crossed for you!!!

HSG went great. Easy peasy! He said he tripled my chances of pregnancy for the next three months so I will take it. My US also went good, I have a total of 5 follicles, two mature they are hoping will release. My DH sperm count came back great too, which was our whole reason for needing assistance in getting pregnant. He was placed on testosterone replacement therapy which wiped his sperm count down to zero. With the meds he has been on and off the testosterone for 8 months he has 163 mil sperm. Woohoo!!!

I spoke with the Doctor and she said since our numbers are good to wait on IUI until next month. Or whenever we choose to. So We are going to try Timed Intercourse this month since we know what were working with now and possibly IUI thereafter. 

Trying to stay positive, the doctor seemed very optimistic for us, so that is reassuring :happydance:


----------



## Timetotry

Hi ladies! Can I join you? 
We have been ttc 21 months, I was diagnosed with PCOS. 
I'm on metformin now. We tried 3 rounds of clomid and weren't successful. 
So this was our first iui cycle. I did femara 5mg and then menopur 75. 
I had 3 mature follicles on the right, at trigger, and 2 possibles on the left. 
I'm now 6 dpiui and using prometrium suppositories. 

So nervous for higher order multiples!!! 
How do you all handle the tww?


----------



## momofadane

Timetotry said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join you?
> We have been ttc 21 months, I was diagnosed with PCOS.
> I'm on metformin now. We tried 3 rounds of clomid and weren't successful.
> So this was our first iui cycle. I did femara 5mg and then menopur 75.
> I had 3 mature follicles on the right, at trigger, and 2 possibles on the left.
> I'm now 6 dpiui and using prometrium suppositories.
> 
> So nervous for higher order multiples!!!
> How do you all handle the tww?

Of course you can join :)

Sounds like you found the right thread!! I trigger Monday, so not quite in the TWW yet. I wont take a pregnancy test until 04/07/15. It will be the longest month ever LOL


----------



## FutureBabyG

Momofadane congrats on the wonderful news. Yes my md said the same thing about increasing fertility. Now you are golden. You have more than 1 egg, great sperm and perfect tubes. Good luck, we should be testing around the same time in April. I think I will wait until I miss my cycle... haha we will see how that goes.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Timetotry said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join you?
> We have been ttc 21 months, I was diagnosed with PCOS.
> I'm on metformin now. We tried 3 rounds of clomid and weren't successful.
> So this was our first iui cycle. I did femara 5mg and then menopur 75.
> I had 3 mature follicles on the right, at trigger, and 2 possibles on the left.
> I'm now 6 dpiui and using prometrium suppositories.
> 
> So nervous for higher order multiples!!!
> How do you all handle the tww?

Weclome! How do I handle the tww??? I go crazy lol... I have got better after the many months of trying but usually but 10 dpiui I am testing. You are so close!


----------



## momofadane

FutureBabyG said:


> Momofadane congrats on the wonderful news. Yes my md said the same thing about increasing fertility. Now you are golden. You have more than 1 egg, great sperm and perfect tubes. Good luck, we should be testing around the same time in April. I think I will wait until I miss my cycle... haha we will see how that goes.

 I know, somethings gotta give with us right??? Maybe we will have some December babies between us all?!? trying not to get my hopes up, but happy at the same time the news isnt bad. 


FutureBabyG said:


> Timetotry said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Can I join you?
> We have been ttc 21 months, I was diagnosed with PCOS.
> I'm on metformin now. We tried 3 rounds of clomid and weren't successful.
> So this was our first iui cycle. I did femara 5mg and then menopur 75.
> I had 3 mature follicles on the right, at trigger, and 2 possibles on the left.
> I'm now 6 dpiui and using prometrium suppositories.
> 
> So nervous for higher order multiples!!!
> How do you all handle the tww?
> 
> Weclome! How do I handle the tww??? I go crazy lol... I have got better after the many months of trying but usually but 10 dpiui I am testing. You are so close!Click to expand...



And I second that.... TWW makes me a little crazy. Thats why its nice to have this sight... to know your not the only one going a little nuts :)

Do any of you guys know if Femara or the Trigger gives a false positive reading if you test a little early?


----------



## sugargully

I know the trigger gives a false positive if tested early. It's made of HCG, the pregnancy hormone. Some ladies like to test each day after trigger do they can watch it slowly disappear. I tried that but chickened out when it got close to really testing. It's hard to see stark negatives.


----------



## Timetotry

FutureBabyG said:
 

> Timetotry said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Can I join you?
> We have been ttc 21 months, I was diagnosed with PCOS.
> I'm on metformin now. We tried 3 rounds of clomid and weren't successful.
> So this was our first iui cycle. I did femara 5mg and then menopur 75.
> I had 3 mature follicles on the right, at trigger, and 2 possibles on the left.
> I'm now 6 dpiui and using prometrium suppositories.
> 
> So nervous for higher order multiples!!!
> How do you all handle the tww?
> 
> Weclome! How do I handle the tww??? I go crazy lol... I have got better after the many months of trying but usually but 10 dpiui I am testing. You are so close!Click to expand...

I do not handle the tww very well!! 
This one is harder, I'm not allowed to work out or run or anything that could affect my swollen ovaries. 
I've been watching a lot of tv lol. Thankfully I have to work a lot during the wait so that distracts me a bit. 

My clinic does bhcg on 18 dpiui, but I'll most likely test before then! I took a test yesterday and the trigger is almost out of my system. I tested with a test that was 10 miu sensitivity and got a squinter, so I'll test again in a couple days to make sure the trigger is completely gone.


----------



## FutureBabyG

I have tested the trigger out an it always disappears before 10 dpiui. I don't know if I will test or not... who am I trying to kid yes I will. I want to see what the md says today about testing if she does. She may not say anything until iui. Another ultrasound today and bloodwork...ugh.. more poking and prodding. Come one baby momma hates being poked and prodded. Lol


----------



## momofadane

Sugargully- I think thats how I may be... I bought about 5 pregnancy tests at the dollar store in case I decide to test it out... but we will see. Knowing me I will wait. The doctor wants me to wait 14 DPO. We will see if I can wait that long :)

Timetory - Im sorry you have to remain so sedimentary. Im excited to hear about your results :) Keep us posted! Sorry for all the poking and prodding, but at least its for a good reason!!

FutureBabyG- HAHA your so funny.... its so hard not to test!!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Well had ultrasound and bloodwork. Bloodwork is great. Apparently I have no problem cooking up some eggs. I have 10 on the right side. One is at 15 mm five at 14 mm and one at 13 mm. Basically I have a chance at 7 releasing and fertilizing all at once... ugh. MD says i have to agree to selective reduction or cycle is cancel and I just wasted 4000 dollars. Ugh how does one make that choice? My husband wants to go forward. I am just shocked we only had 3 that were advanced last time now 4 caught up. What do u ladies think?


----------



## momofadane

WOW FutureBabyG!! I cant believe how well you responded.. so well it put you in a tough situation!! Did the MD say the chances of all of these fertilizing? Its easy for me to put my two cents in because Im not sitting there in your situation. However, it seems like you have been TTC for so long and your husband wants to move forward. This could be your blessing in disguise... maybe you need all the eggs to get your little one. If it were me I would go for it... but like I said. Its easy for me to say!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Thanks momofadane. The doctor can't legally bind her self to numbers. It looks like our chances are very For more than twins but you never know.


----------



## momofadane

FutureBabyG said:


> Thanks momofadane. The doctor can't legally bind her self to numbers. It looks like our chances are very For more than twins but you never know.

That makes since... they couldn't legally tell me my chances of twins either (even though I know with only two follicles its slim).


----------



## Timetotry

Good luck future baby, we had the same situation with 5 follicles. 
We went ahead with it and I keep panicking randomly about it. 
I'm hoping that not all follicles contained eggs.


----------



## sugargully

That's a great response Futurebabyg! I would do the selection if it were up to me. Remember if more than 1 fertilizes, they can also split and divide. That would be so many babies at once!


----------



## waitingongod1

Future baby - haven't been on this thread in awhile. Congrats on all the follicles. What medicine did you take? Last iui I had 10! I'm on to my 3rd iui and last one but have to wait for a cyst to clear up that I got from clomid. Good luck in 2ww. I would go forward with iui if I were you! My doc doesn't know why but his research believes that more follicles doesn't always produce more pregnancies


----------



## FutureBabyG

waitingongod1 said:


> Future baby - haven't been on this thread in awhile. Congrats on all the follicles. What medicine did you take? Last iui I had 10! I'm on to my 3rd iui and last one but have to wait for a cyst to clear up that I got from clomid. Good luck in 2ww. I would go forward with iui if I were you! My doc doesn't know why but his research believes that more follicles doesn't always produce more pregnancies

Ya I did some research and it says the same thing about iui. Except I am in injectable fertility meds so it does say they will increase my chance of twins and triplets. Nothing beyond triplets though. I hope we get twins! Come one babies! 

I am on menopur 2 vials per day for 5 days. Then ultrasound then 2 vials of bravelle 2 days ultrasound bravelle 2 days. Then bloodwork tomorrow. Then trigger and iui monday or tuesday depending on bloodwork.


----------



## waitingongod1

Shew...if we weren't in infertility we would have thought you were speaking in another language! Anyways good luck!


----------



## momofadane

hahaha no kidding waitingongod1. I have only been doing this one month and learned so much!!


----------



## momofadane

My TWW begins today... Triggered on Monday. Still debating on testing out. The Doctor says to wait until 4/7 to test. Hopefully I can wait that long!! When does everyone test?


----------



## FutureBabyG

Momofadane we are on that same schedule. I was suppose to trigger sunday night but when I went to mix it the powder vial was smashed. Triggered monday am and then iui ttuesday morning. Followed by bd last night and tonight. MD wasn't happy with us at iui bc dh sperm count was so high. She told us to stop his vitamins but I refuse. It has more than tripled his count by increasing motility. Maybe we will catch 1 of the ten eggs... I would be thrilled with 2. I am suppose to test 4/7 but I won't lie I will test before then on my own.


----------



## momofadane

FutureBabyG said:


> Momofadane we are on that same schedule. I was suppose to trigger sunday night but when I went to mix it the powder vial was smashed. Triggered monday am and then iui ttuesday morning. Followed by bd last night and tonight. MD wasn't happy with us at iui bc dh sperm count was so high. She told us to stop his vitamins but I refuse. It has more than tripled his count by increasing motility. Maybe we will catch 1 of the ten eggs... I would be thrilled with 2. I am suppose to test 4/7 but I won't lie I will test before then on my own.

Oh cool!!! I have a test buddy then :) MD wasn't happy that the sperm count was up????!????? I am still learning all this fertility stuff, but how is that a bad thing?? More sperm = more chance of multiples?? Even so I would think more swimmers the better!!! 

You will have to let me know when you start testing.. I know I will be testing early too!!!


----------



## Timetotry

I'm 12 dpiui now. They said to wait until 14 to test at home, but have blood work scheduled for next Tues. 

I tested at 10 dpiui and it was negative. 
I'd be tempted to test tomorrow morning but don't have any tests at home.

GL ladies! 

Futurebabyg - what vitamins is he using? My hubby's count and motility have always been great but I put him on vit c, e and selenium just to strength them!


----------



## momofadane

Yay, GL Timetory. You have a lot more patients than me!! :)


----------



## Timetotry

Lol i really don't have much in the way of patience! 
I'm 13 dpiui, started spotting this morning and bfn. So disappointed.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Timetotry. Dh is on vitamin a,b 6 and 12,c,d,e, fish oil, Co q 10, fertility blend, Folic acid, and zinc. 

Momofadane I have 10 eggs alone on my right side that were ready to release she was hoping for the lower side of normal to only catch 1 or 2 eggs. I have a feeling that even tho the odds were good that it didn't work... ugh I hate that feeling.


----------



## momofadane

Im sorry Timetotry :( sending hugs your way!!

Future baby - Im excited to hear how it turns out. 10 eggs is a whole lotta eggs. Your meds were working good this month :)


----------



## FutureBabyG

How are you feeling momofadane? Are you on progesterone? I take it twice a day.


----------



## Holly ttc

I hope you guys don't mind me jumping in here as well. This is my first time actually joining a board age reading everything and it's nice to see that everyone is sharing the success and the failure instead of all positives. (as awesome as all positives would be, that's just not reality)

I've been ttc for the last three years, the last of which has had medical intervention. I just started femara yesterday for the very first time and while I'm trying not to be overly hopeful, I can't really help it. I go next week top check for blocked tubes and then the sixth for the mid cycle scan. Here's to hoping it works out in all of our favors.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Hi Holly. Welcome to the group. We would love to see your journey to a bfp. I think i was/am the same way, every time the doctor increases the treatment to increase the chance of pregnancy I just glow with hope. I hope femara is your answer. What meds have you tried? Iui or bding? And extra testing? If you don't mind sharing.


----------



## Holly ttc

I did one round of clomid last year that didn't do much of anything. After that we had to do an SA that came back showing awful morphology. Started taking fertilaide and stopped talking the pain meds that weren't working anyway then waited to retest. That one came back better but still bad so we got sent to the specialist in at now. He had a third SA done just do we had two in the same place and I guess based on how they judge it we're at the very bottom level of normal, but still normal. This is the first round that I'll possibly be doing a trigger shot so that makes me nervous. As of right now we aren't doing an iui but I don't really know the plans if this attempt doesn't work.


----------



## momofadane

FutureBabyG said:


> How are you feeling momofadane? Are you on progesterone? I take it twice a day.

Hey there!!! I am doing much better than last week not that the stomach bug left the house :) I started testing out the trigger, I still have a faint line. Im too inpatient to wait!! How about you? How is everything going?



Holly ttc said:


> I hope you guys don't mind me jumping in here as well. This is my first time actually joining a board age reading everything and it's nice to see that everyone is sharing the success and the failure instead of all positives. (as awesome as all positives would be, that's just not reality)
> 
> I've been ttc for the last three years, the last of which has had medical intervention. I just started femara yesterday for the very first time and while I'm trying not to be overly hopeful, I can't really help it. I go next week top check for blocked tubes and then the sixth for the mid cycle scan. Here's to hoping it works out in all of our favors.

Hi Holly! Welcome to the board. As much as I wish we could all get preggo easily, its also nice to have someone to talk to going through what you are.


----------



## FutureBabyG

momofadane said:


> FutureBabyG said:
> 
> 
> How are you feeling momofadane? Are you on progesterone? I take it twice a day.
> 
> Hey there!!! I am doing much better than last week not that the stomach bug left the house :) I started testing out the trigger, I still have a faint line. Im too inpatient to wait!! How about you? How is everything going?
> 
> 
> 
> Holly ttc said:
> 
> 
> I hope you guys don't mind me jumping in here as well. This is my first time actually joining a board age reading everything and it's nice to see that everyone is sharing the success and the failure instead of all positives. (as awesome as all positives would be, that's just not reality)
> 
> I've been ttc for the last three years, the last of which has had medical intervention. I just started femara yesterday for the very first time and while I'm trying not to be overly hopeful, I can't really help it. I go next week top check for blocked tubes and then the sixth for the mid cycle scan. Here's to hoping it works out in all of our favors.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Holly! Welcome to the board. As much as I wish we could all get preggo easily, its also nice to have someone to talk to going through what you are.Click to expand...

Glad you are feeling better. I always have a faint line until 10 dpiui.. I always say it should be gone tomorrow 7dpiui but it sticks around. I have not started testing yet. I have thought about it bit no desire yet.


----------



## momofadane

FutureBabyG said:


> momofadane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FutureBabyG said:
> 
> 
> How are you feeling momofadane? Are you on progesterone? I take it twice a day.
> 
> Hey there!!! I am doing much better than last week not that the stomach bug left the house :) I started testing out the trigger, I still have a faint line. Im too inpatient to wait!! How about you? How is everything going?
> 
> 
> 
> Holly ttc said:
> 
> 
> I hope you guys don't mind me jumping in here as well. This is my first time actually joining a board age reading everything and it's nice to see that everyone is sharing the success and the failure instead of all positives. (as awesome as all positives would be, that's just not reality)
> 
> I've been ttc for the last three years, the last of which has had medical intervention. I just started femara yesterday for the very first time and while I'm trying not to be overly hopeful, I can't really help it. I go next week top check for blocked tubes and then the sixth for the mid cycle scan. Here's to hoping it works out in all of our favors.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Holly! Welcome to the board. As much as I wish we could all get preggo easily, its also nice to have someone to talk to going through what you are.Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you are feeling better. I always have a faint line until 10 dpiui.. I always say it should be gone tomorrow 7dpiui but it sticks around. I have not started testing yet. I have thought about it bit no desire yet.Click to expand...


Oh and I forgot... yes I am taking progesterone once at bedtime. This is my first time doing the trigger so I wasn't sure how soon it would leave. I am just testing every other day until its out. I should have known couldnt wait until 4/7!!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Lol I don't think many women ttc for a while can wait that long. I tested this am.. Dh said he saw a line. I think we both had line eye. It was slightly there but what I consider bfn.


----------



## momofadane

FutureBabyG said:


> Lol I don't think many women ttc for a while can wait that long. I tested this am.. Dh said he saw a line. I think we both had line eye. It was slightly there but what I consider bfn.

haha, I know ifs funny your brain makes you start seeing things!!!

I just tested and it looks completely out, so I will test friday. That will be 10DPO. The test I have is early detection and says you should get a BFP by 10DPO. Im sure ii won't be a BFN but a girl can dream :cloud9:


----------



## FutureBabyG

Pity party post: ok I have worked at the same hospital for 4 years. I watch coworkers tie the knot, become pregnant and then raise children everyday. There is one particular at work that was older than me but not married when I started. I got married and started trying before she was engaged but she got pregnant and had her baby this year. That was hard because she was always negative about everything my dh and I do; which she always does right after us. Then yesterday another nurse announces she's 15 weeks which is what I would be past if my last pregnancy wasn't ectopic. Ugh I want to be happy for her but it makes my gut and heart hurt. I have never felt this way before.


----------



## waitingongod1

Future- I completely understand to friends announced pregnancies today with their 2nd babies. I have been trying since before their first ones...so hard and both with have perfectly 2 years evened out babies. Wish it was that easy for all of us...I've had a bad attitude. Usually I am better at dealing with this but today was just bad haha


----------



## FutureBabyG

Waitingongod1 when did u get matched for an egg donor. What does that mean matched?


----------



## waitingongod1

Future- I got matched about 2 weeks ago! I had put my application in just to have options for open doors. This means a couple who needs an egg donor picked me and they will pay for my ivf. At egg retrieval half my eggs will go to them and half will go to me!


----------



## momofadane

FutureBabyG said:


> Pity party post: ok I have worked at the same hospital for 4 years. I watch coworkers tie the knot, become pregnant and then raise children everyday. There is one particular at work that was older than me but not married when I started. I got married and started trying before she was engaged but she got pregnant and had her baby this year. That was hard because she was always negative about everything my dh and I do; which she always does right after us. Then yesterday another nurse announces she's 15 weeks which is what I would be past if my last pregnancy wasn't ectopic. Ugh I want to be happy for her but it makes my gut and heart hurt. I have never felt this way before.

I'm so sorry :hug:
I find myself in the same situation. However, with me there are people I have known that are in absolutely no position to have a child. Yet, they keep getting pregnant on "accident". Then there are responsible people like us who are ready, yet it seems so difficult. I'm sorry you feel this way, life sure doesn't seem fair sometimes. 



waitingongod1 said:


> Future- I got matched about 2 weeks ago! I had put my application in just to have options for open doors. This means a couple who needs an egg donor picked me and they will pay for my ivf. At egg retrieval half my eggs will go to them and half will go to me!

WOW thats pretty amazing!!! I had no idea they had options like that!


----------



## momofadane

I tested again today..... STARK white LOL. It couldn't get for BFN if it tried!! Tomorrow I will be 9DPO and 10DPT.

From what I have ready, if you happen to be preggo, its still BFN, then starting tomorrow the BFP's begin?


----------



## FutureBabyG

Wow waitingongod1 that is great. So they pay for everything the medications the ultrasounds blood work ET and transfer? Will you start IVF then if you get a bfn? Sorry I haven't looked into IVF yet so I am not knowledgeable at all.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Momofadane I understand that to. The one at my work that had her baby this year her father passed away last year. She took a test the day they took him off life support. She knew we had been trying for years and she would always say "sometimes I wish I wasn't pregnant." Ugh that always rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## Holly ttc

FutureBabyG said:


> Pity party post: ok I have worked at the same hospital for 4 years. I watch coworkers tie the knot, become pregnant and then raise children everyday. There is one particular at work that was older than me but not married when I started. I got married and started trying before she was engaged but she got pregnant and had her baby this year. That was hard because she was always negative about everything my dh and I do; which she always does right after us. Then yesterday another nurse announces she's 15 weeks which is what I would be past if my last pregnancy wasn't ectopic. Ugh I want to be happy for her but it makes my gut and heart hurt. I have never felt this way before.

I have had somewhat the same thing happen. My bear friends knows how much I want this and this past December she and her birdied decided to start trying. At the beginning of January she told me how depressed she was that she got one negative test and then a few weeks later she sent me the picture of her positive test. I know she wants it to so I'm happy for her, but for a while my hurt/jealousy was stronger than the happy. I just don't understand how some people can try for years and have no results but then someone else can try for literally two weeks and have it work.


----------



## FutureBabyG

I can't wait to see all our bfp though... come one ladies we deserve them more than ever.


----------



## momofadane

FutureBabyG said:


> I can't wait to see all our bfp though... come one ladies we deserve them more than ever.

When are you going to start testing?


----------



## FutureBabyG

I started testing 7dpiui and there is still a very faint line. I believe it's still the trigger.


----------



## waitingongod1

FutureBabyG said:


> Wow waitingongod1 that is great. So they pay for everything the medications the ultrasounds blood work ET and transfer? Will you start IVF then if you get a bfn? Sorry I haven't looked into IVF yet so I am not knowledgeable at all.

Thanks! They pay for everything but I pay 1000. Not sure what that pays for. They pay about 10,000 for me. I actually got a large cyst from last iui so doc put me on birth control to make it go away. Should stay on it until I'm ready for med for ivf and be able to start without af! I will know more next Wednesday for my ultrasound to make sure we are good to go! Looks like you will find out soon if yours worked. Hope it does!


----------



## momofadane

Im 11DPT and 10DPO I took my dollar store cheapos that I have been testing the trigger out with and still a huge BFN. Then took a CVS early response and it was positive. However now looking at reviews I heard since its a "blue dye" test its not reliable??? Plus I still may have my trigger in my system. Have any of you heard this?


----------



## FutureBabyG

momofadane said:


> Im 11DPT and 10DPO I took my dollar store cheapos that I have been testing the trigger out with and still a huge BFN. Then took a CVS early response and it was positive. However now looking at reviews I heard since its a "blue dye" test its not reliable??? Plus I still may have my trigger in my system. Have any of you heard this?

Yes I have seen many people get false positives with blue dyes... but I am hoping this isn't a false positive. I say keep testing.. and get some frer tests.


----------



## FutureBabyG

I got a stark white wondfo this am. This is the first negative. I have 4 more days for it to go positive then on to the next cycle. Ugh I am feeling pretty negative.


----------



## momofadane

FutureBabyG said:


> momofadane said:
> 
> 
> Im 11DPT and 10DPO I took my dollar store cheapos that I have been testing the trigger out with and still a huge BFN. Then took a CVS early response and it was positive. However now looking at reviews I heard since its a "blue dye" test its not reliable??? Plus I still may have my trigger in my system. Have any of you heard this?
> 
> Yes I have seen many people get false positives with blue dyes... but I am hoping this isn't a false positive. I say keep testing.. and get some frer tests.Click to expand...




FutureBabyG said:


> I got a stark white wondfo this am. This is the first negative. I have 4 more days for it to go positive then on to the next cycle. Ugh I am feeling pretty negative.

Yeah I am feeling negative too :(
I bought a FRER and I am either
1. Imagining a line 
2. Seeing an evap line or 
3. the very faintest of faintest line ever. LOL

I have no patience for this!!!

Its still early for us despite or BFN (trying to stay positive here).
I will of course test with FMU and keep you posted. Keeping everything possible in my body crossed!


----------



## momofadane

I just took another test... (yes I am obsessed)
with the blue dye t make sure it wasn't an evap line. It says to read it within 2-10 min time frame, which I did and its a very faint positive.

So with this blue dye test its either 
1. Trigger in system
2. Beginning of a BFP
3. and most likely... a stupid faulty blue dye test!


----------



## FutureBabyG

I will continental to test every morning even though it feels like a shoe to the gut every time.

Side note... Dh and i watched his cousins kids today. When his cousin and his wife came to pick up the boys they let the oldest announce they are expecting identical twins in october or earlier. I am so excited and happy for them. Slightly jealous since it's always been so easy for them but super excited. How can I be so excited for them but be so negative about my coworkers?


----------



## SuzzeQ18

hi there! ugh I am the same way as you. My sister in law has been married the same amount of time as me and she just had her second child. I am so happy for them (a little annoyed ha). Then I see all the posts on facebook where my friends are getting pregnant with their first, second and third child and I just feel gross with jealousy! ugh we can't help it. I'm also a perpetual poas addict it sucks. I always tell myself I won't test until 12 dpo but end up doing it at 10, 9...


----------



## momofadane

Man... everywhere you look it seems like babys are popping up!!!
We are due for our turn :)

I took tests today BFN with FRER... which means Im sure I am out this month :(


----------



## waitingongod1

momofadane said:


> Man... everywhere you look it seems like babys are popping up!!!
> We are due for our turn :)
> 
> I took tests today BFN with FRER... which means Im sure I am out this month :(

Ugh..so sorry :/ what helps me is to give myself some grieve time from the cycle and the come up with a new plan to work towards!


----------



## momofadane

waitingongod1 said:


> momofadane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man... everywhere you look it seems like babys are popping up!!!
> We are due for our turn :)
> 
> I took tests today BFN with FRER... which means Im sure I am out this month :(
> 
> Ugh..so sorry :/ what helps me is to give myself some grieve time from the cycle and the come up with a new plan to work towards!Click to expand...

You're right! Even though deep down I new it wouldn't be positive, there is always a chance. I believe everything happens for a reason (however half the time I have no Idea why :dohh:). But, I guess this wasnt our month. Time to more forward to next month! However, we better be getting some BFP's from at least one of us ladies this month ")


----------



## FutureBabyG

Welcome suzze! I am glad we have another poas addict makes me feel better about myself. Lol. 

Waiting any thing new with you? Any word on ivf?

Momofadane sorry to hear about the negative on frer.. I wouldn't give up just yet. You never know. That faint pos had to be something right?


----------



## waitingongod1

Future- I'm still in waiting boat till Wednesday! I've been counting down to it haha...I will have a lot more answers then!


----------



## momofadane

Its BFN for me for sure this month.... FYI, NEVER buy blue dye tests!!!
How is everyone else?


----------



## FutureBabyG

Sorry momofadane. On to your new year new beginnings baby!


----------



## waitingongod1

momofadane said:


> Its BFN for me for sure this month.... FYI, NEVER buy blue dye tests!!!
> How is everyone else?

So sorry : (, That must have been hard for you guys seeing almost or even positives on those things! Whats your plan for next cycle?


----------



## momofadane

FutureBabyG said:


> Sorry momofadane. On to your new year new beginnings baby!

Yes, a BFP next cycle will bring us a 2016 baby!



waitingongod1 said:


> momofadane said:
> 
> 
> Its BFN for me for sure this month.... FYI, NEVER buy blue dye tests!!!
> How is everyone else?
> 
> So sorry : (, That must have been hard for you guys seeing almost or even positives on those things! Whats your plan for next cycle?Click to expand...

I know, It was a clear positive, three of them. Not bright blue, but a definite line. Crazy how they can sell them. On the box its says its positive, even if lighter than the control. Well that not true :(

Next month still Femera, trigger, and progesterone for me. We were going to try a few more cycles naturally since my DH sperm is good and I seem good. Insurance wont cover fertility so we were going to try a few more natural then IUI. If that doesn't work, then no baby number 2 for us. So fingers crossed it will happen.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Momofadane how long after you do the trigger do you bd? Do u get ultrasounds to verify when to trigger or use opks?


----------



## momofadane

FutureBabyG said:


> Momofadane how long after you do the trigger do you bd? Do u get ultrasounds to verify when to trigger or use opks?

The doctor has it all planned out and written for me haha.
I triggered Monday morning 9am, then BD 9pm that evening, 9pm tuesday evening, then any time of wednesday. And yes, I got an ultrasound that told me when to trigger. I didn't use opks, actually didn't think about it because I assumed I ovulated. Should I do that next time?


----------



## momofadane

One other thing.... I got my ultrasound 3/19, and didnt trigger until 3/30. that seems kinda far away. Dont they usually wait last minute prior to Ovulating for the US to tell you when to trigger. then again, Im new at all this!


----------



## Sunny27

Hey ladies, I'm still here lurking and following your progress. Momofadane, when I triggered I had my US that day and triggered that night. Then I went for an IUI the next morning.


----------



## momofadane

Sunny27 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm still hear lurking and following your progress. Momofadane, when I triggered I had my US that day and triggered that night. Then I went for an IUI the next morning.

yeah see I dont know how they would know if I didnt ovulate before that and how mature my follicles were. They ended up doing by HSG on the day of my US which is why they did it so early. I will talk to them about it this month. Thanks sunny for that. Also if you dont mind me asking Sunny, how many IUIs have you had? and how many follicles? Im sorry Im so nosey, I am just curious if this will be beneficial for us.


----------



## Sunny27

I had 3 IUIs total. I was on Clomid for 4 months Oct-Jan. I then switched to Femara in Feb. Feb was the first time triggering and I had two follies on my left (26, 18) and five on my right (23, 20, 15, 13, 11). My lining was 5.4mm but they told me to go ahead with the trigger shot and we did our 3rd IUI.


----------



## momofadane

Sunny27 said:


> I had 3 IUIs total. I was on Clomid for 4 months Oct-Jan. I then switched to Femara in Feb. Feb was the first time triggering and I had two follies on my left (26, 18) and five on my right (23, 20, 15, 13, 11). My lining was 5.4mm but they told me to go ahead with the trigger shot and we did our 3rd IUI.

WOW, so 7 mature follicles? I guess my physician will only do IUI if I have 3 or less mature :( But thats great you responded so well and got your BFP!!!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Momofadane that's really strange for the ultrasound to be so early. I use to do meds cd 3-7 then ultrasound cd 12. I use to use opk up until trigger to make sure my ultrasound didn't need to be sooner. One month I did ovulate early. Then I triggered usually night of ultrasound because follicules were 18 mm or larger. And then iui 36 hours later. I did a couple 24 hours. On the cycles I have got bfp we had bd so 2 days after.


----------



## waitingongod1

momofadane said:


> One other thing.... I got my ultrasound 3/19, and didnt trigger until 3/30. that seems kinda far away. Dont they usually wait last minute prior to Ovulating for the US to tell you when to trigger. then again, Im new at all this!

I would assume that the ultrasound wouldn't be the spread out for more accurate results...but sometimes I just have to trust my doctor that he knows what he is doing...you could always ask for extra ultrasound if you have to do another cycle.


----------



## waitingongod1

My appointment is finally tomorrow! So excited to hear my doctors thoughts and what is to come after these failed iui's! Hope I can sleep tonight!


----------



## momofadane

waitingongod1 said:


> momofadane said:
> 
> 
> One other thing.... I got my ultrasound 3/19, and didnt trigger until 3/30. that seems kinda far away. Dont they usually wait last minute prior to Ovulating for the US to tell you when to trigger. then again, Im new at all this!
> 
> I would assume that the ultrasound wouldn't be the spread out for more accurate results...but sometimes I just have to trust my doctor that he knows what he is doing...you could always ask for extra ultrasound if you have to do another cycle.Click to expand...

OK I was totally off with my dates HAHAHA. No wonder that didnt see right. I had my US on 3/19/15 and triggered 3/23/15!!



waitingongod1 said:


> My appointment is finally tomorrow! So excited to hear my doctors thoughts and what is to come after these failed iui's! Hope I can sleep tonight!

Yay cant wait to hear how it goes!!! GL to you!!


----------



## momofadane

My DH and I decided last night that were doing IUI this month... and every month after till it works LOL. Well maybe! Did any of your doctors give you statistics on the percentage of it working? Also, I heard that after 3 failed IUIs they dont recommend doing more?? I hope we dont get failed IUIs but who knows with my luck!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Momofadane good luck today at your appt. I was told by me OB/GYN and FS no more than 3 clomid cycles and no more than 6 oral med cycles. I had 3 rounds of clomid. 3rd round I had bfp but was ectopic. Then did 1 round of femara. FS wanted me to stop and do at least 2 rounds of injections. I read more than 6 rounds of oral meds can cause decrease quality in eggs and lining.


----------



## momofadane

Ugh, well thats depressing!!! I am waiting for a call back from my FS. From what I remember they told me on Femara ad TTC naturally I had a 15% chance. Where as IUI 30%


----------



## FutureBabyG

Momofadane just because my doctors say that doesn't mean your doctor believes the same thing. I hope your FS has better news to calm your mind. Remind me what meds u have done and how many cycles each? You will have a baby soon. Just because something didn't work for me doesn't mean it won't happen for u.


----------



## momofadane

FutureBabyG said:


> Momofadane just because my doctors say that doesn't mean your doctor believes the same thing. I hope your FS has better news to calm your mind. Remind me what meds u have done and how many cycles each? You will have a baby soon. Just because something didn't work for me doesn't mean it won't happen for u.

I don't know why I just assumed you could stay on the meds until you for a BFP. Thats a bummer there is a time limit. I will see what my FS says. For me and my DH we haven't been trying too long, but because of our situation (I learned with our first daughter) it requires medication. The will only be my second month of Femera, HCG trigger, progesterone. And this time will be the first IUI. Still waiting for AF to arrive, darn progesterone!


----------



## FutureBabyG

It always takes my body 5 days after I stopped my progesterone to get af.. ugh. Tick tock tick tock... your MD may agree with you or at least let you try with orals until they see decline or problems.


----------



## momofadane

FutureBabyG said:


> It always takes my body 5 days after I stopped my progesterone to get af.. ugh. Tick tock tick tock... your MD may agree with you or at least let you try with orals until they see decline or problems.

OK thank you!! You're so knowledgeable :)
Then patiently I await :coffee:


----------



## waitingongod1

My doctor doesn't have a time limit with medication but he does like to be more agrees when something doesn't work after 2 Months. He said our best odds were 3 iuis. He would recommend a 4th if we hadn't tried injections if we hadn't done them before. But these girls are right all doctors are different! 

I usually start af 2 days after stopped progesterone

My appointment today was a bust. Scan was pretty painful. Didn't realize they would be enlarging and flushing my uterus today! During the scan they found a polyp. So now I will be having surgery next week. ..sometimes it feels like one thing after another...


----------



## momofadane

waitingongod1 said:


> My doctor doesn't have a time limit with medication but he does like to be more agrees when something doesn't work after 2 Months. He said our best odds were 3 iuis. He would recommend a 4th if we hadn't tried injections if we hadn't done them before. But these girls are right all doctors are different!
> 
> I usually start af 2 days after stopped progesterone
> 
> My appointment today was a bust. Scan was pretty painful. Didn't realize they would be enlarging and flushing my uterus today! During the scan they found a polyp. So now I will be having surgery next week. ..sometimes it feels like one thing after another...

OMG you poor thing. Im so sorry, you have gone through so much. I will be thinking about you. Wishing you the best of luck through everything. 

AF arrived today so I am calling my FS to let them know we will be doing the IUI this month. its a nurse that calls me so I dont know if she will be able to answer by questions. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## FutureBabyG

Waiting- I hope you are feeling better. Do you know what day your surgery is?

Momofadane- did you get your medications and start them?


----------



## FutureBabyG

Suzze and holly are you still there? How are you doing?


----------



## Holly ttc

I'm still trolling around. :) I went in for my hsg and my tubes are clear so that was a big plus. After that I was told I can either continue with femara or start the track for an ivf but iui wouldn't give me any better chances. That was the one I was hoping to try so the news wasn't fun. I ended up triggering last Thursday so now I'm really just waiting. How are things going for you?


----------



## Timetotry

Hi ladies! 
Can't remember if I posted in here too.... 
I got a pos opk 2 days ago, and believe I ovulated yesterday. 
I'm sure so baffled, that means I ovulated on day 13! I have NEVER ovulated this early! Even when I was on the meds! 

Still not sure if cysts can cause my body to think it's ready to ovulate, or if I can even ovulate if I have cysts!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Holly what are you going to do? Does your MD do the ivf or do you have to go somewhere else?


----------



## FutureBabyG

Timetotry congrats! Now the dreaded tww. Happy thoughts.


----------



## momofadane

Hey there!!! Yeah Im on CD6 and day 4 on Femara. I go in on Saturday morning to get a US. Depending on how that goes they will let me know if I can do a IUI.

How is everything going with you??! What day are you on?


----------



## Amigone

Hi everyone. I'm using clomid this cycle but not femara. No other active IUI threads on the boards so I hope I can join you!


Today is CD12 of our second IUI. My first cycle was a success but we lost our little one after a missed miscarriage. I think that was the worst thing that has happened. I've known grief but never grief like that.

Today I had my ultrasound - one big follie at 16mm. Going to go back for another scan on Thursday to see if she is 20mm and ready to trigger yet!

Being back on this rollercoaster is terrifying. We only have two tries left to get this right. My fingers are crossed!


----------



## momofadane

Welcome Amigone!
Im so sorry to hear about your loss, I just couldn't imagine. Wishing you lots of baby dust you will see a BFP soon!! This is definitely a roller coaster, and I haven't had to deal with a loss. These forums make me a little less insane, knowing I'm not the only one!


----------



## Amigone

In my experience the frustration and heartbreak of an infertility journey spanning 7 years was nothing compared to the frustration and heartbreak of a loss. I say this only regarding my own journey -- each one's is different. Fortunately (such as it is) my loss happened naturally, at home, no medical procedures and we were able to honour our little one's remains with presentation of a stuffed panda bear (that's a big thing in my and my wife's families) and cremation. We made the best of a really rotten situation. I was off work two months to get myself back together, and now I am mostly okay. Except the fear that it will happen again, but there's no reason to expect that.

Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Holly ttc

Right now we're going to stick with just the femara to see how that goes while I battle insurance. They apparently require a preauthorization before seeing a fertility doctor but no one told me that and I obviously didn't get it. I really hope I'm just misunderstanding them though because it says if I don't get that they could cut my benefits up to 50%.


----------



## momofadane

Amigone said:


> In my experience the frustration and heartbreak of an infertility journey spanning 7 years was nothing compared to the frustration and heartbreak of a loss. I say this only regarding my own journey -- each one's is different. Fortunately (such as it is) my loss happened naturally, at home, no medical procedures and we were able to honour our little one's remains with presentation of a stuffed panda bear (that's a big thing in my and my wife's families) and cremation. We made the best of a really rotten situation. I was off work two months to get myself back together, and now I am mostly okay. Except the fear that it will happen again, but there's no reason to expect that.
> 
> Where are you in your cycle?

Awe Im so so sorry. At least you and you're wife were able to make the best out of something so devestating. Wishing you the best of luck!

I am on CD7. I feel like this month will take forever!! Hopefully al will go as planned for you and the IUI will be done Thursday :)



Holly ttc said:


> Right now we're going to stick with just the femara to see how that goes while I battle insurance. They apparently require a preauthorization before seeing a fertility doctor but no one told me that and I obviously didn't get it. I really hope I'm just misunderstanding them though because it says if I don't get that they could cut my benefits up to 50%.


UGH!!! Gotta love insurance! Hopefully they can figure it out for you. 
Our insurance will not cover IVF, and we dont have 20K hanging around, so I am hoping IUI will work for us.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Amigone welcome! Sorry that you are back to the ttc boards again after a horrible loss. I am glad you so strong and brave to go through the battle again. I had an early miscarriage in January 2014 and then ectopic in December 2014 both were hard but I can't imagine your loss. Thoughts to you and your family.

Holly- sorry about your insurance hold up. As soon as I made a fertility appt they start contacting my insurance to find out my benefits. I don't have any infertility benefits but it takes 3 months to get approval and scheduled anyways. I hope you find out very soon. Maybe femara will give you more eggs and dh sperm won't have to work too hard.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Momofadane I will be thinking of you and throwing lots of baby dust to you on Saturday for some nice plump healthy follicules.


----------



## momofadane

FutureBabyG said:


> Momofadane I will be thinking of you and throwing lots of baby dust to you on Saturday for some nice plump healthy follicules.


Thank you!!
How has everything been going with you? I haven't gotten an update lately :)


----------



## FutureBabyG

Sorry momofadane have really been trying to avoid updating on my self. I was hoping I could sneak around 1 more week. &#128540; I am currently 5 weeks and 1 day. I am so worried about miscarriage or ectopic, but i feel like this is a good one.


----------



## momofadane

FutureBabyG said:


> Sorry momofadane have really been trying to avoid updating on my self. I was hoping I could sneak around 1 more week. &#128540; I am currently 5 weeks and 1 day. I am so worried about miscarriage or ectopic, but i feel like this is a good one.

WHATTTTTT?!?!?!?!? OMG Im sooo sooo happy!!!
I never remembered you saying AF arrived, so I kinda just assumed! This is such wonderful new, and this little one (Or two, or three lol) will stick! Congrats, I bet your so happy!!!! When did you test? Couldnt be happier for you! I knew this was your month!


----------



## Timetotry

Congrats futurebabyg! 
That's awesome!!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Thank you momofadane and timetotry. April 3 ()I had a bfn after my trigger and April 4 got the faintest line.... I was calling it bfn to dh to guard both of us. The line eventually got darker and darker. 2 days later I began to spot. I knew something was wrong but the office wouldn't see me any sooner than the next day. Got in and bloodwork tuesday showed low progesterone and low estrogen. I was on progesterone suppository so I had to go back to more shots and then a patch for estrogen. No signs or symptoms of pregnancy. Hcg at 14dpiui was only 37. Then 16 dpiui 88 so it did double. I had bloodwork done today at 22 dpiui and it was 790 still doubling.


----------



## waitingongod1

Yah future! !!! Happy for you!


----------



## momofadane

Oh, thats so wonderful. I kept thinking of you last night. I know how hard you have worked for this and were debating doing the IUI. I'm so happy you went for it!!


----------



## Amigone

My follicle is 2.2 by 1.7cm today so we trigger tonight and insem at 1:30 on Saturday!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Yay amigone! Best wishes and lots of baby dust.


----------



## momofadane

sounds great amigone! Already excited for you to test :)


----------



## Amigone

We had 6 million sperm in our sample yesterday. Not bad for a frozen sample, and 50% more than last time. IUI went off without a hitch. No bleeding or anything. Painful like last itme but I guess that's normal.

Now, we wait....


----------



## FutureBabyG

Amigone said:


> We had 6 million sperm in our sample yesterday. Not bad for a frozen sample, and 50% more than last time. IUI went off without a hitch. No bleeding or anything. Painful like last itme but I guess that's normal.
> 
> Now, we wait....

Amigone congrats! I remember our iui with the lowest sperm counts got us a bfp. Good luck.


----------



## momofadane

Amigone said:


> We had 6 million sperm in our sample yesterday. Not bad for a frozen sample, and 50% more than last time. IUI went off without a hitch. No bleeding or anything. Painful like last itme but I guess that's normal.
> 
> Now, we wait....

That sounds great amigone!
i have to follicles this month too. 
I trigger tomorrow night then IUI wednesday morning! So we will probably be testing around the same time!


----------



## Amigone

Awesome! I wish I could get excited but it's just not happening. I have a girlfriend who is anxious and excited for me and that'll have to be enough!

I am half convinced that I have coughed the sperm out since I'm sick still. Bah!


----------



## Sunny27

Congrats Futurebabyg!!!!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Thanks Sunny! We have our ultrasound scheduled for tomorrow and to be honest I have a really bad feeling. Last time we had an ultrasound at 6 weeks 3 days we found out I had an ectopic that ruptured. I have no pregnancy symptoms just like last time... ugh. I want to enjoy this time but I cant.


----------



## momofadane

Amigone said:


> Awesome! I wish I could get excited but it's just not happening. I have a girlfriend who is anxious and excited for me and that'll have to be enough!
> 
> I am half convinced that I have coughed the sperm out since I'm sick still. Bah!




Sunny27 said:


> Congrats Futurebabyg!!!!

Stay positive ladies!!!
I know, easy for me to say!! I am a little discouraged myself, trying to stay optimistic. Keep us posted Futurebaby, and When do you test Amigone?


----------



## Amigone

Test day is May 6. They have us test 18 day post IUI, probably so that we don't know about chemical pregnancies and stay more positive. Last time I waited it out!


----------



## momofadane

Amigone said:


> Test day is May 6. They have us test 18 day post IUI, probably so that we don't know about chemical pregnancies and stay more positive. Last time I waited it out!

thats my test day too :)


----------



## Amigone

Hoping for two bfp's on May 6!


----------



## momofadane

Well a little update, Im so frustrated!
I was suppoesd to trigger last night at 10pm. However, I tested yesterday morning and got a positive OPK. The nurse at the fertility clinic told me to trigger right then, and move my IUI to this morning.... So now, my IUI will be 22 hours, instead of 36 post trigger :(

THEN, I tested again and got a negative OPK this morning :(
How is that possible? I guess I will talk to the nurse this morning. 

So needless today no feeling good about this cycle.


----------



## momofadane

Just did my IUI, the nurse said my ovulation was ok... So I apologize for the venting :)
She said everything looked good. DH had 30mil sperm and two, possible three follicles for me. TWW has begun.

Oh and she gave me a 25% chance it will work. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## FutureBabyG

Momofadane my fs told me that of my bloodwork came back I was surging I would trigger right away and iui in am. Sounds like what my doctor would have done. This time I triggered and had iui the next morning like 24 hour turn around.


----------



## momofadane

Oh good!!!
Do you know how big a follicle has to be to be considered mature? My smallest was 11 on saturday, so 14-17 today? Is that still way too small?


----------



## Amigone

If they are measuring in mm, they are happy once it is 20mm. Mine was 20x17x?? and so they triggered that night and did IUI 36 hours after.


----------



## momofadane

gotcha... well then sounds like only two this month for me.


----------



## mkwalsh

Would you ladies mind if I joined you? We're on our first femera, ovidrel, and IUI cycle (CD6 now) for a sibling or our DD who is now 15 months old and the result of our second IUI with the same protocol that we're trying now. First thing on the calendar is an U/S on Sunday morning to count some eggs. My RE is very strict on a maximum of three follicles even if my left tube is bad (she counts those on the left as well :-( ). So I'm a little nervous about quantity and getting a folly on the good side to work with.


----------



## Amigone

The more of us there are, the merrier this place will be with BFPs (statistically speaking!) Welcome, and I hope you have two awesomely huge follies on your right!


----------



## mkwalsh

Thanks Amigone! It would great to see everyone to their BFPs on this thread


----------



## FutureBabyG

Welcome mkwelsh. As amigone said more the merrier. Your daughter looks excited for a brother or sister


----------



## momofadane

welcome mkwelsh!!! Yes, I agree, more the merrier. GL on your US. Its funny how different all these Doctors/RE have different protocol. My Fertility specialist wont allow more than 7, then you must sign a waiver.


----------



## Amigone

I'm so funny. I'm 5dpIUI, and I can't stop molesting my boobs. 

Last time I was pregnant, my first symptom was that my boobs hurt when they were touched. 

Now my left one hurts sometimes, but probably becuase I won't leave it alone. 

I am officially a crazy person.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Lmao amigone! I did that once too.. then I gave up after a bunch of failed cycles.


----------



## momofadane

HAHAHA Thats hilarious!!!!!!


----------



## mkwalsh

Lol, oh I remember this days! My one BFP cycle all I felt was extremely tired and crampy so now I don't really do anything as far as reading into symptoms. Of course now with a toddler that doesn't sleep more than an hour at a time at night, I'm always tired anyway!


----------



## Sunny27

FutureBabyG said:


> Thanks Sunny! We have our ultrasound scheduled for tomorrow and to be honest I have a really bad feeling. Last time we had an ultrasound at 6 weeks 3 days we found out I had an ectopic that ruptured. I have no pregnancy symptoms just like last time... ugh. I want to enjoy this time but I cant.

Futurebabyg how was your ultrasound? Currently 11 weeks and still no real symptoms, just tired. Everything is fine so far, so don't be too upset about no symptoms. 12 weeks appt on 4/27/15.


----------



## momofadane

Sunny27 said:


> FutureBabyG said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunny! We have our ultrasound scheduled for tomorrow and to be honest I have a really bad feeling. Last time we had an ultrasound at 6 weeks 3 days we found out I had an ectopic that ruptured. I have no pregnancy symptoms just like last time... ugh. I want to enjoy this time but I cant.
> 
> Futurebabyg how was your ultrasound? Currently 11 weeks and still no real symptoms, just tired. Everything is fine so far, so don't be too upset about no symptoms. 12 weeks pt on 4/27/15.Click to expand...

Wow Sunny! I cant believe 11 weeks, that flew by. 
So happy to hear everything is going wonderful for you!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Sunny everything looks good. They said i was measuring 5 weeks and 5 days. Which is right I believe. I am scheduled for another ultrasound tuesday which we pray there is a heart beat. We are praying really hard right now.


----------



## mkwalsh

So exciting to hear the pregnancy updates! Keep it coming FutureG and Sunny! I hope the scans go well and babies are healthy!


----------



## Timetotry

Hi ladies! 
I just finished my shortest cycle ever! Thankfully it was my month off between iui cycles. I ovulated day 13 and made it to 24 days. I'm now day 1 of my next iui cycle. 
Honestly, I'm not looking forward to everything that is involved, but what can you do?! Ultrasound, bloodwork and meds start Monday.


----------



## momofadane

FutureBabyG said:


> Sunny everything looks good. They said i was measuring 5 weeks and 5 days. Which is right I believe. I am scheduled for another ultrasound tuesday which we pray there is a heart beat. We are praying really hard right now.

So happy to hear everything if going wonderfully!!! I can't wait to hear all about your US Tuesday!



Timetotry said:


> Hi ladies!
> I just finished my shortest cycle ever! Thankfully it was my month off between iui cycles. I ovulated day 13 and made it to 24 days. I'm now day 1 of my next iui cycle.
> Honestly, I'm not looking forward to everything that is involved, but what can you do?! Ultrasound, bloodwork and meds start Monday.

Thats good!! At least you can move on to the one counts!


----------



## mkwalsh

Just got out of the follicle counting scan and I got a 24 and 19 on the right and because the largest was so big they want me to trigger this afternoon and be in tomorrow AM for the IUI. It just seems like such a quick turnaround that I'm wondering if the timing will be right. I am very happy to be producing eggos on the right side this cycle though as that is my good side.


----------



## Amigone

mkwalsh - I'm sure it'll be just fine!! It's hard to trust the process. I question "is it too soon" or "should they put the sperm in there sooner?!?!"


----------



## momofadane

sounds great mkwalsh!!! GL with the IUI!!


----------



## Timetotry

I'm so confused. 
My normal cycles are usually mid 30s for length. With late ovulation and shorter luteal phase. 
This month I ovulated day 13 (whoa!) and started spotting 10 dpo (spotting isn't abnormal for me) then it got a bit heavier yesterday so I took that as day 1 and called my clinic. I'm set for day 3 ultrasound, bloodwork and meds tomorrow if everything looks good. The only problem is that my bleeding has almost stopped. It's very light now. Usually day 2 is my horrible day. 
Is it possible to have a very light period because the cycle was so short (24 days)? 
I'm worried about starting meds at the wrong time!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Timetotry said:


> I'm so confused.
> My normal cycles are usually mid 30s for length. With late ovulation and shorter luteal phase.
> This month I ovulated day 13 (whoa!) and started spotting 10 dpo (spotting isn't abnormal for me) then it got a bit heavier yesterday so I took that as day 1 and called my clinic. I'm set for day 3 ultrasound, bloodwork and meds tomorrow if everything looks good. The only problem is that my bleeding has almost stopped. It's very light now. Usually day 2 is my horrible day.
> Is it possible to have a very light period because the cycle was so short (24 days)?
> I'm worried about starting meds at the wrong time!

I would take a pregnancy test in am. If it is positive call you md in am and ask for them to draw beta hcg, estrogen and progesterone levels. I get spotting at times days after implantation and have had bfp. Good luck.


----------



## Timetotry

So I took a test last night on a 4 hr hold, negative as expected. 
I was going to test with FMU today but metformin stomach made me forget.
Looks like AF has picked up (just in time for the internal ultrasound ugh) so I didn't mention my wonky start to them.


----------



## mkwalsh

Well, got the IUI done and out of the way yesterday. The post wash looked great for our donor (43 mill) and I have little more faith in the timing. I had the O pains the night before which made me worry, but then I had all my other classic ovulation signs the next morning so I will just relax and wait. I did my first test of the trigger this morning because my system burns through it at hyper speed and was impressed to see it come back positive. I just know I'm gonna be a POAS maniac this cycle because I want to know before hubby by a day or two so I can tell him in some special way if it is positive. If there's a downside to this cycle it's that my body HATES ovidrel because I am so bloated it's painful to walk and death will come to the person who even brushes against my belly. And now the wait! How do you ladies normally keep busy and your minds off the TWW?


----------



## Sunny27

mkwalsh said:


> Just got out of the follicle counting scan and I got a 24 and 19 on the right and because the largest was so big they want me to trigger this afternoon and be in tomorrow AM for the IUI. It just seems like such a quick turnaround that I'm wondering if the timing will be right. I am very happy to be producing eggos on the right side this cycle though as that is my good side.

The month we got our BFP, I trigger at 6pm the night before and did IUI the next morning before noon.


----------



## Sunny27

momofadane said:


> Sunny27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FutureBabyG said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunny! We have our ultrasound scheduled for tomorrow and to be honest I have a really bad feeling. Last time we had an ultrasound at 6 weeks 3 days we found out I had an ectopic that ruptured. I have no pregnancy symptoms just like last time... ugh. I want to enjoy this time but I cant.
> 
> Futurebabyg how was your ultrasound? Currently 11 weeks and still no real symptoms, just tired. Everything is fine so far, so don't be too upset about no symptoms. 12 weeks pt on 4/27/15.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow Sunny! I cant believe 11 weeks, that flew by.
> So happy to hear everything is going wonderful for you!Click to expand...

Thank you! 



FutureBabyG said:


> Sunny everything looks good. They said i was measuring 5 weeks and 5 days. Which is right I believe. I am scheduled for another ultrasound tuesday which we pray there is a heart beat. We are praying really hard right now.

Praying all goes well with your appt today.


----------



## momofadane

thats exciting mkwalsh. Happy to hear all went as planned :)
Now the fun TWW!!!!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Thank you sunny! Our appt did go well. Our peanut,or blueberry if you will, has a heartbeat. The lady doing the ultrasound is hot and cold. On Tuesday she was cold. She did some measurements while not speaking and then at the very end said "there was the yolk sac we saw last time, scanned over, and there is your baby with the heart beating." she didn't eeven let us see more than two beats or listen to it. Slightly disappointed but thrilled there was a heartbeat. I never thought we would get to this point.


----------



## Sunny27

FutureBabyG said:


> Thank you sunny! Our appt did go well. Our peanut,or blueberry if you will, has a heartbeat. The lady doing the ultrasound is hot and cold. On Tuesday she was cold. She did some measurements while not speaking and then at the very end said "there was the yolk sac we saw last time, scanned over, and there is your baby with the heart beating." she didn't eeven let us see more than two beats or listen to it. Slightly disappointed but thrilled there was a heartbeat. I never thought we would get to this point.

Yay so happy for a great scan. When I went at around 6 weeks they would not allow us to hear the heartbeat either. The tech stated that the machine was to powerful and the heart was still developing. Not sure if this is true but she did allow us to see it and see her measure the bpm.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Thanks. That kind of settles my stomach a little. She didn't measure the bpm either but I was just happy to see my little glow worm in there. I think she had a hard time keeping it on the screen. Hopefully in 2 weeks I can see more development and a rhythm.


----------



## momofadane

Yay! So happy Future!!! So happy everything is going well for you. 
I will be 10DPIUI tomorrow. So I think I am going to begin my testing addiction. 
I have a gut feeling this is not our month. But I guess you never know.


----------



## Amigone

Im bleeding. Goddammit.


----------



## momofadane

Amigone said:


> Im bleeding. Goddammit.


Oh no, Im so sorry Amigone!
I tested today and got a BFN :(
I am 9DPO and 10DPIUI, looks like I'm out too!


----------



## mkwalsh

I'm so sorry Amigone :cry: Don't lose hope just yet! I'm sending you a virtual hug and heaps of prayers. All of this will be worth it when you do get to meet that special take home baby!

Momofadane - I'm sending positive vibes and hope your way. You're not out until AF shows!

And thanks Sunny! That does give me hope. I know statistically this is the best cycle we've had since starting our journey two years ago into the IUI world, but I also know statistics don't mean anything when TTC. In the meantime, I'm inhaling pineapple with the core and trying to focus on eating healthy. All the extra bloat from the ovidrel has made it so none of my jeans fit for the time being.


----------



## maraz.

Hello everyone, I'm new here. I find you all yesterday and even I have been reading blogs for the last 2 years of my journey it's the first time I'm writing. I have been ttc since September 2013 for our baby #2. We already have a 6 year old. Since this last 16 months passed by with no result I decided to go to infertility specialist last month. He gave me clomid for days 5-9 and SA, and blood test for the day 21. He said he wants to see the blood work when I'm on clomid but we don't know if I'm having issues with ovulation or not since I did not do any blood work before. He also told me about Femera. So I'm really confused should I start femera or clomid or should I give blood work before the medicine... thank you


----------



## FutureBabyG

maraz. said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new here. I find you all yesterday and even I have been reading blogs for the last 2 years of my journey it's the first time I'm writing. I have been ttc since September 2013 for our baby #2. We already have a 6 year old. Since this last 16 months passed by with no result I decided to go to infertility specialist last month. He gave me clomid for days 5-9 and SA, and blood test for the day 21. He said he wants to see the blood work when I'm on clomid but we don't know if I'm having issues with ovulation or not since I did not do any blood work before. He also told me about Femera. So I'm really confused should I start femera or clomid or should I give blood work before the medicine... thank you

My doctor started me on clomid cd 3-7 first. I did clomid for 3 mmonths got a bfp on month 3 and then found out it was an ectopic pregnancy. Then I tried femara. Clomid gave me hot flashes but femara did not. On clomid however I was getting 3 follicules and on femara I only had one. Everyone is different on results. I am guessing the cd 21 bloodwork is to check your progesterone which is not effected by clomid or Femara it just looks at the progesterone rise after ovulation. He may also be looking at egg reserve and quality which would be fsh and AMH. I would give the clomid a shot. By giving 5-9 your md is assuming you ovulate already and just helping it boost quality. Hope that helps.


----------



## maraz.

FutureBabyG said:


> maraz. said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I'm new here. I find you all yesterday and even I have been reading blogs for the last 2 years of my journey it's the first time I'm writing. I have been ttc since September 2013 for our baby #2. We already have a 6 year old. Since this last 16 months passed by with no result I decided to go to infertility specialist last month. He gave me clomid for days 5-9 and SA, and blood test for the day 21. He said he wants to see the blood work when I'm on clomid but we don't know if I'm having issues with ovulation or not since I did not do any blood work before. He also told me about Femera. So I'm really confused should I start femera or clomid or should I give blood work before the medicine... thank you
> 
> My doctor started me on clomid cd 3-7 first. I did clomid for 3 mmonths got a bfp on month 3 and then found out it was an ectopic pregnancy. Then I tried femara. Clomid gave me hot flashes but femara did not. On clomid however I was getting 3 follicules and on femara I only had one. Everyone is different on results. I am guessing the cd 21 bloodwork is to check your progesterone which is not effected by clomid or Femara it just looks at the progesterone rise after ovulation. He may also be looking at egg reserve and quality which would be fsh and AMH. I would give the clomid a shot. By giving 5-9 your md is assuming you ovulate already and just helping it boost quality. Hope that helps.Click to expand...

Thank you FuturebabyG by the way congratulations hope everything will be good for you and your little one.

I was thinking cd21 test may be affected by clomid. Thank you for letting me know on that as I was planning to skip it for the first month. I do opk every month I find positives.. I'm starting clomid in 5 days then will do the blood work on cd 21.lets hope for the best!


----------



## FutureBabyG

How is everyone doing? Anyone about to test?


----------



## mkwalsh

I'm planning to test this Wednesday which will be 9dpo for me. The goal is to hopefully get that BFP before hubby starts suspecting so that I can surprise him in some special way. If it's positive of course. I keep having pregnancy dreams but I think that's more to do with it being the big thing on my mind than anything else.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Good luck mkwalsh. We have 2 bfps so far but more bfps to come.


----------



## mkwalsh

Thanks Future! It's so hard not to over analyze every little symptom! Like today I had a bad dizzy spell and nearly threw up which isn't normal at all for me but its so early that I doubt it's linked at all. And I'm so tired by the time my toddler goes down at 7pm. Not going to overthink it though... Yep...


----------



## momofadane

maraz. said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new here. I find you all yesterday and even I have been reading blogs for the last 2 years of my journey it's the first time I'm writing. I have been ttc since September 2013 for our baby #2. We already have a 6 year old. Since this last 16 months passed by with no result I decided to go to infertility specialist last month. He gave me clomid for days 5-9 and SA, and blood test for the day 21. He said he wants to see the blood work when I'm on clomid but we don't know if I'm having issues with ovulation or not since I did not do any blood work before. He also told me about Femera. So I'm really confused should I start femera or clomid or should I give blood work before the medicine... thank you

Welcome Maraz!!GL with everything! I am on Femara, I think that just my doctors protocol, Im sure if I don't respond well we would go from there. However I had three follicles the first time and two this time. However compared to all the other ladies on here I dont feel like thats much of anything!Can't wait to hear how it all goes!



mkwalsh said:


> I'm planning to test this Wednesday which will be 9dpo for me. The goal is to hopefully get that BFP before hubby starts suspecting so that I can surprise him in some special way. If it's positive of course. I keep having pregnancy dreams but I think that's more to do with it being the big thing on my mind than anything else.

Woohoo GL! Sending lots of baby dust your way!!!

AFM - I tested 9DPO-11DPO and were all BFN's with FRER. I have to go in tomorrow morning for Blood test to confirm a BFN, they wont let me move forward without it. However I already know the results. O'well, on the IUI #2!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Sorry momofadane. Hopefully 2 is a lucky number for u.


----------



## Timetotry

Hi Everyone! 
Just to update you all. I'm in iui #2. Currently on Cd 11. Did femara and am currently on menopur. I have a 1.6cm follicle and a few that are 1.2cm, so it looks like our iui will be the weekend! 
I feel much better compared to iui 1, looks like I'll have one maybe two mature follicles and not 5 like last time hahaha. Fingers crossed! 
I've been doing acupuncture this cycle too, feels great!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Timetotry glad this cycle is working better for you. Menopur is so expensive but worth it in the end when you get your bfp.


----------



## mkwalsh

IUI #2 was the magic one for us last time, so I wish you ladies (momofadane and timetotry) the best and loads of baby dust. I think sometimes that first IUI is just a practice round for your body and the second time around it finally catches on to what it's supposed to do!

Momofadane - I wouldn't worry too much over number of follicles. I know it's easier said than done, but the cycle with our daughter there was just one 19 guy hanging out at the time of that IUI and that was all it took for us. I think we all secretly or not so secretly hope for more follies, but my DD is proof that one good one can do the job too.

AFM - I should not be left alone with 45 - wait 44 now, wondfos... I had to pee on that stick this morning and of course it was a BFN, no big surprise there but a girl can hope!


----------



## momofadane

Timetotry said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Just to update you all. I'm in iui #2. Currently on Cd 11. Did femara and am currently on menopur. I have a 1.6cm follicle and a few that are 1.2cm, so it looks like our iui will be the weekend!
> I feel much better compared to iui 1, looks like I'll have one maybe two mature follicles and not 5 like last time hahaha. Fingers crossed!
> I've been doing acupuncture this cycle too, feels great!

Thats great news!! GL with everything, cant wait to hear how it goes!! We are due for a BFP on this thread!



mkwalsh said:


> IUI #2 was the magic one for us last time, so I wish you ladies (momofadane and timetotry) the best and loads of baby dust. I think sometimes that first IUI is just a practice round for your body and the second time around it finally catches on to what it's supposed to do!
> 
> Momofadane - I wouldn't worry too much over number of follicles. I know it's easier said than done, but the cycle with our daughter there was just one 19 guy hanging out at the time of that IUI and that was all it took for us. I think we all secretly or not so secretly hope for more follies, but my DD is proof that one good one can do the job too.
> 
> AFM - I should not be left alone with 45 - wait 44 now, wondfos... I had to pee on that stick this morning and of course it was a BFN, no big surprise there but a girl can hope!


thank you!! Yes, at the end of the day it only takes one :) Hopefully IUI #2 will do it for us, because Im not sure how much longer DH will want to keep doing this :( And I have a serious POAS addiction, so I feel you pain LOL


----------



## mkwalsh

Momofadane - I know what you mean about repeated IUIs. DH and I know we only have enough for three IUIs in total so it's gotta happen between the three or it won't happen at all. No pressure huh??


----------



## momofadane

Oh yikes, yeah looks like were in the same boat. 
My doctor just called with my BW results, BFN surprise surprise! The nurse said she wanted to bump me up to injectables this month, Gonal F for a more aggressive treatment. I have no idea what this is?!? Do any of you ladies know the benefit of this? I am assuming it will give more follicles?


----------



## MrsL4

i just started my period after my third iui :(

starting ivf in three weeks.....

my dr was not a fan of injectables with iui (at least for our age group with unexplained infertility) because they can't control the amt of follicles growing like that can with ivf....which is why we are moving forward

i am sure it depends on how you responded to clomid vs femara and what your underlying dx is....


----------



## mkwalsh

Momofadane - I've never done injectibles but I believe you're right in that it will give you more follicles. Back when we started IUI journey there was another lady who was doing injectibles after trying a few months of clomid or femara and it worked great for her! I don't want to say much more without knowing things for sure, but I hope this is what works for you and that you only have to go through with it once


----------



## momofadane

So sorry MrsL4 :( Its so tough to see BFN's while doing this, heartbreaking. Thats great you and your DH are able to move forward with IVF though! Best of luck with you on that!!

Thanks Mkwalsh! I feel like this is all so foreign to me! Yeah I can tell this cycle is going to be very monitored (and expensive LOL). I have to go the day I start my period for an US.


----------



## MrsL4

good luck to you! at least with all the ultrasounds....you will know how you are responded and that gave give more info to your doctors!


----------



## mkwalsh

Another BFN this morning and I got news that a friend who wasn't trying is now pregnant. So happy for her but man I wish it was that easy for us lol. Until tomorrow!


----------



## momofadane

MrsL4 said:


> good luck to you! at least with all the ultrasounds....you will know how you are responded and that gave give more info to your doctors!

Yeah, It will definitely be interesting to see how this cycle goes!



mkwalsh said:


> Another BFN this morning and I got news that a friend who wasn't trying is now pregnant. So happy for her but man I wish it was that easy for us lol. Until tomorrow!

Im so sorry mkwlash. :hugs: Its so bittersweet hearing people get pregnant. You wonder how they can do it so easily!!


----------



## mkwalsh

Thanks momofadane  I really am happy for her, just hoping we'll get a BFP at all with our three tries. I am feeling incredibly bloated and tired though which were my big signs last time. Only time will tell and a stick!


----------



## mkwalsh

Okay I'm done testing until Sunday (13dpo). Another BFN and I'm struggling to focus on anything else so that I don't get too sad.


----------



## Timetotry

Sorry about the BFN's ladies, they never seem to get easier. In fact they seem to get hard each time I try a new treatment. 

I'm scheduled for my second iui tomorrow morning. This time I only have 1 mature follicle (1.8cm) and the few others are small (below 1.2).
Much better then the 5 I had last time. I feel much less nervous and anxious about it. 
Fingers crossed that my cervix cooperates, that's the only thing I'm not looking forward to, I get quite crampy while they try to put the catheter in.


----------



## momofadane

Timetotry said:


> Sorry about the BFN's ladies, they never seem to get easier. In fact they seem to get hard each time I try a new treatment.
> 
> I'm scheduled for my second iui tomorrow morning. This time I only have 1 mature follicle (1.8cm) and the few others are small (below 1.2).
> Much better then the 5 I had last time. I feel much less nervous and anxious about it.
> Fingers crossed that my cervix cooperates, that's the only thing I'm not looking forward to, I get quite crampy while they try to put the catheter in.

Thats exciting!!!
Now I have a question (if you don't mind me asking) since I am still learning a bunch with all of this. Last cycle you had 5 follicles, this time 1. Are you less anxious because you wont end up with quintuplets :) or because the egg quality is better with 1 vs 5? Im just curious because I produced 3 follicles the first time, then 2 last time. My dr wants to move from fermara only to femara and injectables. I am assuming to bring more follicles. Is that not always a good thing though?


----------



## mkwalsh

Timetotry - best of luck! It only takes the one and I'll be crossing fingers and praying this is your one!


----------



## Timetotry

momofadane said:


> Timetotry said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about the BFN's ladies, they never seem to get easier. In fact they seem to get hard each time I try a new treatment.
> 
> I'm scheduled for my second iui tomorrow morning. This time I only have 1 mature follicle (1.8cm) and the few others are small (below 1.2).
> Much better then the 5 I had last time. I feel much less nervous and anxious about it.
> Fingers crossed that my cervix cooperates, that's the only thing I'm not looking forward to, I get quite crampy while they try to put the catheter in.
> 
> Thats exciting!!!
> Now I have a question (if you don't mind me asking) since I am still learning a bunch with all of this. Last cycle you had 5 follicles, this time 1. Are you less anxious because you wont end up with quintuplets :) or because the egg quality is better with 1 vs 5? Im just curious because I produced 3 follicles the first time, then 2 last time. My dr wants to move from fermara only to femara and injectables. I am assuming to bring more follicles. Is that not always a good thing though?Click to expand...

I was terrified of higher order multiples. I didn't want 5 babies; the health risks to them and me would be scary. And I didn't want to have to decide about selective reduction. 
I'm hoping that this was a good strong follicle this time. It was the only one that appeared to be growing! (which is awesome because that's whats supposed to happen!) 
I was on 75 iu of menopur when I got 5 follicles, this time I was on 37.5 iu, so the doctors were very happy. They said they like seeing 1 or 2 mature follicle. 

My procedure was so much better this time too. My clinic got new catheters and I didn't even feel it when the doctor got it in. No cramping all. I couldn't believe it was done already. I'm a bit sore now, and had a small amount of spotting, so I think this is from ovulation.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Good luck timetotry. I hope this is it for you. Baby dust and positive thinking. I truly believe positive thinking works. Finger crossed.


----------



## momofadane

Oh I am s happy for you!
Yes, I couldn't imagine having to do selective reduction. At the end we all want a little health one! I am so happy you were able to produce one good one!!! AND happy to here it was less painful this time. It sounds like the catheter was the problem last time. I didnt even feel mine either. FX crossed this is your lucky month!!!


----------



## mkwalsh

And I'm officially out for round one. Got my BFN at 13 dpo this morning. The hardest part is that I told DH we couldn't test until tomorrow so that I could hopefully surprise him today so now I'll have another stick to pee on tomorrow to prove to him I'm not. So another BFN on the way but maybe I'll get lucky and AF will arrive tonight and save me from that. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Amigone

Mother's day sucks. 

I'm CD10 and wiating for U/S for tracking on Tuesday. This is our last chance.


----------



## waitingongod1

momofadane said:


> Timetotry said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about the BFN's ladies, they never seem to get easier. In fact they seem to get hard each time I try a new treatment.
> 
> I'm scheduled for my second iui tomorrow morning. This time I only have 1 mature follicle (1.8cm) and the few others are small (below 1.2).
> Much better then the 5 I had last time. I feel much less nervous and anxious about it.
> Fingers crossed that my cervix cooperates, that's the only thing I'm not looking forward to, I get quite crampy while they try to put the catheter in.
> 
> Thats exciting!!!
> Now I have a question (if you don't mind me asking) since I am still learning a bunch with all of this. Last cycle you had 5 follicles, this time 1. Are you less anxious because you wont end up with quintuplets :) or because the egg quality is better with 1 vs 5? Im just curious because I produced 3 follicles the first time, then 2 last time. My dr wants to move from fermara only to femara and injectables. I am assuming to bring more follicles. Is that not always a good thing though?Click to expand...

Neither iui worked for me but after doing iui when I had 10 follicles! And it still didn't work my doctor told me that there is no research linking That you having a higher risk of success with more follicles


----------



## momofadane

mkwalsh said:


> And I'm officially out for round one. Got my BFN at 13 dpo this morning. The hardest part is that I told DH we couldn't test until tomorrow so that I could hopefully surprise him today so now I'll have another stick to pee on tomorrow to prove to him I'm not. So another BFN on the way but maybe I'll get lucky and AF will arrive tonight and save me from that. How's everyone else doing?

Awe, so sorry MKwalsh :( And of course it had to be on Mother's Day, of all days. Are you going to do an IUI for the next cycle?


Amigone said:


> Mother's day sucks.
> 
> I'm CD10 and wiating for U/S for tracking on Tuesday. This is our last chance.

let us know how you're US goes today :)



Neither iui worked for me but after doing iui when I had 10 follicles! And it still didn't work my doctor told me that there is no research linking That you having a higher risk of success with more follicles[/QUOTE]

So you're RE said there isn't a link with the more follicles, the more success?


----------



## waitingongod1

Momo- that is what my re said but every doctor is different. He said it doesn't make sense but no research says 10 is any more then having 2


----------



## mkwalsh

Thanks momofadane  I'm just waiting for the wicked witch to show her ugly face. Oddly, I'm at 15 dpo and I have none of my normal AF signs. I tested negative yesterday to show DH and it was negative so I'm pretty certain we're out but I need AF to start so we can get everything scheduled for the next cycle. Have you started your injectibles cycle yet?


----------



## Timetotry

How am I only 5 dpiui?!! This is taking forever already! 
This tww is the slowest yet! Ahhhhh!


----------



## momofadane

waiting - That's interesting! I was never should how much it would increase your odds when you have multiple follicles. But good to know!

mk - Im so sorry, of course when we want her to show she doesn't!! At the same time, no AF could potentially still mean a BFP???

Time - The TWW is horrible!!! When are you testing?


----------



## mkwalsh

I'm sorry timetotry! Try and keep busy and get your mind off of anything TTC.

And AF showed literally seconds before I caved and was about to POAS. Saved me a test I guess! And now I can call in tomorrow and get scheduling my next cycle. Only two more tries and I'm trying not to get nervous about that. I already have an amazing little girl but I know she'd make an amazing big sister.


----------



## momofadane

mkwalsh said:


> I'm sorry timetotry! Try and keep busy and get your mind off of anything TTC.
> 
> And AF showed literally seconds before I caved and was about to POAS. Saved me a test I guess! And now I can call in tomorrow and get scheduling my next cycle. Only two more tries and I'm trying not to get nervous about that. I already have an amazing little girl but I know she'd make an amazing big sister.

Ugh, so sorry mkwalsh. I feel like where in the exact same boat. I am not sure how many more we will do since by DH is miserable off his meds. We already have a little girl, but would live her to have a friend!


----------



## Timetotry

I'm feeling tired and thirsty and crampy. Although I can't tell if the cramps are in my head, my uterus or because of metformin. 
I'm also feeling very anxious about somethings not related to ttc. Trying some breathing exercises but hasn't helped yet. I'm not allowed to get stressed!!


----------



## Timetotry

Does anyone know how quickly endometrial layer thickens while on femara? 
There's a small part of me that's worries mine isn't thick enough. On trigger day it was 0.5cm and they did the measurement twice in different areas to double check (makes me think they were looking for thicker). So I triggered that night and iui was a full 48hrs after the last ultrasound. 
I'm hoping it got thicker the those 2 days!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Timetotry said:


> Does anyone know how quickly endometrial layer thickens while on femara?
> There's a small part of me that's worries mine isn't thick enough. On trigger day it was 0.5cm and they did the measurement twice in different areas to double check (makes me think they were looking for thicker). So I triggered that night and iui was a full 48hrs after the last ultrasound.
> I'm hoping it got thicker the those 2 days!

They like your lining to be at .8 for implantation but I have been told that trigger shots can give a boost in lining and egg size.


----------



## momofadane

Timetory- Sorry about all the stress, hopefully things will calm down for you soon!


----------



## Timetotry

I'm hoping that the 36 hrs between trigger and iui allowed enough time for it to grow thicker. Does the progesterone help to? I'm on a high dose of prometrium (6 pills a day)


----------



## Amigone

Well that was a surprise. 

I went in for my day 12 ultrasound and I had a big 21x19x17follicle ready to go! Triggered that night and did the IUI 38hrs later (yesterday afternoon at 2). Lining was good, and the follicle was on my left side which is good (My right side has a lazy tube that eventually spilled during my HSG but was slow and so I don't like it). 

Fingers crossed!! Test day is June 1


----------



## momofadane

Timeotry - I was told that the progestrone keeps the uterus nice and thick, but I don't know much more than that. 

Amigone - thats great news!!! Cant wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## Timetotry

Amigone- that's great! 3 mature sized! Good luck, welcome to the tww! Do you take progesterone too?


----------



## Amigone

No, no, that was the 3 dimensions of the one follicle. Length and height and width. Nice big one :D


----------



## FutureBabyG

I have never heard of them getting 3 dimensions from one follicule. Weird. Good luck. It only takes one.


----------



## momofadane

Hey ladies, 
So I just finished by CD10 US with my first month on the injectables and I have 7, possibly 8 follicles. They said 7 for sure, but the 8th may catch up. I can't believe it. It's either feast of famine it seems. However, my chance is only 28% for pregnancy still with an IUI. Except my chances for multiples increases (If I were to get pregnant) Twins 60%, triplets 12%, quads 4%. So I am freaking out a little. I would love one healthy baby. Futurebaby, You had quite a few follicles and ended up with one. So my DH and I are going to discuss everything tonight.


----------



## Amigone

FutureBabyG said:


> I have never heard of them getting 3 dimensions from one follicule. Weird. Good luck. It only takes one.

At my clinic they look at the egg using the 3D ultrasound or something. It allows them to be pretty accurate. Takes forever though.


----------



## Amigone

momofadane said:


> Hey ladies,
> So I just finished by CD10 US with my first month on the injectables and I have 7, possibly 8 follicles. They said 7 for sure, but the 8th may catch up. I can't believe it. It's either feast of famine it seems. However, my chance is only 28% for pregnancy still with an IUI. Except my chances for multiples increases (If I were to get pregnant) Twins 60%, triplets 12%, quads 4%. So I am freaking out a little. I would love one healthy baby. Futurebaby, You had quite a few follicles and ended up with one. So my DH and I are going to discuss everything tonight.

So many follicles!! I would love twins but would be happy with any babies :) Good luck :D


----------



## momofadane

Thanks Amigone, at the end of the day I just want healthy baby (babies). Twins are manageable, however my DH may fall over with a heart attack LOL. What seems crazy to me is my chances of conceiving are still on 28% despite have the sperm and Egg(s) in the right place. I guess there are still many stars that need to aline.


----------



## Timetotry

Question for you ladies. 
I was told by my clinic in that I have to limit physical activity (especially high impact, twisting, bending etc) because my ovaries will be swollen for a while after injectable meds. 
Today at work I was pushing a bin like I always do, not sure the weight, but bent over and only for about 10ft. When I stood up I had really sharp shooting pains in my ovary area, they lasted about 30 sec to 1 min. 
Has anyone had anything like this? Wondering if I pinched or tweaked my ovary in a way it didn't like.


----------



## Timetotry

I tested this morning, 9 dpiui. It's negative of course, but at least I know the trigger is out of my system!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Momofadane- congrats on your follicules this month. Yes I had 10 good size follicules ready to go. We choose to go for it because we have put so much in and what r the chances of them all or a few taken when we had only been pregnant 2 in almost 2 yrs. I was suppose to trigger and iui 36 hrs later but my trigger vial was shattered and I didn't know it. So I triggered and did iui 24 hrs later. We backed it with bding every morning after for 2 or 3 days. We now have one little one cooking or we are praying we still have one cooking. I get so nervous before my ultrasounds wondering if they baby is still there and doing ok.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Timetotry yes I have done that while cleaning and picking up laundry. I don't know exactly what caused the discomfort but it definitely let me know not to do that again.


----------



## momofadane

Hi Timetory - I'm sorry I don't know much about that. My RE said to limit physical activity only because some one have issues conceiving when their heartrate gets too high. She said to take it easy, no marathon running. I told her that would be NO problem LOL. Are you testing throughout the whole cycle, Yes thats good you know the trigger is out!

Thank you Future - That makes me feel much better. I understand everyone is different and every cycle is different too. It will be interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## Timetotry

Preg tests are so addictive! I shouldn't have bought any! I had a 2 pack, so I did one at 10 dpiui and figured I'd save the other until later in the week. But then I woke up on 11 dpiui, and peed on it. 
Bfn. 
I want this week to be over.


----------



## momofadane

So sorry Timetory!!! I feel ya though! I can't have them in my house or it will consume by every thought and life LOL. Its still early for you through. FX!!


----------



## mkwalsh

Just thought I'd check in and see how everyone is doing. It sounds like a lot of waiting :-( I'm still crossing my fingers though! I'm having negative movement at the moment. Had to cancel this cycle due to some rather severe pain on my left ovary and they think it was a ruptured cyst. So to give my body a break, we're taking this cycle off in hopes my body will be in a better place for the next one. Since we have to use donor sperm, even with insurance the IUIs can be expensive.

I'll still be checking in with you ladies to see how everyone is doing and hoping for some BFPs!


----------



## momofadane

Im sorry Mkwalsh. Sounds like you body needs some rest!
I had my IUI today, 19mil post was with 50% motility and I had 7, maybe 8 follicles. Im hoping this will work!


----------



## mkwalsh

Momofadane - that sounds very promising!!! When do you think you'll start testing?


----------



## momofadane

Well, I would love to wait until I get BW done at my RE's office on 6/2/15. However, I am a POAS addict and dont know if I am stong enough to wait till then LOL. I just hate seeing BFN after BFN, its draining. So we will see what kind of will power I have.


----------



## Timetotry

Good luck holding off momofadane! 

I called my clinic and told them I started spotting yesterday, which is what happened last time. I spotted until I got my neg beta at 18 dpiui. They are going to let me go in at 16 dpiui instead this time. 

I'm not really spotting like I was yesterday afternoon, but I think it's still coming.


----------



## momofadane

Thats good there not making you wait, once I know I have a BFN I just want to move forward to the next round.


----------



## adidrea

Hey ladies, I thought I'd jump in because we just did our first cycle of Letrozole/Femara + hCG + IUI + Progesterone after 13 months failed ttc. IUI was yesterday so I'm in the 2WW (this is the worst time of the month! Hahaha. I just end up googling everything!). 1-2 follicles, I'm not exactly sure because they didn't do an ultrasound the day of IUI. DH has good sperm count and mobility so let's hope this works...

Looks like a lot of others are also in the 2WW- best of luck!! Hope for the BFP very soon! :)


----------



## ashmom

this is my first cycle on femera and i am on 9dpo today hope it works for me and all of you


----------



## tag74

:hi: I read this entire thread. :rofl:

This is my first cycle of taking clomid days 3-7. I had my 10 day Ultrasound this morning and I had 3 follicles. 1 15.5 and 2 13.5. My lining was 7.5.

I have a flashing OPK tonight and thinking I'll ovulate in the next 48 hours in which we will be doing IUI.

I am hoping and praying this will work and that things progress. This is cycle 9 for me.

Good luck everyone! Loved reading your stories.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Welcome adidrea, ashmom and tag! We would love for you ladies to join.

Momofadane- good luck holding out for the blood work. I always said i would try knowing I was too weak and I wanted to know asap if it was going to be a bfp. I was going to my last cycle but my dh was pushing for tests so I did and we kept seeing lines. I tried to play it off as line eyes if anyone remembers but it was our bfp.

Timetotry sorry to hear about your spotting. Remind me are you doing progesterone supplements at all? Glad your clinic is moving you up to 16dpiui.

Adidrea- has your clinic done any testing on you? Hsg, labs, CD2 ultrasound? 1-2 follicules is great. It only takes. Good luck to you and dh. Lots of baby dust.

Ashmom- Yay 9dpo almost to 14dpo. When will u test?

Tag- Yay it's always exciting seeing the flashing opk. It's almost like the opk saying you might be pregnant at the end of this cycle. Your daughters are beautiful.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Mkwalsh- we can't wait for your cycle off to be over and for you to continue ur journey. 

amigone- where are you? June 1st is right around the corner. How r u?


----------



## momofadane

Adidrea - Hello! Everything sounds promising for you. Yes, the TWW is just horrible!!! GL and FX to you!!

Ashmom - Cant wait to hear your results :) We are due for a BFP on here. 

tag- Welcome, 3 follicles is awesome! How many IUI's have you done?

Future - How many days post IUI was your BFP?


----------



## Amigone

Thanks for asking. I'm okay. Struggling with a bit of depression lately, and overwhelmed with a new puppy. 

No symptoms. When I got pregnant in october I had sore breasts by day 9 after the IUI. Today is day 8 so I think that there's no hope. We are out of sperm and money so I have to learn to accept that I just don't get to be a mother. The universe is cruel and dangled the idea in front of us with our first IUI that ended in a MMC so... I don't know. 

Maybe I lied at the top. I don't think I'm okay at all.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Momofadane- I had a bfn on 10 dpiui and thought for sure I was out. I mean the only other 2 times I got a bfp it was earlier. My natural cycle was at 7 dpo and my ectopic was around 9dpiui. But 10 dpiui ther was a very very very faint bfp. I actually told dh we had line eyes bc we wanted it so bad. I said that for 3 days and then finally did frer and had a good but faint bfp. Went in for blood work 14 dpiui.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Amigone- I am not going to say I know how you feel but I have had my share of bad/low days. I was actually pretty low 7dpiui- 10dpiuiI this last cycle. I was so upset that I thought I will never have children. I will never have the one thing I planned my life around. I did daycare, I became a RN, I married the love of my life that agreed about how we would raise our children, we moved back by family, built a house on the perfect plot, built the house to benefit children and our dog, and then started collecting nice toys. All for what, nothing. Nope tight night before my bfp I had a major breakdown. Cried all night imagining my life without children. I know it's hard getting out of bed at times, hard to make ur self eat, and just do simple tasks but you have to there is some plan for u whether you like it or not. Take a break from the boards, go do something you enjoy, enjoy your loved one and just get away from ttc. When I gave up it happened. I don't know why but I relaxed and said f it. Bam bfp the next am. Good luck hun.


----------



## adidrea

FutureBabyG said:


> Welcome adidrea, ashmom and tag! We would love for you ladies to join.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Adidrea- has your clinic done any testing on you? Hsg, labs, CD2 ultrasound? 1-2 follicules is great. It only takes. Good luck to you and dh. Lots of baby dust.

Thank you for the warm welcome! :hugs: We have been doing the typical testing. First I did preconception blood work and baseline hormone test around CD3. I had 3 ultrasounds before IUI, one at CD3, one around CD9 and one on CD13. Took Femara CD 3-7 and hCG trigger shot on CD14. Everything looked fine on the ultrasounds and blood work. I think we're in the category of "unexplained infertility" because everything is coming back within range so far!! I'm not sure if that's good or bad...good because it appears to be fine, or bad that there's a problem that we can't identify (and thus can't fix). Hmm.... either way, we're not getting pregnant so I reeeeeeeeeally hope the IUI works!! 



momofadane said:


> Adidrea - Hello! Everything sounds promising for you. Yes, the TWW is just horrible!!! GL and FX to you!!

Thank you! :hugs: The daily progesterone injections start tomorrow evening so at least I'll have something daily (and baby-related) that I have to do to take my mind off the wait! The two week stretch otherwise takes foreverrrrr hah. 

By the way, has anyone here done Progesterone in oil? I'm slightly terrified. The needle is like 4 inches long!!



Amigone said:


> Thanks for asking. I'm okay. Struggling with a bit of depression lately, and overwhelmed with a new puppy.
> 
> No symptoms. When I got pregnant in october I had sore breasts by day 9 after the IUI. Today is day 8 so I think that there's no hope. We are out of sperm and money so I have to learn to accept that I just don't get to be a mother. The universe is cruel and dangled the idea in front of us with our first IUI that ended in a MMC so... I don't know.
> 
> Maybe I lied at the top. I don't think I'm okay at all.

I am so sorry to hear this. I'm going to shut my computer right now and say a prayer for you Amigone. Sending lots of positive vibes your way...you never know, maybe this is the month!! :hugs:


----------



## tag74

Thanks for the warm welcome as well!!

This is my first IUI and first clomid cycle. My previous pregnancies were "uneventful" and natural. Everything is a little confusing but I'm learning!!

Saying prayers for you all! xoxo


----------



## FutureBabyG

Adidrea-i just finished my progesterone oil injections yesterday. I know the needles are forever long but honestly it's only the poke that hurts/stings. I had my husband give them to me. Remember to put ur weight on the opposite side of the shot to relax the muscles your poking. I got use to them after a while but every once in a while they still hurt. Have a cotton ball ready for any blood after the shot.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Tag if you have any questions there are plenty of women that are willing to answer or give support on bnb.


----------



## momwannabe81

Hello everyone, I haven't been on here for a while. We have decided to do IUI with a sperm bank and finally have the $$ for it. We had tried at home insemination but it didn't work and after trying for so many years we just stopped and took a break. I'm super exited and feel as i've been blessed the last few month and just ready to go ahead, I'm going for bw next week. AF is due the 11th of June and that's the cycle i'm hoping to do the IUI. When we consulted about IUI they said i would be on clomid (already done it for 3 cycles in the past) but idk if they will do trigger or not since i do Ov on my own but i live about an hour from the clinic and i'm due to Ov on the weekend when they are closed so they might or might not do it. I've been happy about it and hope it only takes 1 try but i have my doubtful moments. Any suggestions to help me get ready?


----------



## adidrea

FutureBabyG said:


> Adidrea-i just finished my progesterone oil injections yesterday. I know the needles are forever long but honestly it's only the poke that hurts/stings. I had my husband give them to me. Remember to put ur weight on the opposite side of the shot to relax the muscles your poking. I got use to them after a while but every once in a while they still hurt. Have a cotton ball ready for any blood after the shot.

Thanks FutureBabyG, that doesn't sound too bad at all! I think it's more mental...and seeing the long needle hahaha. I'm sure it will be fine, I'll know in a few hours! DH agreed to do it as well since it's kind of a tricky target :shrug:


----------



## adidrea

*momwannabe81* - Congrats on getting the donor sperm! That's exciting! I just did my first IUI three days ago and it's very easy and fast! You need to drop off the sample 1 hour beforehand since it has to be washed and treated (basically they try to concentrate it and separate the non-swimmers and they put the sperm in a medium that lets them swim better). 

Then you lie down and a nurse will insert a catheter into your uterus and inject the sperm. It's a little uncomfortable but not painful...more like a pap smear. For me they then propped my bum in the air and I just waited like that for about 20 minutes for the little guys to have time to get into the tubes, and that was it! 

You might be a little leaky so bring a pantyliner. I did not experience any pain or bleeding whatsoever- super easy procedure :thumbup:

Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## momofadane

Future - thank you, I am hoping to not test. However I know myself and I am sure I will, however I am not keeping any tests in my house (For now LOL)!

Momwannabe Thats so exciting you were able to get the donor sperm. I saw your and your DH have been trying for a long time. So happy you guys were able to move to this. Also, Just like Adidrea said, its just like a PAP! Easy Peasy! GL to you :)


----------



## adidrea

*momofadane* - What brand of tests do you use? There are cheap ones you can find online that just have the test strip and none of the plastic, it's very basic but super cheap so I don't feel bad testing over and over. I can't help myself either!! It's hard! 

Keeping them out of the house sounds like it would be very effective though hahahaha. I just HAVE to know, so they end up being an impulse buy :dohh:


----------



## Timetotry

So the spotting that I had, only lasted for one day, on 12 dpiui. I tested yesterday and it was BFN. bloodwork is tomorrow, so I'm not expecting much. Sigh. I thought it was gonna be this cycle.


----------



## momwannabe81

I've been reading a lot about it and I know the procedure itself is pretty easy. I'm planning to start taking prenatal vitamins but I'm not a daily pill taker ><. I've seen some of u taking baby aspirin. Should i? Also I know clomid tends to dry us up so wondering if I should worry about cm or not.


----------



## momofadane

adrida - I was just buying the dollar store ones, then once it got close to 14 days I would do an FRER and all BFN's :( We will see how strong I a LOL

Timetory - Thats goof AF hasn't arrived! You're still not out :)

momwannabe - I take the chewable prenatals... they taste like candy, so I look forward to taking them LOL.


----------



## ashmom

this is my first month on femara and on 12 dpo i have blood work on Tuesday morning for bld pregnancy test and progesterone but tested this morning with fmu and got a BFN wouldnt it show by now if i am or not pregnant?


----------



## Timetotry

Bloodwork confirmed negative. Just waiting to hear back from my clinic about the next step and getting an appointment.


----------



## momofadane

ashmom - You definitely not out, you could have implanted later and it would not have shown a BFP at this point. 

timetory- Sorry for the BFN :( Best of luck to you next month!!!


----------



## ashmom

i am hoping so i have been really gassy this evening but also have cramping on right side so that could be af coming to show her ugly face


----------



## mkwalsh

Thank you futurebabyg were excited to get back down to business but taking this health break is making me feel better about going ahead with the next one. I'll be ready!

Momwannabe- if you're using donor sperm I would insist on using the trigger shot if possible. They can be pricy depending on insurance and all that, but when using thawed sperm, timing is even more critical than using never frozen sperm. I ovulate on my own but my RE insisted on using the shot and I'm so glad she did. It puts your mind at ease too so you're not wondering which OPK to believe and then afterward wondering if you got the timing down right. With the cost of donor sperm on top of an IUI it's worth the reassurance. Best of luck though! It's worked once for us 

Glad to see some new ladies joining the group!! The more ladies we get the more BFPs! I can't wait to see them all start rolling out soon.

Amigone- honey, hang in there. I know I've got a LO but I've been there too. Your time will come. Not sure if it's what you want to hear, but you have to trust that you're doing everything in your power to make it happen and the rest is out of everyone's hands. Sending you a giant hug and loads of prayers!


----------



## tag74

:hi: Ladies! Hope you're having a nice weekend. So I'm a little bummed. Cycle day 10 (Thursday) I had my u/s and they saw 3 follicles on my right side, none on my left. They measured 15.5, 13.5 and 13.5 They said the 15.5 was promising. This is my first cycle on Clomid. I had a flashy smiley on the advanced blue digital fully expecting it to come sooner than it did. So five days later - this afternoon I get my peak reading. I can't get the IUI today and tomorrow my DH goes back to work at the most inopportune time. So I am out for IUI this cycle. I am praying one of those follicles performs well and that we can get the job done on our own. 

How are all you ladies doing?


----------



## adidrea

*momwannabe81* - My RE told me to take aspirin. It's a mild blood thinner so theoretically it could improve blood flow to the uterus. 

*ashmom* - I agree, you're definitely not out!! I heard some women don't get a positive HPT until about week 6! Good luck with your blood work!!

*Timetotry* - I'm sorry about your BFN :( I hope your appointment goes well and that you're able to find a treatment that works for you! :hugs:

*tag74* - Awww that's a bummer that this IUI is out! Looks like your follicles are great though, I wouldn't be surprised if the 13.5s caught up since you got your peak reading 5 days later...even if they grow just an inch a day that puts them at 18 which is great!! It just takes one spermy so I hope that TIC works for you! Good luck!! :hugs:




I'm in the 2WW so I'm basically just waiting. We are almost a week post IUI. I have a hormone test on wednesday to make sure the progesterone is working, otherwise I'm thinking about taking a HPT sometime this week to see if the hCG has left my system yet. 

I also found out that the in-laws are coming to visit on the same exact day that I take my beta test at the doc (June 3rd). We only see them about once a year because they live really far away so I'm excited to see them. However, we haven't told them anything so I'm worried about not having my day or two to sort of recover if I get a BFN. It usually requires lots of wine, haha...:blush: But now we will have guests and I'm basically an open book and probably won't be able to hide my joy/disappointment when we find out...So they'll find out something. Not sure how I feel about this :wacko: Either way it will be good to have some family around! We live thousands of miles from everyone so it's good to reconnect. 

How are you ladies doing? I hope your holiday weekend was good!


----------



## ashmom

just had hcg and progestorne test for the end of tww will get the call at noon im hopeful


----------



## Timetotry

Ashmom- did you test at home at all? Good luck!


----------



## momofadane

Ashmom- Any update?? :)

Tag- It sounds like you respnded great to the treatment, however Im sorry about the IUI timing. Are you able to BD at least? Or does your hubby work far away?

Adrida - Stay optimistic :) You could get your BFP with great timing that they will be there.


----------



## ashmom

Well got blood result it's a bfn just have to wait for af to come now the can start letrozole cycle #2


----------



## momofadane

Oh, Im so sorry Ashmom :( However, I hear IUI#2 & 3 work best!! FX for yu enxt month!!


----------



## ashmom

i am not doing iui. Im taking letrozole because my LP is only 5 days i take letrole from cd 3 to 7 and go every other day until follicle reaches about 18mm then everyday after that and days i go they take blood to look for LH surge the day when LH surges they will call me and tell me to bd that day and the next


----------



## momofadane

Thats great ashmom - sounds like you have it all done to a T :)


----------



## FutureBabyG

Welcome to all our new ladies. It looks like we have a pretty cozy group started. I had a really weird feeling last night that someone will be sharing a bfp with us soon. Here's hopes to hearing some great news.


----------



## tag74

momofadane said:


> Ashmom- Any update?? :)
> 
> Tag- It sounds like you respnded great to the treatment, however Im sorry about the IUI timing. Are you able to BD at least? Or does your hubby work far away?
> 
> Adrida - Stay optimistic :) You could get your BFP with great timing that they will be there.

Hey thanks! Oh good, you think I responded well? My back story had me doubting. My obgyn ran my day 3 numbers months ago and told me I needed an egg donor because my FSH number was 13.1. I was in disbelief. I had my day progesterone 21 numbers run and that was 15.3. My AMH was .4 (normal but not great). My RE really thought I had a shot, which is why I am bummed we missed this IUI cycle.

I am potentially 2dpo and I have had some significant cramp/pain on my right side which is where my follicles are. Today, I can't stop going the bathroom (sorry TMI). I didn't notice much ewcm this cycle so half the time we used preseed and the other half we didn't bother.

Trying to figure the "recipe for success" is crazy! I didn't have this much trouble with my previous pregnancies. I turn 41 in July and feel like time is running out. :growlmad:

Thank you for all your support!



ashmom said:


> Well got blood result it's a bfn just have to wait for af to come now the can start letrozole cycle #2

Ashmom, I'm so very sorry about your BFN. :friends:


----------



## momofadane

So I caved in like I said I wouldn't do to test out my trigger. Usually I get BFN on 10 days post trigger with dollar store tests. I tested this morning with a FRER (which I believe are as sensitive as they come) and it came back as a faint BFP. I am assuming its because the test is so sensitive and the trigger isnt out. So knowing me I will test again tomorrow to see what I get.


----------



## ashmom

thanks i really hope june becomes my month. i just really want that baby number 3 then i am done the sooner the better


----------



## momofadane

yes! Lets hope futurebabyg is right!!! We need some BFPS here!!!


----------



## ashmom

how many cycles have you used femara for? and have you heard good things about it the side effect towards the baby kinda worried me at first but then thought that having a pregnancy naturally could have the same out come


----------



## FutureBabyG

Momofadane- Congrats of your bfp. I had a negative on 10DPO and positive 11 dpo. I believe this is your start to a H & H 9 months. When will you get blood work? My fs tested my beta hcg progesterone and estrogen. In my prior pregnancy my progesterone was great but not this one. They didn't know why but if they didn't give me the injections I would have miscarried even though I was on suppositories. I hope all your labs are beautiful.

Ashmom your time has to be coming!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Adidrea have you tested?


----------



## momofadane

Well the BFP is due to the trigger.... its EXTREMELY faint. So I am assuming its due to the trigger sine I am using a FRER and they are super sensitive. The BFP is literally barely there so we will see if it gets darker.

Im still only 8DPO and 10DPTm so I know its early, Im just obsessive :)
I still don't think this is my month, but trying to stay hopeful. Yes, I am on progestrone cream currently. I go in for labs 6/2... long ways away. 

Ashmom- This is my third Femara cycle. Its not good for the baby IF you take while pregnant, however it is completely out of your system by the time you conceive. Therefore no effect on the baby.


----------



## tag74

momofadane said:


> Well the BFP is due to the trigger.... its EXTREMELY faint. So I am assuming its due to the trigger sine I am using a FRER and they are super sensitive. The BFP is literally barely there so we will see if it gets darker.

It's super early so I think it really could be the start of your BFP!


----------



## ashmom

oh ok than you for clarifying that i was really worried


----------



## momofadane

I hope so tag, we will see how long I can hold our before test again. 

No prob Ashmom :)


----------



## adidrea

FutureBabyG said:


> Adidrea have you tested?

I have not tested yet, I think I'll do it Friday or Saturday. It's really just to see if the hCG has left. I have a beta test next Wed to check for the "real" result. 

I totally agree that we need a BFP on here!! Good luck ladies! :happydance:


----------



## adidrea

Tested this morning, BFN which was expected because AF isn't due for about week. But it means the hCG from the shot is out of my system! 5 more days until beta test!


momofadane - have you tested again? I hope you get your BFP!!! :dust:


----------



## ashmom

this is cd 3 for me and just started second round of femara this morning go back on tuesday to cd 7 to measure follicles


----------



## momofadane

Adidrea - Yes, I too did test last night with FRER at 9dpiui and got a STARK white BFN. To be honest my heart just dropped. I am trying to think realistic that it's too early. However, at the same time it was with a FRER which can detect up to 6 days early. So to prevent further meltdowns :) I have decided to wait until my beta Tuesday. When was you IUI Adidrea?? At least we know our triggers are out.


----------



## momofadane

GL ashmom --- Grow follies Grow!!!


----------



## mkwalsh

Momofadane - I wish I could find an article I'd found during my tww that explained the reality of early testing. It's frought with misinterpretations and can be very misleading. There are even some who won't get a positive until after AF is due. Hang in there! I'm praying for you


----------



## momofadane

ok thanks Mkwalsh, any reassurance is so appreciated. You just see all these women (google is my worst enemy) that if they are preggos they find out with a FRER so early on. But owell.... I am trying to hold out!


----------



## tag74

mkwalsh said:


> Momofadane - I wish I could find an article I'd found during my tww that explained the reality of early testing. It's frought with misinterpretations and can be very misleading. There are even some who won't get a positive until after AF is due. Hang in there! I'm praying for you

Go to the first page of my journal...I have the break down at the bottom of my story! :)

Good luck you guys!


----------



## adidrea

momofadane- I know exactly how you feel :nope: Seeing that negative really sucks and gets me so down as well. But I'm like you, if I'm pregnant I want to know ASAP so I just keep testing! I had a weak moment and tested a few hours ago (BFN)...not even fmu!! Bahaha. I should have DH hide the tests. 

BUT it's still very early for us! You're definitely not out :thumbup: My IUI was 5/20, when was yours? I'm 9dpiui today so yours must have been just a day before??? Are you on progesterone?


ashmom - I'm sorry that AF showed...good luck, I hope you get a few really great follicles!


----------



## tag74

It is still early for you both! I read 14dpo is actually the average for a BFP! 

FX for you guys!


----------



## adidrea

Thanks tag74! I actually have no idea when I ovulated this month...I should have used some OPKs but because we did the hCG trigger I just assumed it would be the next day...maybe that's not true though. From reading the forums a bit I realized that a lot of women don't get their IUI until about 36-48 hours after the trigger shot, so maybe I ovulated up to 3 days after that! My IUI was 12 hours after trigger. So I guess it's anywhere between 8-10 dpo at this point...

Tested this morning with FMU, BFN. I'll probably just keep doing it every morning until the beta test because I can't help it, so I'm going to stop trying to stop myself :haha: 

Did anyone actually test for ovulation after trigger? How long did it take for you to ovulate?


----------



## FutureBabyG

Adidrea- the trigger will make any opk or hpt positive. I use to temp to know when I ovulated. I gave up the temping and instead we did iui 36 hours after the trigger and then bd once a day after that for 2-3 days.


----------



## adidrea

Ohh I see, I didn't know that. Wouldn't have done me much good to do an OPK then! 

I used to track my bbt but I'm dealing with some insomnia right now so my temps aren't very helpful...they just end up being all over the place so I stopped. We did BD the day after IUI so hopefully I hit it pretty close.


----------



## Amigone

I'm out. Period showed Wednesday. No more sperm, no more money. This whole journey has been nothing but heartache and we spent so much money with nothing but a tiny bag of my baby's ashes to show for it.

So much for getting to be a mother. 

Good luck to the rest of you.


----------



## sugargully

So sorry Amigone!


----------



## TTC74

Doing my 1st round of IUI with injectable FSH. Can I join in?


----------



## mkwalsh

I'm sorry Amigone. So so sorry. Go off on a bender and get close to your hubby. sending you a virtual hug.


----------



## tag74

So sorry Amigone! :friends: I know how upsetting that must me.

TTC74...welcome!


----------



## adidrea

I'm so sorry to hear that Amigone :nope: I can imagine how heartbreaking this must be for you. *lots of hugs!* 


Welcome TTC74! When is your IUI?


----------



## TTC74

adidrea said:


> Welcome TTC74! When is your IUI?

I'm not sure yet. I go in Wed for an estradiol test to determine when they will start doing ultrasounds. Based on those, they will decide when I get to trigger and get my IUI.


----------



## momofadane

tag - thank you so much for sharing that, your story is beautiful. I love the way you and your husband met. Such a sweet story!

Adidea - Yes, I am on progestrone. And must admit I caved in and tested on Saturday and Sunday. Both were BFNs with an FRER. Its was a tough weekend for me because I know this isnt our month. I tested 11dpiui and 12dpiui. And have NO symptoms whatsoever. 

TTC- Of course you can join... :)

Amigone - I am so sorry, my heart just breaks for you. I think futurebaby is right, you and your DH should take a trip somewhere, focus on the two of you and "try" to get your mind off of things for a while. 

AFM- today I am 13dpiui - and have gotten like I said early all BFNs, so I know Im out for the month. I go in tomorrow morning for a beta. My RE then wants to see me to discuss "further options" since we had three medicated cycles. even though my DH cant afford IVF. So not sure how thats going to go :( It was a tough weekend but, on to a new month trying to stay optimistic and keeping a little hope.


----------



## tag74

momofadane: Thank you! ;)

Are you sure you're out???


----------



## TTC74

So sorry to hear that mom. DH and I can't afford IVF either. So all our eggs are in the IUI basket, too.


----------



## momofadane

Well, not out till I get a Beta, but don't see how it could be positive.... I know being negative nancy :)


----------



## tag74

Hahaha, I don't say you're out until 15dpo. :) I'll be the positive one because I know exactly how you're feeling.


----------



## momofadane

Awe thanks Tag! Ill get my Beta results tomorrow afternoon, Ill keep ya posted ;)


----------



## adidrea

momofadane said:


> Awe thanks Tag! Ill get my Beta results tomorrow afternoon, Ill keep ya posted ;)

Good luck momofadane!! I can't wait to hear! I reeeeeeeally hope that this is your month and that you don't have to make those tough decisions! It's hard but try to stay positive until you know for sure. 

I tested every morning since Friday, all BFN BFN BFN! So I guess I could give myself the same positivity pep-talk. I also have zero symptoms (although today I got my typical pre-AF symptoms like crampyness, so she's probably coming :dohh:).


----------



## tag74

PRAYING for both of you!!!!


----------



## adidrea

Thank you! :friends: Good luck to you as well on Saturday!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Just because you have no symptoms, it means nothing. I still to this day have no signs or symptoms of pregnancy. I counted myself out way too soon.


----------



## adidrea

That's some great advice FutureBabyG. I know for sure I overthink my symptoms (or lack of symptoms) so I sometimes count myself out and get disappointed before AF even shows. 

I'm in the same situation now...I took a HPT with FMU this morning and got BFN. My test can detect 20 mIU/hCG, and since I'm only a day before my beta my gut feeling says that I'm out this month. Should be at least that high by now, right?? 

I'm trying not to overthink it and stay positive but...:nope: I think next month I need to just have DH hide the test from me! :dohh:


----------



## momofadane

Hi Adidrea - Sorry to hear about your BFN. However its not over until AF arrives :)

AF decided to pay her visit at 4am this AM, So I am officially out this cycle. Trying to stay positive and just look forward to the next cycle. I am continuing Femara/Injections since I had a good response last month. Go in this Thursday and Next Thursday for US. FX this is finally the month!


----------



## adidrea

I'm so sorry that AF showed momofadane :(

That's really awesome that you were able to find a treatment that gets you great follies!! Good luck this month! :hugs: you're very strong for being able to move on and focus on the next cycle! Way to go!


----------



## tag74

I'm so sorry momofadan! I was trying to stay positive! We'll stick it out with you! :friends:


----------



## momofadane

Thanks Adridea and Tag!!! It never easy, but I also don't want to dwell on it, since there isn't much I can change. Just move forward :)


----------



## TTC74

Sorry mom.

AFM - I go in for my estradiol test this morning. Fx for great results!


----------



## TTC74

E2 levels are 149. She said that meant that the follistim is working. So, I am to continue with 150 IUs a night and go in Friday for another E2 test and for them to measure my follies with an u/s. I can't wait to find out what they see on the u/s!


----------



## adidrea

Beta HCG test came back negative :cry:


----------



## TTC74

Anyone else start to get an lh surge on FSH injections. Mine are starting to get dark (but not quite positive) and its freaking me out. I don't want to O before I trigger.


----------



## tag74

I am so sorry adidrea! That has to be so disappointing.


----------



## ashmom

hey lady's sorry didnt update on last appointment witch was Tuesday past as my grandmother had past away and her funeral was that day but on tuesday i had 4 follicles one on the right it was 13 mm and the 3 on the left ovary at 1.0 that was at CD6 today i am CD 8 and follicles are growing good right side is at 17mm and the 3 on the left side are all 15mm go back to the fertility doctor tomorrow morning at 6 am going to ovulate soon so me and hubby started BDing yesterday


----------



## momofadane

TTC - Yes, My LH surge began on injections, however it did not peak before my trigger. I did test it out though. My RE said that was a good thing. 

Ashmom - Im so sorry to hear about your grandmother :( It sounds like you had a great response... lots of follies :)

AFM- Had my baseline US this morning and no cysts. So on to IUI#3 we go!!


----------



## tag74

So sorry about your grandmother Ashmom! :(

Rooting for IUI #3 momofadane.

AFM, I tested this am at 10dpo and BFN. Really praying its just too early!


----------



## momofadane

Hi tag, yes, super early as you know :) Even though it never seems too early when its your BFN. FX for you!!


----------



## ashmom

is anyone on here doing timed intercourse? if so when the dr office calls and says that you have had an lh surge that day what is the best time of day to start BD


----------



## momwannabe81

HI everyone, sorry didn't have much to say these last few days but have been reading ur updates, sorry about ur grandmother Ashmom, mine passed last month and it was pretty hard so i know how u feel but on the postive side ur follies are doing great so O should be soon, just think of her watching over u now.
Afm i got my bw back and everything looks great so now just waiting on AF next week. I got the baby aspirin today. But i'm thinking about waiting until af starts and is almost over before i start taking it. Would u suggest i start now?


----------



## ashmom

what does the baby asprin do for you?


----------



## tag74

Yes, start baby aspirin now. Baby aspirin helps blood flow and implantation.


----------



## momwannabe81

Will it affect my period?


----------



## ashmom

Follicles are at 18 now can't check tomorrow as I have to work all day tomorrow but should be a nice 20 mm by Sunday should ovulate Sunday praying it's my month


----------



## TTC74

I just came back from my ultrasound. I have 5 growing follicles. They are 18,16,15, 15, and 13. I'm very excited but a little concerned because my RE said he wouldn't let me trigger with more than 4. The nurse seemed comfortable that he would, though. She will be calling me this afternoon with instructions. She seems to think that I will be returning for the next day or two for an ultrasound and that I will likely trigger tomorrow night or Sunday night with an IUI day of Monday or Tuesday. Oh, and my uterine lining is 8.5. So, that's great, too!


----------



## tag74

I bet you'll be okay too. You're on cycle day 8? That 13 follicle may not count in their eyes even though there is some time for it to grow.


----------



## TTC74

That's right. I'm on CD8. So, they are thinking trigger on CD9 or 10 with IUI on CD10 or 11 (assuming it's a go). I was thinking along the same lines as you, though. What are the chances that the 15 follie will actually be mature enough? Seems pretty slim.


----------



## tag74

Technically 15's can still work and if they trigger you tomorrow or the next day they could grow 1-3mm a day...you never know! The 16 and 18 are great. 

Any reason they aren't waiting a few more days to allow them to grow?


----------



## TTC74

I have NO idea. The nurse is going to call me this afternoon after consulting with the RE and update me. At this point, all my info is coming from the RN but she's been there for ages. So, I figure she likely knows what she's talking about.


----------



## tag74

It doesn't hurt to ask. I think you have amazing odds if you have 2-3 mature follies! Good luck! Rooting for you!


----------



## tag74

Omg i just tested!!!!!!


----------



## TTC74

tag74 said:


> Omg i just tested!!!!!!

And?! Don't leave us hanging!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Tag you got me I looked at ur fertility chart and saw the temp rise... I was going to ask if u poas since 10 dpo. Then bam ur chart was gone and ur expecting! Congrats!


----------



## FutureBabyG

She has the banner she's 3 weeks and 5 days prego.. yay... let's see the stick.


----------



## TTC74

Oh! I see the ticker! Congrats! What was your miracle cocktail this cycle?


----------



## tag74

Crazy right?? I tested BFN yesterday...wasn't going to test today, but I have so much CM it is unmistakable. This was with one round of Clomid. Please pray this baby sticks. I really wasn't sure I could get pregnant again.


----------



## TTC74

Prayers coming your way, Tag!


----------



## tag74

Thank you! I skipped IUI because of work schedules. I had 1 15 and 2 13.5 follies at 10 dpo. O'd on cycle day 14 on my own and we just BD'd like crazy.

I am still in shock.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Sorry ladies that I have been mia in posting and replying. I have been reading at night just haven't been responding.

Momwannabe- welcome to the group. We have a pretty nice size group and everyone is wonderful. Ps I would start the Aspirin sooner than later imo.

Ashmom I am really sorry to hear about your loss. Here comes you tww hopefully you can relax a little.

Ttc congrats on ur follicules. They sound plump and ready to go soon. Sounds like they wanna give the 16 a day or so to catch up to increase chances. Like tag said the 13 isn't being counted as mature.

Momofadane and adidrea sorry to hear the bfn... on to next cycle. We will be here cheering for u.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Sounds like it's going to be a quiet week for testing but next week will be exciting.


----------



## tag74

I am super excited and hopeful for everyone!!


----------



## Sunny27

Congrats Tag!!!


----------



## tag74

Thank you!!! It's still sinking in!


----------



## momwannabe81

Congratz Tag. Can't wait to see ur first u/s and praying for a sticky one. 
AFM i started the aspiring last night. Thats the one thing i haven't tried when was doing at home insemination but after 3-4 years of trying we just opted for IUI. We finally have everything ready to order the sperm, we have 5 donors to choose from and i'm letting my DH make the final choice. We are so excited and praying it only takes one try. I sometimes doubt myself but i'm trying to stay positive, it's just hard when all I've ever gotten is bfns. I was planning to test the trigger out but i'm terrified of what those fake bfps might do to my emotions since i've never gotten one. Any suggestions?


----------



## FutureBabyG

Momwannabe are you buying more than one vial for additional tries if needed or siblings later? If this is too personal I am sorry I am just curious about the process.


----------



## TTC74

RN just called. My estradiol is 332. So, I go back in for an ultrasound on Sunday with the most likely plan a Sunday night trigger for a Tuesday morning IUI.


----------



## momwannabe81

I don't mind u asking. I'm an opne book about it so i don't mind questions. Honestly though we are going to just get one vial and order more if it fails (fx it doesn't). We will want more but idk if we will choose the same donor or not. I know u can reserve more if we wanted to but for now we are trying with one, the only thing we would save on is shipping anyways. My periods are so regular that timing won't be an issue so 1 vial will do fine, We just want to try with one and see how it goes. My mother wants to help and is paying for the procedure so we don't want to cost her to much.


----------



## momwannabe81

fx for u ttc74


----------



## TTC74

Wow! My temp nosedived this morning. Hope it's a sign that my estradiol skyrocketed! Guess I'll know for sure after tomorrow's appt.


----------



## tag74

momwannabe81 said:


> Congratz Tag. Can't wait to see ur first u/s and praying for a sticky one.
> AFM i started the aspiring last night. Thats the one thing i haven't tried when was doing at home insemination but after 3-4 years of trying we just opted for IUI. We finally have everything ready to order the sperm, we have 5 donors to choose from and i'm letting my DH make the final choice. We are so excited and praying it only takes one try. I sometimes doubt myself but i'm trying to stay positive, it's just hard when all I've ever gotten is bfns. I was planning to test the trigger out but i'm terrified of what those fake bfps might do to my emotions since i've never gotten one. Any suggestions?

I don't have much experience here. But I'm praying everything goes well. Please keep us updated.



TTC74 said:


> RN just called. My estradiol is 332. So, I go back in for an ultrasound on Sunday with the most likely plan a Sunday night trigger for a Tuesday morning IUI.

That sounds awesome! You may have two strong follies at that point!



momwannabe81 said:


> I don't mind u asking. I'm an opne book about it so i don't mind questions. Honestly though we are going to just get one vial and order more if it fails (fx it doesn't). We will want more but idk if we will choose the same donor or not. I know u can reserve more if we wanted to but for now we are trying with one, the only thing we would save on is shipping anyways. My periods are so regular that timing won't be an issue so 1 vial will do fine, We just want to try with one and see how it goes. My mother wants to help and is paying for the procedure so we don't want to cost her to much.

Ah, love our mothers. So glad you have her for support.



TTC74 said:


> Wow! My temp nosedived this morning. Hope it's a sign that my estradiol skyrocketed! Guess I'll know for sure after tomorrow's appt.

Wow! Are you taking OPKs? Is it possible you're Ovulating? I think you should BD for safe measure!


----------



## TTC74

I am taking OPKs. They're still negative. Thank goodness. I'm going to BD today anyway, though. That will ensure that DHs contribution is nice and fresh Tuesday morning. 

Also, I have a TON of cm. more than I have in ages. It's still creamy, though. So, that's another great indicator that it's my estradiol skyrocketing. I sure hope so anyway!


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

TTC74 - I believe we have met before :haha:

Can I join in this topic?? This is my first round with Femara. Ive had three rounds of clomid twice got :bfn: and once :bfp: which sadly ended in miscarriage at 5 weeks :(

I've changed to femara because I was getting awful side affects in my vision! I feel okay on femara so far. I also had a follicle tracking scan CD 11 and HCG trigger shot CD13


----------



## TTC74

Hi Sarah! I'm new to this thread also.


----------



## SarahLou372

:hi:

:haha:

Only must found this one. Doesn't seem to be many on Femara :shrug:


----------



## FutureBabyG

Welcome sarahlou. We welcome everyone with iui.


----------



## momwannabe81

I know this might be a silly question but where is the injection site for the trigger shot?


----------



## TTC74

Stomach. Watch this instruction video. 

https://youtu.be/nXonZidg0hI


----------



## Timetotry

Just a little update on me. I'm on day 12 of my cycle off. I talked to my doctor about thin endometrial layer. They did a biopsy to check that everything is OK, and to try to stimulate it to thicken up a bit. Next iui they are going to add a vaginal estrogen and watch to see it it helps. If it doesn't, then I'll be stopping it. 
Endometrial biospy/scratching SUCKS. 
Oh and they also said if we aren't successful next iui, they want to do laparoscopic surgery to check everything out, and do a different dye test on my fallopian tubes


----------



## momwannabe81

Is that for the trigger shot?


----------



## ashmom

had my ultrasound this morning follicle on right side is a nice 2.2 cm :)


----------



## TTC74

Here is the video for the trigger shot - 

https://youtu.be/Ads0RDCK8Yw


----------



## TTC74

I had my ultrasound this morning. Follies are 19, 18, 15, 13. I trigger tonight and go in for IUI on Tuesday morning. So excited!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Congrats ttc. Those are great follicule sizes plus the trigger will plump them up even more. Can't wait to hear your results.


----------



## mkwalsh

Still lurking and waiting for AF to get going on IUI #2. 

So good to see we got one BFP in the group!

Who is next??


----------



## TTC74

I just did my trigger shot. I'm so excited and hopeful!


----------



## ashmom

Lh surge today can't wait till Tuesday beginning of tww:)


----------



## adidrea

Sorry I've been so MIA, I've just been lurking and waiting for AF to arrive since stopping the progesterone after the IUI came back negative. It has been like 5 days, I hope it comes soon. Also found out that we will have to skip meds/IUI this cycle because my RE office doesn't do unmonitored cycles and we will be on vacation for 2 weeks in the middle of it...so we're just trying on our own. 

tag74 - CONGRATS on your BFP!!! how exciting! 

SarahLou372 - Welcome :) I just did a round of Femara and had 1-3 follicles. I don't know because my RE doesn't do ultrasounds on the day of IUI, they don't want anything in there with the spermies that could affect them negatively. 2 days before IUI I had 1 follicle at 18.5 and two at 15.5. I hope you get a good response from it and a BFP! 

momofadane - sorry to hear about your BFN as well. Hope the next cycle is it for you! 

TTC74 & ashmon, momwannabe81, Timetotry, mkwalsh & everyone else - good luck as well!! Crossing my fingers for some BFPs this cycle!


----------



## TTC74

I have a confession to make. I'm in love with my chart this month. I can't wait to see what it does after my eggs release. Hopefully, I will have a beautiful conception chart this month. :thumbup:


----------



## momofadane

WOW I have been gone for just a few days and feel like I have missed soon much!!!

First off, a big congrats to Tag!!!!!! So so happy your you!!! Wishing to best of luck for a healthy pregnancy!!!! We were due for a BFP around here, so happy you did it :)

TTC - The number of follicles is great, you had a really good response. 

SarahLou- Welcome!!! Im so sorry for your loss, hopefully Femara will bring you better success and less side effects. I am on Femara, and other than hotflashes I haven't had any thing else. 

Timetory - My goodness! Lets pray the stimulation works, less procedures the better!!!

Ashmom - One follicle is great new, now let just hope the sperm can find it!

AFM - Im only on CD 7, get my US on Thursday. FX its good!


----------



## SarahLou372

Thank you for the warm welcomes :flower: Just in my two week wait now feels like its going a bit quicker than last cycle too :thumbup:

TTC74 - crossing my fingers for you! :dust:


----------



## ashmom

Well I have 4 but the 3 are all 19 and under


----------



## tag74

momofadane: thank you! It only took 9 months. :dohh: your BFP is around the corner, I can feel it. :hugs:

SarahLou372 - Welcome :) Looking forward to reading on your progress!


TTC7 - it sounds like a really positive month! I'm rooting for you! :baby:

ashmon- Yay! Even thought I know the TWW is killer! 

Anyone else I missed, I can't remember all the posts in my head!! I'm pulling for guys!


----------



## TTC74

I know that I'm crazy, but I searched the fertility friends charts for charts with pre-O temps similar to mine, FSH, and IUI. Of the results, 58% were pregnancy charts. That has me jazzed.


----------



## tag74

Omg you sound like me, the highest pregnancy rate I got when I search was 28%...looking good!


----------



## Timetotry

I'm feeling very torn and conflicted. 
I'm applying to a job that I have wanted forever, but it's just for a one year term. 
We have have been ttc for 23 months. 
If I get the job, our last iui will be the first month in the new job. Of course I want the iui to work, but part of me doesn't want it to because I don't want to miss months of this career experience. But I'm also not going to take a few months off, because you just never know, right. 
*mind exploding*


----------



## tag74

Timetotry said:


> I'm feeling very torn and conflicted.
> I'm applying to a job that I have wanted forever, but it's just for a one year term.
> We have have been ttc for 23 months.
> If I get the job, our last iui will be the first month in the new job. Of course I want the iui to work, but part of me doesn't want it to because I don't want to miss months of this career experience. But I'm also not going to take a few months off, because you just never know, right.
> *mind exploding*

That is super tough. How old are you? In my honest opinion, I would try...and do the job and if you fall pregnant, go have the baby.


----------



## ashmom

I agree with Tag74 there will always be other job opportunities


----------



## TTC74

Back from IUI. DHs washed sperm count was only 1.5 million. I'm super discouraged.


----------



## momwannabe81

Ttc don't be discouraged. With the iui u have the advantage of skipping the cervix so just think u have that many swimming up to ur tubes. Think positive and happy thoughts. 
AfM af showed up just now. Already called and left a message for the nurse to get clomid and schedule the u/s . Never been this excited to get af lol
:happydance:


----------



## ashmom

1 DPO today tww has started :)


----------



## TTC74

Ashmom, 1 DPO for me, too. We'll sit this TWW out together!


----------



## tag74

TTC74 said:


> Back from IUI. DHs washed sperm count was only 1.5 million. I'm super discouraged.

I think this is actually really good. Remember it just takes 1 of the 1.5 million!



momwannabe81 said:


> Ttc don't be discouraged. With the iui u have the advantage of skipping the cervix so just think u have that many swimming up to ur tubes. Think positive and happy thoughts.
> AfM af showed up just now. Already called and left a message for the nurse to get clomid and schedule the u/s . Never been this excited to get af lol
> :happydance:

momwannabe81, FX for you!



ashmom said:


> 1 DPO today tww has started :)

Yippeeeeeee! FX


----------



## ashmom

Yay I have a test partner :) when are you going to start testing I just ordered 20 Hcg tests straps that came yesterday in the mail I should have waited because last month I was a poas aholic


----------



## momwannabe81

Just back from my baseline ultrasound and I have 8 and 12 follicles this cycle and lining looked great


----------



## tag74

You have a total of 8 follicles?


----------



## momwannabe81

Have 8 on one side and 12 on the other but I'm only cd 2. I'm going in on the 19th to see how many grew after clomid. Not all will mature all the way


----------



## tag74

WOW! I still think that's amazing given I only had 3 on one side and none on the other! I guess I am getting old. :rofl:


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol I've had that many b4 bur still didn't get pregnant so I'm not surprised by the number. If more then 4 mature completely he might call the IUI off. I'm starting 100mg clomid tomorrow so will see. He seems comfortable with my numbers and no to worried about it.


----------



## tag74

That's awesome! I got pregnant on my first cycle of 100 mg of clomid! ;)


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm trying to stay positive that it will work. Thing have been going good and I'm hoping it keeps that way. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## TTC74

Fx for you momwannabe! 

I'm doing okay. I'm just as impatient as can be at 2DPIUI. My chart is looking good, though. So, I'm trying to chill. Also, my hpts are starting to fade out from the trigger shot. So, that's a positive. Hopefully it will be gone by 8 DPO (10 days post trigger). That way if I get a BFP, I'll KNOW it's not the trigger!


----------



## tag74

So TTC did they only do one IUI or 2 back to back?


----------



## TTC74

They only did one a little over 36 hours after trigger. Because DH's washed count was so low, I'm anxious that it won't take. I'm sure praying that it did, though. After all, I had at least 2 good eggs as targets. If one of his swimmers hits one, I've got a 10 mm uterine lining for that baby to burrow into. So, my fingers and toes are crossed, and I'm anxiously awaiting late next week when I can start testing.


----------



## TTC74

Is it just me or is the TWW longer during assisted reproduction or after IUI?


----------



## ashmom

no i think it would just drag on for anyone that is ttc but for alot of ppl pregnancy just comes natural to them with out trying i have had 2 children prier to having to be assisted and i didnt even know about the tww as they just came but now that we are trying we know when to test and just thinking about it everyday just makes it draggggg


----------



## tag74

I think you'll be fine and the TWW is torture no matter what it is. ;)

When are you going to start testing?


----------



## tag74

I think you should create your journal on BnB. Then we all will get notified when you update it! :)


----------



## TTC74

I'm probably going to start testing at 9 DPO if my hpts have gone negative by then. So, that would be next Thursday. I know that's super early but I'm super impatient!


----------



## TTC74

tag74 said:


> I think you should create your journal on BnB. Then we all will get notified when you update it! :)

I hear you. I've decided that I'd like to keep my journal throughout the pregnancy and beyond, though. So, I've set up on blogspot. I hope people will still follow it!


----------



## ashmom

I'll be 9 do Thursday as well is it possible to get a bfn at 9 dpo


----------



## tag74

Yes! I got a BFP on 9dpo with my second and 10 dpo with this one! FX you two!!


----------



## mkwalsh

Finally got AF today and so ready to start on our second IUI cycle! Gonna start the 7.5mg of femera on Sunday and probably do a scan on cd9. I'm also going to do no coffee or sugar and take some better quality vitamins and supplements. Only two more IUIs before we're done. Gotta make each try count!

Anyone else just starting their cycles?


----------



## FutureBabyG

Hi ladies. It's so exciting to see all these IUI's underway and cycles starting. We have had some success in this tread and I believe there is a lot more to come. Can't wait to see everyone's bfps.


----------



## momwannabe81

It sure is exciting to see so many happening. I wish I could do no coffee >< I'm trying to cut down tho. I've found myself googling how many espressos I can have if I fall pregnant.


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi girls my tww is dragging :(

Only 8dpo tomorrow. Just seen that tag74 got her :bfp: 9 and 10dpo so hopefully I wont have to wait much longer to know something.


----------



## tag74

Yes! I had peed on an IC in the am and thought it was negative. Came home 5 hours later and their was a shadow on it. Peed on a FRER that night and there was a good line on it! Good luck!


----------



## TTC74

I had a weird dream last night. I've had many, many BFP dreams. This time, though, I had a dream that I had some implantation bleeding. I was sure that's what it was and was super excited knowing that my BFP was right around the corner. Here's to hoping!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Sarahlou... not much longer. Tww ia horrible anyway you look at it. It always seemed that the first part of the cycle went super fast but I think it's because we are proactive and taking medications, being monitored and figuring timing for iui or bding. After ovulation everything is out of our control. Good luck only a few more days.. are you going to test early?


----------



## TTC74

I'm curious about that too Sarahlou. Will you be testing early? Heaven knows my POAS addiction will have me testing early! I'm getting close to being negative after my trigger shot. So, I'm praying it will be totally negative by about 7 DPO. That way around 9 DPO, I'll be able to test and KNOW.


----------



## momwannabe81

1 week away from the u/s and couldn't go any faster, luckily enough i haven't had any side effects from the clomid just short tempered lol. I have 25 ic and can't wait to see the 2 lines even if it's from the trigger, I've never seen 2 so i'm a little nervous of how i might react. hopefully time flies for us fast, tww can be frustrating but so worth it when we get our BFP


----------



## TTC74

I'm having a ton of CM/discharge on 3 DPIUI/5 days past trigger. It's thick and clear/white. Anyone else experience something like this? Wondering if it's a good or bad sign or if it's just typical after a trigger shot.


----------



## tag74

TTC74 said:


> I'm having a ton of CM/discharge on 3 DPIUI/5 days past trigger. It's thick and clear/white. Anyone else experience something like this? Wondering if it's a good or bad sign or if it's just typical after a trigger shot.

ME! :)


----------



## TTC74

tag74 said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> I'm having a ton of CM/discharge on 3 DPIUI/5 days past trigger. It's thick and clear/white. Anyone else experience something like this? Wondering if it's a good or bad sign or if it's just typical after a trigger shot.
> 
> ME! :)Click to expand...

During your BFP cycle or after every trigger shot?


----------



## ashmom

just a question for those on femara. does this medicaion make you have increased cm by 2 or 3 dpo or would it be out of my system by now? just read the post above weird and i dont get the trigger shot


----------



## TTC74

Ash - after doing some research, I'm thinking it's just a symptom of a a good, healthy progesterone level which you would expect after a strong O. If anyone else has any thoughts, though, I'd love to hear them given that I'm also 3 DPO and experiencing the same thing (although I used injectables rather than Femara).


----------



## ashmom

that could explain it thank you last month my progesterone lever was 51.2 but i have way more cm than last month


----------



## momofadane

Hey ladies, 
Sorry I have been MIA for a little. It was a rough week. 
The negative - I went to see a new endocrinologist (I have hypothyroid) and was told my TSH is elevated, which will not allow me to conceive. I saw a different endo right before we started fertility treatment and he said my levels are perfectly fine. After doing further research and speaking with my RE I found out this whole time my thyroid has been preventing me. So frustrating. On one hand I am happy to figure it out, but on the other its so upsetting we have spent all this time and money when it could have been prevented. To make things more tough my husband is off his medication (that kills sperm) and he is exhausted without it. I am not sure how much longer he can handle not taking it. One he takes it again, we can't conceive as it puts sperm count to zero. 

On the somewhat good side, I had my CD10 us and have between 4-6 follicles. However, not sure if that matters if my thyroid is messed up. So pretty much not possible to get pregnant this month, unless a miracle happens. I think my DH may only be able to handle a little longer, so FX.

Sorry to be Debbie downer, just a tough week. Wishing all you ladies the best of luck.


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm sorry for what you are going thru but don't give up hope, my sister had the same problem and all she did is take some meds to help the thyroid. She has 6 kids :) 
Could hubby take supplements and change his diet to help give him more energy?


----------



## momofadane

DH is actually very healthy. Goes to gym everyday, makes green drinks, protein drinks, all organic and gluten free. Plus limits carbs at night. Hardly ever any refined sugar/carbs. However, ironically we just found out he also has a thyroid issue which can really mess your energy up. He goes to the endocrinologist next week :)


----------



## momofadane

However, this could be the only reason were not conceiving. Im hoping its a quick fix :)


----------



## tag74

TTC74 said:


> tag74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> I'm having a ton of CM/discharge on 3 DPIUI/5 days past trigger. It's thick and clear/white. Anyone else experience something like this? Wondering if it's a good or bad sign or if it's just typical after a trigger shot.
> 
> ME! :)Click to expand...
> 
> During your BFP cycle or after every trigger shot?Click to expand...

I had it with all pregnancies and I never had a trigger shot.


----------



## momwannabe81

momofadane said:


> However, this could be the only reason were not conceiving. Im hoping its a quick fix :)

Hope so too.:thumbup:


----------



## TTC74

I had another dream that I had some IB. It's very weird that I've never had this dream but I've had it twice during this TWW. It's probably just because this is my first IUI cycle. So, I'm exceptionally hopeful. A girl can dream that it's my body sending me a message, though, right?


----------



## momwannabe81

Hope ur dream comes true. I had one the other night that i gave birth to a baby girl in my bathroom and she didn't even cry just looked at me with a peaceful look, DH was straight across from me and was in shock lol.


----------



## TTC74

Should I be concerned about my post IUI temps. My chart looks great. It's just that I anticipated post IUI temps above 98 with multiple ruptured follicles. I thought for sure that would equate to high progesterone which would drive my temps up pretty high. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## FutureBabyG

Ttc don't worry about them. I had 10 follicules but my temp didn't rise per follicule or change from prior cycles.


----------



## TTC74

Thanks feature baby. that's a relief.


----------



## tag74

Don't worry - as long as they stay elevated!


----------



## TTC74

Am I losing my mind or are the hpts starting to darken up a bit. Here are the sure predicts with yesterday's on top and today's on bottom.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## TTC74

Here are the FRERs.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## FutureBabyG

It looks like they could be getting darker. I am on my phone so it's harder to see. How many days out from your trigger are you? It took my body 9-10 days to get rid of the trigger.. the ic kept being faintly positive for days and some were darker than others. I think some had more dye. I will be interesting to see what tomorrow and a couple more days show. Have you had any stark white tests?


----------



## tag74

Gosh, I'm not sure. Did you get any negative HPTs in between?


----------



## TTC74

No Tara. And, I'm trying to be patient and remember that it could just be urine concentration or one test having more dye that the other. I'm just not that good at being patient! I guess I'll know in the next few days, though.


----------



## tag74

Got it! I have everything crossed for you!!


----------



## mkwalsh

Looks promising to me! Keep us in the loop!! We need another BFP on this board!


----------



## momwannabe81

Fx I see something and I'm hoping that it's ur bfp


----------



## momofadane

TTC - How many Days Post trigger are you??
I used dollar store cheapie and it was out 10 days past trigger. I used an FRER on the same cycles and they were out at 11days since their more sensitive. However I have read if it darkens, its a good sign!!! FX!!!


----------



## TTC74

momofadane said:


> TTC - How many Days Post trigger are you??
> I used dollar store cheapie and it was out 10 days past trigger. I used an FRER on the same cycles and they were out at 11days since their more sensitive. However I have read if it darkens, its a good sign!!! FX!!!

I'm 8 days post trigger. I definitely still have some trigger in my system. I'm just hopeful that the darkening is a good sign. I'll keep tracking over the next few days and see what happens!


----------



## momofadane

So exciting! I go in for my IUI in one hour. FX!!


----------



## tag74

Momofadane!!! FX!!! I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## momofadane

thanks tag! DH has been sick with the stomach flu, then a chest cold for a week and a half. We will see how that effected his numbers.


----------



## TTC74

momofadane said:


> So exciting! I go in for my IUI in one hour. FX!!

Fx for you!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Good luck momofadane. Lots of thoughts headed your way.


----------



## mkwalsh

Good luck momofadane! 

I'm trying to patiently wait out my folly scan this Saturday with an IUI likely to happen the following Monday. 

Day 4 of no coffee or sugar has been rough... Haha.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Mkwalsh- I praise you for being so strong cutting out a bad habit. I never drank coffee but can't imagine the willpower it takes to stop drinking it.


----------



## momofadane

mk - Yes, I would die with no coffee and sugar!! That is some serious willpower

AFM- Just got done with my IUI. Six follicles and 17mil sperm post wash. FX this is our cycle.


----------



## momwannabe81

Fx momofadane those are good #s.
AfM took the last clomid today and waiting to go in Friday for u/s to see how many follies grew. Trying to stay positive but I'm starting to feel like it won't work....my dad said that maybe I just can't have kids and that kind of bummed me. I know he didn't mean it in a bad way but hearing it sure hurts.


----------



## TTC74

Feeling some twinges in my lower belly. Praying it means something. I've been getting so discouraged after reading posts of women undergoing their 3rd/4th IUI with 12-15 million washed sperm count. Here I am after a messy 1.5 million washed sperm count praying for a BFP.


----------



## ashmom

Ttc74 I'm sure everything is going to be fine it only takes one of those sperm to make it don't be discouraged. I was told 5 years ago that I have bilateral blocked tube s and that I will never become pregnant again last October I was in really bad pain went to the hospital they told me I was pregnant ended in miscarriage sad yes but gave me hope again had a hsg done and both tubes are open and look great mericals happen chin up u will get your bfn :)


----------



## tag74

momofadane said:


> mk - Yes, I would die with no coffee and sugar!! That is some serious willpower
> 
> AFM- Just got done with my IUI. Six follicles and 17mil sperm post wash. FX this is our cycle.

That is awesome! I only had one follie with no IUI, it just takes 1 eggie and 1 sperm! You got this!!



momwannabe81 said:


> Fx momofadane those are good #s.
> AfM took the last clomid today and waiting to go in Friday for u/s to see how many follies grew. Trying to stay positive but I'm starting to feel like it won't work....my dad said that maybe I just can't have kids and that kind of bummed me. I know he didn't mean it in a bad way but hearing it sure hurts.

You can totally have kids!! Sending lots of love and positive vibes your way!



TTC74 said:


> Feeling some twinges in my lower belly. Praying it means something. I've been getting so discouraged after reading posts of women undergoing their 3rd/4th IUI with 12-15 million washed sperm count. Here I am after a messy 1.5 million washed sperm count praying for a BFP.

1.5 million is amazing still...you've got this!! Did you test again to compare the line this am?


----------



## momofadane

TTC74 said:


> Feeling some twinges in my lower belly. Praying it means something. I've been getting so discouraged after reading posts of women undergoing their 3rd/4th IUI with 12-15 million washed sperm count. Here I am after a messy 1.5 million wasshed sperm count praying for a BFP.

yes, don't be discouraged. This is why IUI's are successful as many people do have low sperm. I know someone last month that got pregnant with an IUI and 1mil sperm. Its just a numbers game, and takes one little guy!


----------



## ashmom

Just got my progesterone levels back from Dr. It's a nice 64.6 :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Nice Ashmom. Fx
ttc that temp drop looks promising. Implantation maybe ;-) fx
ty tag for the positive vibe


----------



## TTC74

I did test again this morning. I'm now negative on both FRER and wondfo. There is still a super SUPER faint line on the surepredict 10 mIU. 

I had my progesterone test this morning. So, I should be getting those results this afternoon. Fx for a nice high number.


----------



## tag74

TTC74 said:


> I did test again this morning. I'm now negative on both FRER and wondfo. There is still a super SUPER faint line on the surepredict 10 mIU.
> 
> I had my progesterone test this morning. So, I should be getting those results this afternoon. Fx for a nice high number.

That's awesome! Now don't test until 10 dpo. If implantation happens around now...you could get a faint BFP by 10 dpo. My BFP 9dpo is anomaly! Doesn't happen often but for this pregnancy I had an ever so faint BFP at 10dpo.


----------



## TTC74

Ugh! My progesterone was only 14.5. I don't care for that.


----------



## tag74

I think that's still good no? My progesterone was 15.1 during a natural cycle and they said they like to see it above 10. Did they give you a range?


----------



## ashmom

I think above 10 is correct


----------



## TTC74

Yes. They just called me back to give me some reassurance. Apparently, some docs are comfortable with progesterone in the high single digits for natural cycles. So, she said anything above 10 in a medicated cycle is great and that we don't see any higher rates of pregnancy, miscarriage, etc. regardless of how much higher it is than that. 

Having said that, she also said that we need to schedule a new SA for DH and have a consult regarding that before they will do anything else with me if I didn't get preggers with his super low count. So, we're in the midst of scheduling that now.


----------



## TTC74

8 DPO BFN. Shocking I know. :haha:

On a positive note, my temp is on the way back up. Hopefully it will keep climbing.


----------



## tag74

Test 10 dpo. Maybe yesterday was your implantation dip. :)


----------



## mkwalsh

Any news from anyone??? I feel like I'm living vicariously through you ladies and your two week wait and I'm getting anxious for some news! 

Still no coffee over here but I feel like I'm starting to not feel as tired from quitting finally. Got my folly scan tomorrow and hoping there's at least one on my good side that we can work with. My bad side is usually the dominant one but last cycle I had two good and one smaller on the good side so here's hoping!


----------



## momofadane

Hey ladies! How is everyone doing? 
I had my first meltdown yesterday after 6 month of TTC and learning this whole time has been a wasted. I have hypothyroid and found out my medication is too strong and now I am extremely Hyper, not allowing me to conceive. On a plus side it should be a quick fix. On the other hand my poor DH is miserable off his testosterone meds and wants to get back on. Which means sperm count drops to zero = no more babies for us. I am hoping he can hold off a little longer, he really wants another one so I am hoping it won't take us long. I am currently 4DPIUI, however I know this too will be a BFN.


----------



## TTC74

My chart looks fantastic for 10 DPO but sadly, I had BFNs this morning on a FRER, wondfo, and surepredict. Hopefully, it's just still early but I'm growing more and more impatient and discouraged by the day.


----------



## momofadane

Its still very easy TTC!!! You are far from out :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Had 3 follicles at 17,13,11mm lining at 6mm. Was told to trigger at 11pm on Sunday and IUI scheduled at 1030 on Tuesday. He said 1 or 2 should make it to O maybe 3. Fx they all make it and increase my chances. Feeling a bit discouraged as my cd2 scan showed 20 follies.


----------



## tag74

mkwalsh said:


> Any news from anyone??? I feel like I'm living vicariously through you ladies and your two week wait and I'm getting anxious for some news!
> 
> Still no coffee over here but I feel like I'm starting to not feel as tired from quitting finally. Got my folly scan tomorrow and hoping there's at least one on my good side that we can work with. My bad side is usually the dominant one but last cycle I had two good and one smaller on the good side so here's hoping!

You are doing so great with the coffee thing! Can't wait to hear about your scan!



momofadane said:


> Hey ladies! How is everyone doing?
> I had my first meltdown yesterday after 6 month of TTC and learning this whole time has been a wasted. I have hypothyroid and found out my medication is too strong and now I am extremely Hyper, not allowing me to conceive. On a plus side it should be a quick fix. On the other hand my poor DH is miserable off his testosterone meds and wants to get back on. Which means sperm count drops to zero = no more babies for us. I am hoping he can hold off a little longer, he really wants another one so I am hoping it won't take us long. I am currently 4DPIUI, however I know this too will be a BFN.

Can you freeze his sperm?



TTC74 said:


> My chart looks fantastic for 10 DPO but sadly, I had BFNs this morning on a FRER, wondfo, and surepredict. Hopefully, it's just still early but I'm growing more and more impatient and discouraged by the day.

It looks absolutely amazing! 14dpo is the average BFP you are so far from out. Just to give you insight to my BFP this time around...I tested 10dpo...and nothing. 11 dpo..it was def there. I then went back to my 10dpo test and if you squinted you could see the line just barely. I'm anxious for your test tomorrow!



momwannabe81 said:


> Had 3 follicles at 17,13,11mm lining at 6mm. Was told to trigger at 11pm on Sunday and IUI scheduled at 1030 on Tuesday. He said 1 or 2 should make it to O maybe 3. Fx they all make it and increase my chances. Feeling a bit discouraged as my cd2 scan showed 20 follies.

Your 17 follie is so so promising. My was only 15.5 and I O'd naturally 5 days later and got my BFP. FX for you!!!!


----------



## momofadane

TAG- I actually just thought about that a few weeks ago. I am going to speak with my RE about it. But if/when he is over it, that may be an option :)


----------



## TTC74

11 dpo bfn.


----------



## mkwalsh

TTC74 - I'm sorry, but hang in there! Your temps still look good at you're not out yet!


----------



## tag74

Hang in there mama! You aren't out yet! A lot of the ladies that follow my journal didn't get their BFPs until 12dpo and 13dpo. Sending lots of love and a baby dust!

Temps look good!


----------



## mkwalsh

I'm not sure if I should feel grateful or dissappointed, but I had one measuring 18, another at 15, four of them at 11 and a 9. The two largest are on my good side, which is nice I guess. My RE and the other I've seen there would've canceled the cycle du me to over response, but this guy was convinced that the 15 only had a 25% chance of releasing and being good and the 11's a 10% chance. I'm trying to stay focused that it only takes the one. So I'm supposed to trigger tonight at 9pm and go in for the IUI Monday morning. Oh and my lining was a 10. So glad I have you ladies to analyze this stuff with cos hubby just rolls his eyes at me, haha.


----------



## FutureBabyG

mkwalsh said:


> I'm not sure if I should feel grateful or dissappointed, but I had one measuring 18, another at 15, four of them at 11 and a 9. The two largest are on my good side, which is nice I guess. My RE and the other I've seen there would've canceled the cycle du me to over response, but this guy was convinced that the 15 only had a 25% chance of releasing and being good and the 11's a 10% chance. I'm trying to stay focused that it only takes the one. So I'm supposed to trigger tonight at 9pm and go in for the IUI Monday morning. Oh and my lining was a 10. So glad I have you ladies to analyze this stuff with cos hubby just rolls his eyes at me, haha.

I had 10 follicules when I triggered all on my good side. My doctor said there is no research to cancel the cycle but did want me to know my body could not carry that many babies and I may have to selectively reduce. I understood the risks and continued bc of my own thoughts and opinions.. I do understand that all might not agree but we did what was best for us. My doctor did tell me limit my activity because my ovary could twist or I could get ohss I think it was, so take it easy. 

Ps we were blessed and one sperm caught one egg!


----------



## mkwalsh

Future - I know we'd have done the same if we were in your shoes. A chance is a chance and waiting even longer just stinks. My clinic is very obsessive about 3 being the max they'll go ahead with, so I guess that is how confident this guy is that I will not be releasing those others. Makes me sad because I would love the boost in chance but I did have a good sized one that they were confident in so I'll focus on that


----------



## TTC74

12 DPO BFN for Father's Day. :(


----------



## TTC74

I've never had a triphasic chart (and a stunning one at that!) these BFNs are killing me. I can't wait for Tuesday's beta test.


----------



## tag74

I'm thinking maybe implantation happened yesterday...and maybe you'll be pleasantly surprised tomorrow. My friend just got her BFP today 2 days after an implantation dip on 11dpo.


----------



## tag74

TTC74, anything mama!?


----------



## mkwalsh

Any more news??

I had my IUI earlier today and we had a count of 33 million, but since we're using a donor, it should be good! I had some mild cramping before and now after so I'm hoping that means our timing was right and the sperm are meeting an egg or two sometime today.


----------



## momofadane

thats great mkwalsh! FX crossed for you!


----------



## TTC74

13 DPO BFN. Now I'm just waiting for tomorrow's beta (as if there are any questions as to the results!)


----------



## mkwalsh

I'm sorry TTC74. How many IUI cycles have you done now? Is there a limit for you? I'll pray you still have a miraculous BFP yet, but if it doesn't happen there's always the next cycle. Hang in there! We all know how you're feeling and have been there.


----------



## TTC74

I've only done one cycle, but DHs count was low. So, they are putting me on hold to deal with that issue. If they can't adequately address it, then they will tell me IVF (which we can't afford or finance) is our only option.


----------



## mkwalsh

We had the same news but there were a few options for DH to help increase his count and motility that the RE could prescribe, he just didn't like taking them. One was clomid at a small dosage that helps with count for guys (weird right??) but I'd heard it helps with many men with that sort of issue. In the end we also couldn't finance IVF and ended up using a donor to get our LO. Your journey isn't done yet.


----------



## TTC74

Anyone get unusual PMS symptoms in medicated cycles. My boobs are killing me. I know other women get this PMS symptom but I never do. I know that pregnancy at this point is extremely unlikely. Any thoughts?


----------



## momofadane

Yeah my DH is on clomid and HCP to increase sperm count. It helps unbelievably for him. The increase in estrogen makes their body need to counteract with more Testosterone, and as a result increases sperm count. It worked when conceived our daughter, and again his number got up using it this time around. 

I do get PMS symptoms, sore BBs right around 7DPO


----------



## momwannabe81

I get sore bbs too around 10 dpo


----------



## TTC74

Beta today but I already have AF cramps and a temp plummet.


----------



## TTC74

I would think it was comical if I weren't so irritated. I drove 20 mins to RE's office for a beta test only to be told "we only do them after a positive hpt or when AF is a week late." HELLO?! You couldn't have told me that when you scheduled the appt so that I could've just called in?! It's not like I'm already irritated from the procedure not working and irritable due to PMS!


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm sorry :( 
I'm omw to do our IUI


----------



## Sunny27

TTC74, my chart was very similar to yours the cycle before we got our bfp. I had the implantation dip and the triphasic chart. Maybe this is you body gearing up for your bfp. 

Momwannabe81 sending loads of :dust: your way.


----------



## tag74

TTC74, I am really really sorry. Sorry I'm just logging in- I had an engagement last night.

I remember with this recent BFP hating my chart because it was so good. It's almost like just when you're about to give up...it happens. 

I'm praying for you all with everything I have...the journey to a BFP is so frustrating and I don't take it for granted.


----------



## momwannabe81

16.8 million was the count now the Tww starts :happydance:


----------



## momofadane

TTC- thats a bit ridiculous the failed to tell you that!
Momwannabe - So exited for you FX!!!!!
AFM- BFN today, I am only 8dpiui, at least I know the trigger is out.


----------



## tag74

YAY!!! That's awesome!


----------



## mkwalsh

Momwannabe81 - yay! Sounds like we're cycle buddies this time around. Let's hope we become bump buddies in two weeks too! Are you doing any early testing? I'm already urging to POAS and I'm just 1dpo!


----------



## momwannabe81

mkwalsh said:


> Momwannabe81 - yay! Sounds like we're cycle buddies this time around. Let's hope we become bump buddies in two weeks too! Are you doing any early testing? I'm already urging to POAS and I'm just 1dpo!

Hopefully we do. I'm pretty sure I'll poas soon. I wanna test the trigger out so I don't second guess myself. They said they were looking for at least 5mil sperm count so they said it was very good. It was cool seeing the iui being done and actually seeing the sperm injected. But they didn't do bw to check my progesterone so idk if I Oed yet or if it's happening today. Soon after I started getting mild sharp pains on my left side where I think was the bigger follicle and the second biggest so fx


----------



## mkwalsh

You get to see the IUI being done?? That is so cool! I can't see anything beyond the sheet and my knees :-( I got a lot of sharp pains from both sides and so far as I know they were really only counting on the one on my right side. I guess we'll just see how it plays out. I think I'll start testing out the trigger at 5dpo.


----------



## momwannabe81

They have a tv on the wall connected to the u/s machine and she was showing me my uterus and catheter and when the sperm went in. I'm probably going to start testing around that time too. They said July 8th is when I should expect af if it doesn't work.


----------



## mkwalsh

I really wish my clinic would do an ultrasound before or during the IUI but they don't. It would certainly put my mind at ease as to the location of the follies and how many may have released. Right now for all I know there was a great ripening and all seven were a go lol. 

Keep us all updated on those tests though!


----------



## tag74

I think you need to ask. They were going to do Clomid and IUI with me, without and ultrasound. I did some research and asked for the Ultrasound on day 10. I didn't want to do IUI if there were multiple follies. I had one mature one...I did miss the IUI but it put my mind at ease.


----------



## momwannabe81

I asked them if they could check if i had O or not and they said they would have to do an internal scan using lube and that they didnt want to do that and kill the spermy plus they explained that u create something like a cyst when u O so they wouldnt know if it was a follicle or the cyst, but i had pains later this evening so I know i Oed today. I would ask them to do scans, they told me my insurance would pay for those so might as well try but hopefully we get out bfp this month


----------



## FutureBabyG

Congrats on the IUI's and sperm count ladies. Can't wait to see some double lines. I know it sucks seeing the trigger fade and then the bfn.. but just remember the line may come back! And you be excited to see it come back. I know I had a breakdown my last cycle when I saw the negative.


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm hoping that it does come back...buy I have a question for u ladies. Somehow someone at work knows about the IUI and she's already asked me twice in 3 days how I was feeling about it ect... I've only told close friends that I know won't ask every 2 seconds but I feel she will ask me over and over and idk how to tell her to not ask about it nicely. She not my favorite person so I wanna tell her without sounding like a bitch. I'm already going to go nutso in the Tww and I don't need someone obsessing over it for me. The trigger is still in me so I know I could snap as she already is one of those I want to say what I really think of her but I'm better then that but now this?


----------



## TTC74

No AF yet. My temp is up a bit. Still have negative digi, though and AF is due today. So, I'm sure I'm out. I wish AF would just show and put me out of the misery of the wait.


----------



## tag74

I'm sorry! Don't forget Digi's aren't very sensitive. Sending love...and hoping you're not out. :friends:


----------



## momwannabe81

Fx and still hoping for u.


----------



## mkwalsh

Momwannabe81 - I would just be mostly honest with the coworker. Maybe tell her the nerves and anxiety of the tww is hard enough without the reminders. Maybe tell her you're trying to stay distracted and not think on it for the next couple weeks but you'll let her know if any of that changes (and likely not say anything, but she doesn't need to know). Good luck! Are you doing anything special for this tww?


----------



## TTC74

It's official! :witch: got me.


----------



## momwannabe81

Hugs I'm sorry :-(


----------



## tag74

I'm so sorry!


----------



## mkwalsh

So sorry TTC74, hang in there!


----------



## momofadane

Im sorry TTC :(

I tested today, 10dpiui, of course a BFN. I don't think its possible for me at this point to get pregnant due to my newly discovered thyroid levels, however I test and pretend it is:)


----------



## tag74

Hang in there momofadane...it's still early! Praying for you! FX


----------



## mkwalsh

Momofadane - The good news is now you know about the thyroid issues and it's an easier fix than most things. I think that's gonna make all the difference moving forward!

Afm- I know it's way too soon and to be honest I never felt any more hungry during pregnancy, but I am always just famished yesterday and today. I haven't changed anything but all of a sudden it takes one and a half to two times as much to fill me or I get much hungrier between meals. This will be the cycle that I gain a few pounds with regardless lol.


----------



## momofadane

thanks mawkish! Yes, I am hoping thats all that it is. Once we got by DH sperm up last time we were TTC we got pregnant right away. My thyroid was in range at that point. Hopefully that does the trick!

HAHA and hopefully those hunger pains are a good thing!!! ;)


----------



## mkwalsh

I was just thinking last night, but has there been any thoughts on creating a general IUI thread to include others who are going through the IUI process but not doing femera. I know there are at least a couple ladies doing other medications with their IUIs but ladies who have not followed this thread for a while, might not know better and just pass this thread up. Thoughts?

Otherwise, how is everyone doing? 

I am convinced the trigger is out of my system just by how I'm feeling. Last cycle I was bloated from 1dpo all the way to 16dpo and feeling miserable for it. This time, I feel perfectly fine. I did have a cup of coffee this morning though. I couldn't help it. Last night our neighbors decided to have a rave party and I got almost no sleep. I get to POAS tomorrow to test and see if the trigger is still in my system. With our IUI attempts in 2013 I never got a positive on a test even at 2 or 3dpo. Oh! And I found a pregnancy test from 2013 with an expiration date for 06/15 and I'm half taking that as a sign that it is the last test I'll have to take before we get our BFP since it's sibling gave us our BFP the last time. I can hope, right?? :shrug:


----------



## momwannabe81

Nothing wrong with hoping and reading into signs, i think most of the times it's whats gets us going thru this ordeal, i had a dream last night that i was on my 3rd or 4th IUI bc they all failed but i didn't wake up with a bad feeling so i'm just shrugging it off as it's just my fear tricking me, I'm still being hopefull but not getting excited. I'm only 3dpo but feels like it's been a week. Hopefully time goes by quicker. I do work until next friday so hopefully it will help time goe by. I'm thinking about start testing the trigger out on Sunday 5dpo/dpiui. I've been gassy and dry stuffy nose with a headache but other then that nothing much. Hows everyone else doing


----------



## tag74

I don't mean to write and run...but I had my early scan today and all they saw was an empty sac. I have to go back in a week. It's either an early pregnancy or a soon to be miscarriage. Not feeling great about this. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## TTC74

Oh Tag. You must be so stressed. :hugs:


----------



## mkwalsh

So sorry Tag &#128554; I will be praying that it's just too soon and the next scan will go perfectly. You're in our thoughts!


----------



## momwannabe81

sorry tag hoping for u that its just early


----------



## tag74

Thanks everyone, things are still sinking in. It's honestly a flip of the coin but I'm not having a good feeling about this...

I did get blood work. In one week it went from 1400 to 4100. Doesn't seem to be a good rise. 

They wanted to do a scan on Monday but I asked it be pushed out until next Thursday as I think that scan will be very telling and will paint a clear picture. Hoping it's a stubborn little bean...but not feeling optimistic. Thanks for your thoughts.

How are you all doing? When is testing going to begin?


----------



## momwannabe81

Ur very strong. And the count is still ok try not to Google anything as that tends to add to the stress. I'm still keeping my fx for u


----------



## mkwalsh

Tag - waiting till the Thursday sounds like a good idea. Keep us posted and stay strong!

I forgot to POAS with fmu this morning but did it with a five hour hold and it was negative. So at 5dpo the trigger is out of my system. Much faster than the last cycle. I've been feeling like I have the worlds worst hangover today even though I didn't do anything to deserve it. I'm surviving on toast and Tylenol for now and wish the nausea would just pass already. And yes, I know it's way too soon to be anything pregnancy related. It would help me feel better if I could say it was though lol.


----------



## momwannabe81

Well I got to see 2 lines for the first time to bad it's just the trigger. It was faint but visible sl should be out tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## mkwalsh

So I wanted to pick your brains on something. I totally forgot how late in June we are so now I'm wondering if I can even use the test I have that expires this month. Should I just PO that stick on the very last day of June, which would be my 9dpo or can I atall a day or two? I was hoping to not test until 12dpo but is hate to see this test go to waste, you know? Those things aren't cheap! Thoughts?


----------



## momwannabe81

I think it should be still good but if u have symptoms y not test on 9dpo and you can always buy more to confirm.


----------



## FutureBabyG

I believe they are good past there expiration date


----------



## mkwalsh

Thanks ladies! I may see if I can push it till 10dpo. I'm not ready to see another bfn &#128534; we've only got one more try after this before we have to be done for financial reasons. I feel like a broken soundtrack &#128549; I suppose I'd better just relax and let what happens, happen.


----------



## momwannabe81

Sometimes it's all we can do. At the end stressing won't increase our chances of getting a bfp. All we can do is hope and pray. Fx ladies


----------



## mkwalsh

Very true! I'm fighting to stay awake today but j think that's more to do with my DD who did not want to sleep through the night last night. I'm even having a small cup of coffee. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## momwannabe81

Having vivid dreams. Tired and had to get more coffee (halfcaf). I'm peeing like crazy and already went 4 times since waking up. No other symptoms really. My ic showed a really faint line so the trigger is still in me. Hopefully it gets stark white tomorrow and get darker then next day lol. I have gotten irritated last night and this morning but I think it's cause dh was just being clueless. He's been playing his ps3 everyday and I'm coming home at 830 with no food ready. We used to alternate and I would cook the days I got home earlier but he's been lazy


----------



## mkwalsh

Momwannabe81 - Hopefully that trigger is out of your system by tomorrow then so the real testing can begin! Are you testing every day once the trigger is out of your system? Or just waiting for a certain point or AF (or lack there of)? I hear ya on the DH front... Mine has had a renewed interest in his game system, leaving me to care for our toddler as well as making all the meals and cleaning. If it continues much longer, he's getting a swift kick in the bum :D 

The "symptom(s)" I'm clinging too currently are the fatigue and some mostly on but sometimes off again cramping that started yesterday. It seems pretty early for both, so I'm trying not to read into them too much.


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm probably going to test everyday. I'm a poas addict lol. I'm trying not to read into the symptoms as much either. It's just to early and I just blame the trigger.


----------



## tag74

I'm stalking you ladies still...I have everything crossed for you! :friends:


----------



## mkwalsh

Thanks Tag!

Momwannabe - did you get that negative this morning?

I caved and POAS this morning (8dpo) and it was definitely BFN. At least now I know 100% for certain the trigger is out of my system I guess :) I wasn't actually expecting a BFP, but I do have about 20 wondfos left and only one cycle after this one :D Might as well burn through them while I can!


----------



## adidrea

Hello everyone! Sorry I've been so MIA, we just returned from a family vacation yesterday. We had to do a natural cycle as my RE does not do anything unmonitored, but hopefully we were able to still hit the right days so I'm a little hopeful. I didn't track temp or do the ovulation predictors or anything so I have no idea when I ovulated...hahaha. Maybe that's better though, it's good to not obsess about things sometimes (which is what I usually do!), but I also have no idea when to test....hmmm. Probably just going to start testing every day in a week or so :haha: It's good to be back!

mkwalsh - wow no coffee, well done! That must take soooo much willpower! I have been thinking of switching to tea, but it's just not as satisfying so I can never stick with it....aiii. Great job on being able to give that up! 

momofadane - I'm sorry to hear about your thyroid issues. At least now that you know you can do something about it, but I can imagine how you feel after going through those IUIs. I'm so sorry :hugs: FX for this cycle, it looks very promising!! 6 follicles is AMAZING! 

TTC74 - Awww I'm sorry about your BFN :hugs: 

tag74 - Did you get a BFP???? Are those your beta numbers going up??? They appear to be increasing so that's amazing, congrats!!! Try to stay optimistic :) I think you are well within the normal ranges! Thinking about you!

momwannabe81- FX to you!! I hope this is your month!


----------



## tag74

:hi: My betas are going up but they didn't double every 48 hours. They did an early scan (still not sure why) at what I think was 6 weeks, 1 day and saw an empty sac. I'm crushed and really hoping my scan on Thursday shows something. 

Welcome back! :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Tag at 6 weeks it's still early and a lot of times can't see anything. 
Mk I did see a very very very faint line so it's still inside of me. 
Adidrea this might be the month of ur bfp. I've seen it so many times where a vacation with no tracking resulted in a bfp fx for u. 
AfM I had to weed eat my yard last night and I think it got to me cause I got so dizzy last night that I just crawled (literally ) into bed and slept 10 hours. Now my lower back is sore. The ic still showed the trigger in me but it was almost impossible to see. Trying not to read into last night even to much and blaming the weedeating.


----------



## momwannabe81

Ok soooo I just had a random event of my nose bleeding. I thought my nose was just runny but then realized it was bleeding. Not much but weird for me....


----------



## momwannabe81

Trigger is out


----------



## tag74

Great news!


----------



## TTC74

Does anyone know how late you can develop symptoms of OHSS? I took follistim last cycle but am going natural this cycle (which I am about a week into). My ovarian area has been hurting for about a week and I just developed diarrhea yesterday. I'm waiting for a call back from the RE. I'm just thinking that 2.5-3 weeks after I stopped taking the follistim would be super late for OHSS onset wouldn't it?


----------



## tag74

What is OHSS TTC74?


----------



## momwannabe81

I think its when the ovaries are over stimulated. I wouldn't know about the timing tho, hopefully it's nothing and just ur follicles forming and just being a little more painful then usual
afm i've been sneezing more then usual and i'm having a runny nose today


----------



## TTC74

tag74 said:


> What is OHSS TTC74?

Ovarian overhyperstimulation syndrome. Hopefully, it's nothing or just a cyst, though. It's just that I have a big conference this holiday weekend and I don't want to be out of the area if I'm getting sick!


----------



## TTC74

RE's RN just called. She says it must just be a bug. OHSS onset wouldn't be this late. Thank goodness! I'm going out of town for the weekend and didn't want to be in another state falling ill!


----------



## momwannabe81

Glad that wasn't it. Fx ur just producing some good follies


----------



## tag74

Oh good, that's great news!


----------



## mkwalsh

Welcome back adidrea!

Yay for the trigger being gone, momwannabe! Feeling any good signs?

I'm still getting random cramps, a little more tired than usual, and I've got an ongoing headache. It's so hard not to try and compare this cycle to my pregnancy one, but I didn't feel any different until 12dpo then. I'm only 9dpo so in theory I shouldn't be feeling any different. I managed to not POAS this morning which is a huge accomplishment for me! Maybe tomorrow... maybe. But definitely Saturday. 

Still praying your scan goes well tomorrow, Tag. Hang in there! I'm not sure how you're keeping your sanity.


----------



## tag74

Hey guys, I just posted this in the 1st Tri boards...what do you all think?

Hi there. I had a scan last Friday, I was either 6 weeks or 6 weeks 5 days. All they saw was an empty sac. I get a rescan tomorrow. I did have blood work after the scan (they were 4200) and had follow up blood work today (4.5 days later). My hCG rose to 5700. So clearly not doubling in 72+ hours. I have all the signs of pregnancy similar to my other two. 

Anyone else have slow rising HCG and go on to have a normal pregnancy?

I'm so confused because I'm not bleeding and it's still so early and my HCG is increasing.

If they took my HCG from the first day to now, they have doubled every 72 hours, but the last 2 weeks it didn't follow that pattern and took its time.

I'd love everyone's thoughts.


----------



## tag74

mkwalsh said:


> Welcome back adidrea!
> 
> Yay for the trigger being gone, momwannabe! Feeling any good signs?
> 
> I'm still getting random cramps, a little more tired than usual, and I've got an ongoing headache. It's so hard not to try and compare this cycle to my pregnancy one, but I didn't feel any different until 12dpo then. I'm only 9dpo so in theory I shouldn't be feeling any different. I managed to not POAS this morning which is a huge accomplishment for me! Maybe tomorrow... maybe. But definitely Saturday.
> 
> Still praying your scan goes well tomorrow, Tag. Hang in there! I'm not sure how you're keeping your sanity.

Can't wait for your test!


----------



## momwannabe81

mkwalsh said:


> Welcome back adidrea!
> 
> Yay for the trigger being gone, momwannabe! Feeling any good signs?
> 
> I'm still getting random cramps, a little more tired than usual, and I've got an ongoing headache. It's so hard not to try and compare this cycle to my pregnancy one, but I didn't feel any different until 12dpo then. I'm only 9dpo so in theory I shouldn't be feeling any different. I managed to not POAS this morning which is a huge accomplishment for me! Maybe tomorrow... maybe. But definitely Saturday.
> 
> Still praying your scan goes well tomorrow, Tag. Hang in there! I'm not sure how you're keeping your sanity.

Nosebleed yesterday and today just short tempered. I'm a groomer and I just couldn't deal with these last few dogs but i had to keep my cool..ugh...........


----------



## adidrea

tag74 said:


> Hey guys, I just posted this in the 1st Tri boards...what do you all think?
> 
> Hi there. I had a scan last Friday, I was either 6 weeks or 6 weeks 5 days. All they saw was an empty sac. I get a rescan tomorrow. I did have blood work after the scan (they were 4200) and had follow up blood work today (4.5 days later). My hCG rose to 5700. So clearly not doubling in 72+ hours. I have all the signs of pregnancy similar to my other two.
> 
> Anyone else have slow rising HCG and go on to have a normal pregnancy?
> 
> I'm so confused because I'm not bleeding and it's still so early and my HCG is increasing.
> 
> If they took my HCG from the first day to now, they have doubled every 72 hours, but the last 2 weeks it didn't follow that pattern and took its time.
> 
> I'd love everyone's thoughts.


Hi tag, I'm sorry that you are going through this and worrying. I can't really relate or give any advice as I have never been pregnant, but I'm crossing my fingers for you that everything turns out okay!! :hugs: Let us know how the scan goes today!


----------



## momwannabe81

fx on ur scan tag, hope everything goes well.
afm just bummed, another bfn this morning, i know its early but still was hoping i would get a bfp, i even thought i saw a very very very faint line but it just wasn't there, i was using the trigger tests to give me an idea of where the line was and i think that's what was giving me the illusion it was there


----------



## mkwalsh

Tag - that post looks good. I thought I remember seeing something about how hcg levels take longer to double after the first weeks after conception, so I'm hoping they just checked on your LO a little too soon. I'm thinking and praying for you though. Please let us know how it goes today. 

momwannabe - According to FF, only 17% or so of people get their BFPs on 9dpo, so hang in there! You're definitely not out of this game!

I looked back at BFP cycle from last year on FF and saw that I didn't start showing any symptoms until about 10dpo. So of course, I feel fine today. I'm not sure if everyone else's brain works this way, but mine is convinced I'm out based solely on not feeling pregnant, even though I know it's perfectly fine not to feel any different and still be pregnant. I never had any BB changes or tingling before. I remember starting to panic after giving birth because I'd seriously had no changes and I wondered if I was defective, ha, a silly worry. I feel so convinced I'm out though that I'm dying for a cup of coffee just for the taste and jolt of energy it could bring me.


----------



## momwannabe81

I've been doing half caf but still not the same I just try and keep it to the minimum that's probably y I've been so tired.


----------



## tag74

So I'm back.

Empty sac. It did grow 1mm a day since my last appt measuring 5 weeks, 5 days now.

The doctor was amazing but pretty adamant that it isn't viable. He freaked me out asking me to have a DnC tomorrow as they treat every pregnancy as ectopic and he wouldn't be able to confirm 100% without me getting the DnC. Huh?

I asked to wait until Monday, rescan and take blood work again. I know its hopeless, but I don't want a DnC tomorrow. This is just awful. And would they see anything if I was 5 weeks 5 days?

I'm in a bit of denial but that's where I'm at. We have until 5 pm to make a decision to go in and do the procedure tomorrow or wait until Monday. He strongly recommended I come in tomorrow. 

It looks like I'll be joining you in TTC soon enough.


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm so sorry but I would also wait until Monday. There is always the small hope of them being wrong. With my sister they gave her a few weeks to see if she mc on her own. I hope they are wrong. Praying for u


----------



## mkwalsh

I'm so sorry Tag. I don't blame you for your hesitations on the D&C. I don't think I could go through it either - especially so quickly. It's a big decision and something that deserves a lot of thought. You don't want to look back with any reservations or regrets, even if it's very possible that it will end up happening anyway. Everything I've read says that 6-7 weeks is the range in which you would see a heartbeat via ultrasound. I know the clinic I see will only do the initial scans between 7-8 weeks for that reason, just to be sure it's not too soon. I really am sorry. I hope you're able to take the time you need to think and come to peace with whatever decision you make. :hugs:


----------



## mkwalsh

11dpo and BFN... This one is a harder blow than I thought :-( I'll be trying FRERs starting tomorrow so I guess I'll know for sure after those for sure.


----------



## momwannabe81

Bfn for me too but come to find out my ic are 25 not 10 ugh.....guess I'm getting frers tomorrow


----------



## tag74

Sorry guys...crossing my fingers for your BFPs!


----------



## mkwalsh

It's crazy what we'll put our brains through to hold out hope. I've had an on and off bloody nose all day and the only time I get bloody noses is in the winter and when I'm pregnant. Well it's July... Ugh. DH and I also had a talk about making this our last IUI cycle and then maybe saving up to do IVF next year. Our RE is pretty adamant that's the only way we'll conceive thanks to my left tube. We just hoped since they were wrong once that they'd be wrong once more. So this is it for us for a while! Kinda scary but I'm also a little relieved. The pressure and stress was really starting to get to me in my daily life.


----------



## momwannabe81

Well hopefully this will be the month u get ur bfp, and who knows if it doesnt u might just get it naturally while saving for the IVF, dh was saying that if it works then when we get our tax $$ we can try again for #2 lol. I'm really hoping it works, I've actually been poasing 2 times a day, I got 25 ic so might as well :haha: I've ate alot today and had blood in my nose again, I've actually had af symptoms (back ache legs aching and twitches and bb stinging today) but usually i only feel them 2 days b4 af is due so hopefully it's a good sign. I've also used my walmart saving catcher to good use and got a 3 pack of First response. Will try them tomorrow morning, being the 4th i'm hoping it brings us good luck and we are also going to visit family tomorrow and would be nice to announce them our BFP. I've decided to tell dh by taking a selfie with him and then adding the caption "baby due march 2016" and show him :thumbup: I've also been having strange dreams but with no babies in it


----------



## mkwalsh

I sometimes wish we could try naturally at all, but DH has too few swimmers. Like literally a dozen on a good day, it's why we have had to use a donor to conceive in the past. The time off will allow me to get into better physical shape and health before an IVF though. I've just been doing moderate physical activities on top of eating mostly healthy. Now I can go crazy on it. If this cycle doesn't work of course. I still am really hoping it does! I was hoping that I would send DD in with a shirt saying "big sister" on it to wake DH up on the morning of the BFP and then ask him how he likes the shirt if he doesn't see it right away. It's reminiscent of our first BFP where I woke him up shouting and crying in happiness all while waving the stick at him. Regardless to how my journey plays out, I hope you ladies won't mind me stalking you and commenting. I can't wait to see everyone else's announcements!


----------



## momwannabe81

i think we did it, actually i know we did it. I don't think u can see it in the pic but there are 2 vvvv faint lines on both frers (took one apart) the whole surprising dh went down the toilet when i yelled to ask him if he saw it, which he did but reaction wasn't as i thought :shrug: but it still hasn't sinked in, i keep looking at them thinking i'm tripping:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







20150704_071503.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 17









20150704_071556.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mkwalsh

Congrats! That's awesome!! So glad it worked for you guys so quickly. Enjoy every moment and keep us posted on how it all goes! Stick bean, stick!


----------



## momwannabe81

ty it's still sinking in and even after others saying they see the line i can't believe it. I'm still hoping that it works for u too


----------



## FutureBabyG

momwannabe81 said:


> i think we did it, actually i know we did it. I don't think u can see it in the pic but there are 2 vvvv faint lines on both frers (took one apart) the whole surprising dh went down the toilet when i yelled to ask him if he saw it, which he did but reaction wasn't as i thought :shrug: but it still hasn't sinked in, i keep looking at them thinking i'm tripping:dohh:

I see it! Congrats!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Did you do you selfish with the message?


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

I know its been a while since I posted but thought id pop in see how you all doing and update you.

I think I mentioned that May cycle was :bfn:... :(

But I'm on June Cycle now and on CD 14 so I'm around ovulation time! This is my third cycle with follicle tracking and trigger shots and if we don't get our :bfp: this time then we have to take one month break before seeing the Gynae Consultant in August :(

So I went for my scan CD 12 this time and my lining was 7mm (they like it to be 7mm or more) And had three follicles maturing!! One on my left ovary 20mm and two on my right which were 15 and 16mm. So had my HCG shot early on CD 12 instead of CD 13 which is when I normally had it. So I'm thinking ovulation might of been a day earlier then usual :shrug: 

Anyway I think my ;sex: timing is still good. We have done so far.. CD 6,8,9,10,12,13 and twice today morning and afternoon on CD 14.


----------



## Sunny27

Congrats momwannabe81!


----------



## tag74

momwannabe81 said:


> i think we did it, actually i know we did it. I don't think u can see it in the pic but there are 2 vvvv faint lines on both frers (took one apart) the whole surprising dh went down the toilet when i yelled to ask him if he saw it, which he did but reaction wasn't as i thought :shrug: but it still hasn't sinked in, i keep looking at them thinking i'm tripping:dohh:

Congratulations!!! So happy for you!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Momwannabe- where's those lines? Your killing me! Tomorrow?

Hi Sarah, welcome back.

Tag any updates?


----------



## tag74

I am still in limbo. I had a rescan today. My HCG went up from 5600 to 7900 in 4 days. My sac grew 3 mm in 4 days. My D&C is booked for Thursday but I did book a second opinion for Wednesday with a completely different practice and hospital. There was a white cloudiness within my sac today which wasn't there 4 days ago. I just need to confirm it isn't "debris" like they are indicating. I just need that peach of mind. I hate being in limbo but by Friday I should be in a better place. Thanks for asking.


----------



## momwannabe81

tag my fingers are crossed that its still a bfp 
afm af showed her face today, i'm devastated :cry:


----------



## tag74

I'm so very sorry! Please hang in there. I know the disappointment is super great.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Tag- I am glad you are strong and are getting a second opinion. I hope this bean is just stubborn and will be a miracle baby. It's nice your doctor is giving you your time to make decision and go at your pace so that you know later everything was well thought out and not rushed.

Momwannabe- I am so sorry to hear about af.


----------



## momwannabe81

ty everyone, I'm going at it again this month starting clomid tomorrow with scan the 17th


----------



## momofadane

momwannabe - wow so happy for you!!!!! FX for a happy and healthy pregnancy. 
Tag - I am so sorry with what you are going through, you will definitely be in my thoughts :(

AFM- I had to take a little mental break from all of this pregnancy stuff. We are holding off on IUIs for a while, at least until I get my thyroid back in check. It has just been such an emotional (and expensive) rollercoaster. I needed a little break. Today I am on CD8. However, until my thyroid is figured out I am not able to conceive. Still trying naturally though, keeping a little hope.


----------



## adidrea

Tag- I'm sorry to hear about your scan :nope: I can't even imagine what you're going through, but I hope that it all works out in the end!! You did what I probably would have done as well. Sending you lots of prayers for future scans!! :hugs:

Momwannabe - Sorry to hear that AF came...that must be so devastating after you thought you saw lines. Keep trying!! 

Momofadane - I hope you're able to get your thyroid in check soon and pregnant super fast after that!! Now you know what the problem was, so when it's all taken care of you will get your BFP for sure! :hugs:


I'm basically still waiting for AF to come. I'm doing very well about not testing...since we took a month off from the treatments and IUI and everything it seems like it's easier to not test spontaneously (I guess I don't have very high hopes that it's positive :shrug:). No symptoms or anything so I'm 99.9% sure she's coming any day now! :witch:

Our round of Femara only resulted in one good sized follicle. We're thinking about moving on to injectables next, has anyone done these? What was your experience like? I'm a little lost about what to try next...


----------



## FutureBabyG

Adidrea- I did injectables back in March and here I am 4 months prego. I was on bravelle and menopur with novarel for a trigger. I had great results with count quality and lining. I had a early miscarriage from a natural cycle and an ectopic from femara. I don't remember your history. We used ivfgreenlight which is a fertility medication discount program. It's really easy to do and we got over $400 back. I think it was well worth the extra money and not jumping to ivf.


----------



## momofadane

Oh momwannabe, I missed the later post. Im so sorry!!! FX this next cycle will be the one for you.

Futurebaby - WOW your 4 months already??? It seemed like yesterday when you got your BFP!! Are you finding out the sex?

Adridea - Thank you for your kind words. Im hoping thats the one and only thing preventing us and we should be able to get pregnant after.


----------



## tag74

Hi my friends.

So today confirmed I need the procedure tomorrow. But the tech was thorough, sympathetic and totally reassuring. 

I go in at 8:30 tomorrow morning and will probably not be on for a couple days. Just wanted to thank you all for being such amazing friends and supporters. When I'm back on the horse I'll catch up with each of you.

Xoxo


----------



## momofadane

oh Tag, my heart hurts for you. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## mkwalsh

Tag, I'm sorry Hun. Take your time and snuggle your LO well. You know where to find us. 

Momwannabe- I'm sorry to hear about the witch catching you. Does your RE have any tweaks to your protocol if you're trying again?

Afm- 17dpo and no sign of AF. I got a BFN on 14dpo so I know I'm out. I hate the limbo though.


----------



## momwannabe81

tag I'm so sorry, praying for u.
Mk ur not out until the witch shows
afm My re isnt doing anything different, i will ask for progesterone again and see what he says but beside e taking baby aspirin i've also added b6 and raw honey. I'm hoping it helps


----------



## mkwalsh

Yeah, I'm officially out. AF showed today so I'm gonna take a step back from the boards and anything TTC for a while. I wish you ladies the best of luck and I'll be checking back in hopes of seeing everyone else get their BFPs!


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies 

I've not posted in a while but I was wondering if you could help me please? 

I had hcg injection on CD 12 (2nd July) I'm now CD23 and around 9-10dpo. I brought these pregnancy tests from my local pharmacy and took it today with afternoon urine. It looks positive to me... My injection was 11-12 days ago now well 12 days including injection day. What do you think of the result? I could see it with the Orange cover on but took it off for a better photo :shrug:

These measure at 5mui or greater.
 



Attached Files:







11241617_863805957000378_741164123570089165_n.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 3









11235335_863805970333710_1359133488033436393_n.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 6









11042941_863805987000375_8734860319441018807_n.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TTC74

DH has his post IUI reanalysis (SA) today. Since the IUI count was so low and we know he has had low T for a while, we are not optimistic about the results. We have our consult next Monday. Hopefully, his condition is treatable at a reasonable cost. If not, DH shocked me this morning by telling me he wasn't opposed to donor sperm. So, that may be the way we go. Also, we've been looking into IVF abroad. So, everything is dependent on the outcome of the reanalysis, and the expense of all the options (cost is a big factor for us). Obviously, if we're looking at $6-$8K anyway you cut it, then we may look straight to IVF abroad. If treatment of his sperm issue is cheap, we will go that route. If that's not an option, then donor sperm will be examined if it is substantially less expensive than IVF abroad. SO many things to consider!


----------



## momwannabe81

Saralou i see a line and hoping its ur bfp, i would test again tomorrow, by now ur trigger should be gone. 
TTc if ur here in the states IUI with donor is alot cheaper then IVF, thats y we chose that option. IVF alone it $18k alone and then an additional 4k for the Sperm retrieval surgery from my husband so donor is out best option. Right now it cost us $945 for the sperm and IUI is $227. Our credit suck so we can't get finance for IVF anyways. I hope u find a way, i would imagine adding supplements for dh it might help, i've also heard of men taking clomid so that might also help.


----------



## TTC74

I can relate momwannabe. I can't afford or finance IVF either.


----------



## momwannabe81

Hey ladies, how r u doing? I'm getting ready to trigger tonight and doing IUI #2 monday, was wondering if u could help with a question. I have 5 follicles over 10mm and wanted to know what the sizes were. They are 20by19, 13.5by18 on the right and 16by18, 13.5by17.5 and 15.5by13.5 on the left. Would i go just by the first # or the biggest #? The RE was a little worried about multiples but i told him idc so they are going for it anyways since probably not all will be released. I made a video but it won't let me load it on here.


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

Just wanted to tell you ladies I got to see my midwife and have been confirmed as pregnant! (thanks to femara) and im due 28th March, she also arranged for me to go up early pregnancy unit the same day to get my HCG beta's done! 

3weeks and 5days was 85 and 4 weeks exactly was 207 do these sound good numbers? They want to scan me next Monday I will be 5weeks and 1 day.


----------



## momwannabe81

super congrats to u. #s look good. i'm oing today so still have a few weeks to wait and see if iui worked


----------



## tag74

Congratulations Sarah!!


----------



## rebecca822

Hi ladies! Can I join? We are doing our first IUI next month. This month we are just monitoring. I am having a surgical hysteroscopy tomorrow as the dr saw some scar tissue during my HSG yesterday.


----------



## tag74

Rebecca, welcome! :) And good luck!


----------



## momwannabe81

Welcome and good luck. I had a bfp with my first iui but it ended in a chemical but be hopeful that it does work.


----------



## rebecca822

Thanks everyone. I'm trying to be cautiously optimistic. We're also using femara and trigger shot. 
Super nervous about tomorrow's procedure but I know it's not a big deal, I just like to get anxious :)


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm sure it will go fine and it might also increase ur chances


----------



## rebecca822

momwannabe81 said:


> I'm sure it will go fine and it might also increase ur chances

Hysteroscopy went well. Had a polyp and scar tissue removed.

Still really tired but happy to be over with it


----------



## tag74

Terrific, really hoping for you!


----------



## momwannabe81

Awesome, now get some rest, when are u doing the IUI, i'm 3dpiui


----------



## rebecca822

momwannabe81 said:


> Awesome, now get some rest, when are u doing the IUI, i'm 3dpiui

Next cycle. I'm cd 10 today going Monday (cd13) for an ultra sound to see how ovulation looks.
Starting next cycle I will begin the famara and then the IUI when I ovulate


----------



## adidrea

Hey ladies, sorry I've been so absent lately, just a lot going on in life. I had my second IUI with a Femara + trigger + Progesterone cycle. I ended up having only one follicle (just like last time). DH has good count though so I'm trying to stay optimistic! 

How are you all doing?


----------



## momwannabe81

Even tho it ended in a chemical i only had 1 follicle my last cycle so there is still a chance for u


----------



## FutureBabyG

Hello ladies.. U have been reading without posting to keep up with everyone. I have nothing to post about me but I see we have had some bfp. Congrats sarahlou and then I saw on another thread ttc74 had a bfp and got her doubling blood work back and was doubling at 1.8 days rate. Yay so exciting to see more bfps in the group. Ttc74 and her dh were having trouble with sperm count so this was definitely a surprise but a good one. Anyone else have any news to share?


----------



## Miraclemaking

FutureBabyG said:


> Hello ladies.. U have been reading without posting to keep up with everyone. I have nothing to post about me but I see we have had some bfp. Congrats sarahlou and then I saw on another thread ttc74 had a bfp and got her doubling blood work back and was doubling at 1.8 days rate. Yay so exciting to see more bfps in the group. Ttc74 and her dh were having trouble with sperm count so this was definitely a surprise but a good one. Anyone else have any news to share?

Hi all
May I join?
Starting gonal f w menopur tonite. Iui should be next thur :)


----------



## FutureBabyG

Welcome Miraclemaking! Of course you can join.


----------



## TTC74

FutureBabyG said:


> Hello ladies.. U have been reading without posting to keep up with everyone. I have nothing to post about me but I see we have had some bfp. Congrats sarahlou and then I saw on another thread ttc74 had a bfp and got her doubling blood work back and was doubling at 1.8 days rate. Yay so exciting to see more bfps in the group. Ttc74 and her dh were having trouble with sperm count so this was definitely a surprise but a good one. Anyone else have any news to share?

Congrats SarahLou! Have you joined us over in the March 2016 babies thread? 

I did get my :bfp:. It was a HUGE surprise. We were actually on a completely natural cycle and had a scheduled appt with the RE to discuss the SA results. I tested the day before, and was greeted by a HUGE surprise (especially since we were on a natural cycle and the nurse had literally told me 2 days prior to my testing that DH's SA looked really bad)! So, don't lose hope ladies! Your BFP can happen when you least expect it.


----------



## momwannabe81

Congrats Sara and ttc. I've tested to see if my trigger was out and had a faint at 5 dpo (7days post trigger) so I assumed that today 9 days post trigger it would be out but I got another faint on ic. So idk what to think. Wouldn't 7dpo be to early? The one from today was a tad bit darker then the one 2 days ago when it should've been gone or even less noticeable. I actually thought it was negative but when I saw today's I dug the other one out of the trash (I know gross lol) and that's when I saw there was a line but fainter then today's. Maybe I'm just hoping but I don't feel any different or have any symptoms so I'm just thinking its the trigger. I guess I just need to wait and test again


----------



## TTC74

momwannabe81 said:


> Congrats Sara and ttc. I've tested to see if my trigger was out and had a faint at 5 dpo (7days post trigger) so I assumed that today 9 days post trigger it would be out but I got another faint on ic. So idk what to think. Wouldn't 7dpo be to early? The one from today was a tad bit darker then the one 2 days ago when it should've been gone or even less noticeable. I actually thought it was negative but when I saw today's I dug the other one out of the trash (I know gross lol) and that's when I saw there was a line but fainter then today's. Maybe I'm just hoping but I don't feel any different or have any symptoms so I'm just thinking its the trigger. I guess I just need to wait and test again

lol. I've totally gone digging through the garbage to compare two tests!


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol I figured wasn't the only one


----------



## tag74

Welcome Miraclemaking! 

Yes I've been following TTC74's journal...very exciting!

Momwannabe...7 dpo may be a little early but I think you'll know for sure in a few days time. :)

As for me, I am almost 3 weeks past the miscarriage and waiting to ovulate. I'm temping to try and pin point it so I know when first AF will arrive. It's so frustrating. I know my beta went down to zero sometime last week...so it's a guessing game at this point.

FX for everyone.

Future, how are you feeling?


----------



## rebecca822

Hi all! Just checking in! We didn't end up going for the ultra sound bec doctor said were just going to let my body heal from Thursday's hysteroscopy. I'm ovulating today (natually) and then I'm supposed to call the RE office on cd1 to start with the IUI. The waiting is so difficult! I just want to start the process already.


----------



## momwannabe81

I know the feeling. When we were ready for the iui if was like the first time I ever wanted for af to start


----------



## adidrea

momwannabe81 - so sorry about your chemical pregnancy. :hugs: I have never managed to get pregnant, but I can imagine how hard it is. That's good to know that it happened for you with only one follicle! My first IUI I had only one as well and that was a negative, so this time when I got 1 again my hopes were a little low...But I guess one is all it takes! I'm trying to just take it easy and not stress these next 2 weeks. 

Sarahlou and ttc74 - contrats on your BFPs!!!! 

Miraclemaking - Welcome! Good luck with your IUI! 

tag74 - I'm so sorry about your mc... I know it was a while ago but I hope you're doing ok and that AF comes super fast so that you can try again! :hugs:

FutureBabyG- Did you get a BFP as well?? I must have missed it!! So many good news here, I love it! Congrats!!! 

As for me, I'm now 4 dpiui. Feeling fine but I really hate endometrin. Last cycle I did the progesterone in oil (daily shots) and so i thought I'd switch to something "easier/better". I think I like the shots better!! Hah... But I guess in the end if it works it will be worth it. Trying to keep that in mind


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm 8dpiui so not to far ahead of u. Hopefully we get our bfp. I'm just ready to find out. My ic was a tad bit darker then yesterday's but I think it's just the dye. I wish it just went blank so I know when it's my true bfp. Last cycle the trigger was out by 6 or 7 dpo but not this time. I wonder y? It was the same dosage


----------



## FutureBabyG

Adidrea- yep we got our bfp in march which is special. Cd1 with our baseline ultrasound was my dh birthday. Cd 12 and trigger was my birthday. Cd 14 iui on my edd but I was early. Then we found out right before April fools. Totally us. We had a rough/scary start but baby is doing well so far and making all the marks.

Ps 5 months today... over half way. Ultrasound friday. I am so nervous excited terrified. How can little ones make us this much of a mess.


----------



## adidrea

momwannabe- Ooooh! Yeah we're really close together :) I really hope this is your month!! 

FutureBabyG- Eeeee how exciting! Congratulations! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## momwannabe81

Ic was pretty much blank with a hint of a line so I'm guessing the trigger is about gone. I did a blue dye walmart early result and there was a faint line so it's still in me just going away. I only have 1 frer and 2 digi and plenty of ic so might just use them in a couple of days and just use the ic to help my urge to poas lol


----------



## Miraclemaking

Hi all
We did menopur and gonal f for the last three nights. Going in tomm to scan ovaries. Only left one matters as no longer have the right tube. 
Exciting to start this process again but hate the needles!


----------



## momwannabe81

Fx on ur scan tonorrow. I know the feeling about needles i hate them too but i'll do whatever it takes to get my bfp so hang in there


----------



## rebecca822

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing?
Question, I'm having a trigger shot with my IUI and I wanted to ask you what is that all about? Is this just 1 shot done in the office, or are these the shots that I need to give myself (eew). 
Also, can anyone give me an estimate of how many appointments o should anticipate per month? We are doing our first IUI this coming cycle. AF is due Tuesday. Aug 11. I'm supposed to call and schedule and appt once AF arrives.
I need to warn my boss about all the appointments...


----------



## Miraclemaking

momwannabe81 said:


> Fx on ur scan tonorrow. I know the feeling about needles i hate them too but i'll do whatever it takes to get my bfp so hang in there

Thank you ....
Dunno what to do 
Went in today got like 7 follicles on my left side... The side that matters..
They suggesting canceling iui because of multiples. 
Go back tomm am for another scan then suppose to do iui fri.


----------



## FutureBabyG

I wouldn't cancel an iui personally. I hade , 10 follicules on my good side and the dr told me there is no studies showing increase in multiples due to increase eggs. She did say it could happen but unlikely for someone seeking medical treatment for infertility. I am now prego with 1 of the 10 follicules. Never saw a second gestational sac only one. I would say if they allow it and your feel ok with rare possibility of twins go for it.


----------



## momwannabe81

I had 8-9 follies but but only a few that counted. At this point its the size that counts not the # of them


----------



## Miraclemaking

momwannabe81 said:


> I had 8-9 follies but but only a few that counted. At this point its the size that counts not the # of them

So had my scan today 
Had 6 follicles that's over 18 on left with some 15 and 16

Similar results of right side. 
Dr said since my etocpic took my right tube the eggs can still be picked up on the left side. 
Also last year on our first iui we got a healthy baby girl with 3 follicles over 18. So with me having so many they are canceling it. Unless I'm ok with possible 3 or 4 and then at about 12 to 14 weeks aborting one or two. Says not safe for baby or me to carry more than 2. 
I don't want to make a decision to get rid of a baby so I went a head and cancel the iui. We will just try natrually. If no pos this cycle we will be in a lower dosage next cycle. So no trigger shot. Ovulation in the next 7 day.


----------



## momwannabe81

i'm sorry but i understand


----------



## adidrea

I got a BFN today as well. *sigh* This was IUI #2. I'm going to take a few days and just try to get over it and we'll be increasing the Femara dose for next cycle. 

Sorry about your cancelled IUI miraclemaking, I hope that it just happens naturally for you. You have some good follicles and it only takes one. FX for this cycle! 

Rebecca 822, the trigger shot is one subcutaneous shot. I usually just do it myself right in the tummy. You can look away if it scares you or have your husband do it, or even go in and have them do it. But it's really not painful, it's mostly just mental. 

For my IUI appointments I have:
- a baseline appointment on cycle day 3
- another appt a week after that to check follicles 
- 1-2 more appts for them to pinpoint when the follicles are big enough
- IUI appointment (this one is long as you need to wait an hour after you drop off or collect the sperm sample, then they do it and you have to lie there on the table for 20 min to let everything go in more)
- One week after IUI they do another blood work appointment to make sure you have enough progesterone
- 14 days after IUI is your blood hcg test. 

Good luck, let us know how it goes!


----------



## Miraclemaking

adidrea said:


> I got a BFN today as well. *sigh* This was IUI #2. I'm going to take a few days and just try to get over it and we'll be increasing the Femara dose for next cycle.
> 
> Sorry about your cancelled IUI miraclemaking, I hope that it just happens naturally for you. You have some good follicles and it only takes one. FX for this cycle!
> 
> Rebecca 822, the trigger shot is one subcutaneous shot. I usually just do it myself right in the tummy. You can look away if it scares you or have your husband do it, or even go in and have them do it. But it's really not painful, it's mostly just mental.
> 
> For my IUI appointments I have:
> - a baseline appointment on cycle day 3
> - another appt a week after that to check follicles
> - 1-2 more appts for them to pinpoint when the follicles are big enough
> - IUI appointment (this one is long as you need to wait an hour after you drop off or collect the sperm sample, then they do it and you have to lie there on the table for 20 min to let everything go in more)
> - One week after IUI they do another blood work appointment to make sure you have enough progesterone
> - 14 days after IUI is your blood hcg test.
> 
> Good luck, let us know how it goes!


Sorry ididrea :(
How many follicles did u have?


----------



## adidrea

I had one follicle. It would be nice to get 2-3...maybe that would increase our chances, so we're upping the Femara dose next cycle and trying again.

Just feeling discouraged about the whole process... As I'm sure you ladies all understand, this is not how I pictured making a baby would go. I feel so much stress and anxiety, and now sadness when it doesn't work. These negative emotions are certainly not helping me conceive! Ughhh. I even went to yoga today to try and chill out (I've never done yoga before, hah). 

How do you get over the disappointment month after month? :cry:


----------



## FutureBabyG

Adidrea, I can't count how many times I felt upset and frustrated at my body failing me and me failing my husband. After my last iui I was approximately 9dpiui and I had a major break down. I got a bfn after several days of faints due to my trigger. My poor husband had to deal with me breaking down majorly and crying throughout the night. I was ready to move on to ivf. The very next day the line reappeared.. I didn't/couldn't believe it. I blew it off. My dh did not. The next day it was still there and frer verified it. I called my dr the next day because I started bleeding and thought it was over. They told me there was nothing they could do. Found out I had low progesterone and estrogen and hcg was on the low side. Our peanut held on and is kicking away. I love being pregnant and feeling everything and I believe I love it even more because I had that breakdown that made me believe I would never ever experience it all. Plus I have had the best pregnancy to woman.


----------



## rebecca822

adidrea said:


> I got a BFN today as well. *sigh* This was IUI #2. I'm going to take a few days and just try to get over it and we'll be increasing the Femara dose for next cycle.
> 
> Sorry about your cancelled IUI miraclemaking, I hope that it just happens naturally for you. You have some good follicles and it only takes one. FX for this cycle!
> 
> Rebecca 822, the trigger shot is one subcutaneous shot. I usually just do it myself right in the tummy. You can look away if it scares you or have your husband do it, or even go in and have them do it. But it's really not painful, it's mostly just mental.
> 
> For my IUI appointments I have:
> - a baseline appointment on cycle day 3
> - another appt a week after that to check follicles
> - 1-2 more appts for them to pinpoint when the follicles are big enough
> - IUI appointment (this one is long as you need to wait an hour after you drop off or collect the sperm sample, then they do it and you have to lie there on the table for 20 min to let everything go in more)
> - One week after IUI they do another blood work appointment to make sure you have enough progesterone
> - 14 days after IUI is your blood hcg test.
> 
> Good luck, let us know how it goes!

Very informative, thank you!


----------



## rebecca822

Update:
Af showed up today, 2 days early. 
Will call RE tomorrow to see what they want me to do.


----------



## adidrea

FutureBabyG - Thanks for sharing your story! I feel like the breakdown happens to me as well, a couple of days before the beta test. I got myself really down and so when the beta test came back negative I was actually "mostly" over it because I had already exhausted myself with the belief that it would be negative! Haha... There's really no other way when all of the HPTs are negative. I hope I have good luck like you, we are giving IUI two more tries and then moving on to IVF which will be a whole separate rollercoaster. I really hope it doesn't get to that. 


rebecca822 - I think that's a good thing! You can get started 2 days sooner! :thumbup:


----------



## FutureBabyG

Adidrea- I did 3 rounds of clomid. The last round resulted in ectopic pregnancy that I had to have emergency surgery to remove my left tube. After I recovered we got to try femara, which I didn't have anything happen.. we had follicules but no bfp. So I had already made an appointment with a fertility specialist. We went there. She had me just try naturally for one cycle to get my body back to normal, then we started injectables. I was on bravelle and menopur with a hcg injection for ovulation. I had 10 18mm size follicules on my right side. Some clinics would transition patients to ivf at that point but with our hx she felt safe with iui. So we did iui and it worked. She explained that the injectables help the eggs mature without causing chromosome problems that lead to miscarriages. She felt strong that women needed to try just one injectable cycle plus they get a baseline to how responsive your body is to the medications.


----------



## rebecca822

adidrea said:


> rebecca822 - I think that's a good thing! You can get started 2 days sooner! :thumbup:

Yes! I agree, I am very eager to start. I have my first appointment tomorrow morning.


----------



## rebecca822

adidrea said:


> I had one follicle. It would be nice to get 2-3...maybe that would increase our chances, so we're upping the Femara dose next cycle and trying again.
> 
> Just feeling discouraged about the whole process... As I'm sure you ladies all understand, this is not how I pictured making a baby would go. I feel so much stress and anxiety, and now sadness when it doesn't work. These negative emotions are certainly not helping me conceive! Ughhh. I even went to yoga today to try and chill out (I've never done yoga before, hah).
> 
> How do you get over the disappointment month after month? :cry:

Every month when I get my period I allow myself 1 day/night to cheat on my diet. It helps :)
I usually get takeout because it's my favorite. Sometimes I'll eat 5 chocolate bars, bags of chips, ice cream, whatever it is that I am in the mood of. And then I tell myself it's time to get back to reality.

I also feel like it's been so many months of negatives that I don't get my hopes up anymore. I don't bother with HPT's because I know what the result is going to be. I think that helps me not get so bummed when af arrives.

We're going to be doing our iui a few days apart, we can keep each other company. I'll likely ovulate on 8/29 or so.


----------



## tag74

rebecca822 said:


> Update:
> Af showed up today, 2 days early.
> Will call RE tomorrow to see what they want me to do.

I'm sorry! :cry:

I am back from vacation and catching up.

Trying and getting AF each month is just heartbreaking to me. And as I am now 41, I feel my chances keep getting slimmer and slimmer especially with the MC last month.

Hang in there...we are all there for you!


----------



## JMUBumbleBee

Hi ladies,

I'm butting in on your posts after reading through several over the past few months. I've been looking at all these forums for a while (we've been unsuccessfully trying to conceive since our wedding in May 2014) and have found them really helpful, so I thought it was finally time to post myself.

I had my work up with Kaiser (3-day blood work, HSG, ultra sound) before being referred to Shady Grove Fertility. My FSH the first time tested was 18, so that was heart breaking. My husband didn't have great numbers, but at the IUI yesterday I was told he had 10 million motile sperm, so not sure if the analysis was just inaccurate or what.

Shady Grove has been great, but I feel kind of in the dark compared to how much everyone seems to know about their numbers. They did the 3-day blood work again (7/30), but never told me the numbers. I started Chlomid (days 3-7) and two shots of Gonal-F (days 7 and 9). Then I went back day 11 and the tech was marking things on the screen, and then trying to find egg sacs on the left side and couldn't at first, but then she found it and said, "How was that one hiding?!" But they never told me how many I have or how big they are. Part of me thinks it's better so I don't obsess over every little number, but like I said I also feel like I'm in the dark. They had me trigger that night.

Yesterday we went for the IUI and they said they like to see 5 -8 million motile sperm and my husband had 10 million, so hopefully that helps. I was incredibly bloated and sore the past few days and I woke up this morning and that was all gone, which I assume means I ovulated. Now it's just the waiting game. They want me to come in for a pregnancy test on 8/24. Is that really necessary? I feel like paying for a pregnancy test that is negative is just adding insult to injury. I'm considering waiting until I test on my own and if it end up positive I will schedule to go in.

Good luck to everyone on here! My friends and family are all supportive, but it's nice to have support from people that actually have had these experiences!


----------



## tag74

JMUBumbleBee :hi: and Welcome! 

I think you're doing great so far!

A couple of questions...how old are you? I would highly recommend ordering Royal Jelly through amazon.com and start taking it everyday. I had borderline high FSH and I think this has really helped my remaining eggs.

Second, I would call your RE and ask them how large your follicle was at your ultrasound. If it was around 15 or higher...there is a high chance it could be a mature egg by trigger time! Also your husbands numbers sounded amazing!

I haven't done IUI yet...just one round of clomid which resulted in an early MC last month but I think those pregnancy tests are standard. You could always ask if you could do a test on your own as well. You're in control of your health and body as I see it.

Very hopeful for you!!! Hope you'll stick around with us until we get our BFPs!


----------



## JMUBumbleBee

I'm 32 and husband is 33, so hopefully my age is a positive factor in my egg quality! I'll look into Royal Jelly, thanks!


----------



## momwannabe81

Jmu is the date after ur af is due? MY dr always gives me a date 2 days after af is due. So maybe they want to see if ur late b4 doing bw. I'm waiting to O this is my first round on femara and hoping it does the trick. I'm going Thursday to do the u/s and see when iui will be done. This is my 3rd and last try for a while so I'm praying that it works. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Miraclemaking

momwannabe81 said:


> Jmu is the date after ur af is due? MY dr always gives me a date 2 days after af is due. So maybe they want to see if ur late b4 doing bw. I'm waiting to O this is my first round on femara and hoping it does the trick. I'm going Thursday to do the u/s and see when iui will be done. This is my 3rd and last try for a while so I'm praying that it works. How's everyone else doing?


Im confused at the moment :( since the cancel iui and no trigger shot trying to figure out if and when we ovulate. My temp not saying I ovulated but with like over 10 follicles I had to by now... I hate the two week wait :(


----------



## tag74

Miracle, are you trying naturally now?


----------



## tag74

And can you share your chart?


----------



## FutureBabyG

Miracle- I am sorry the cycle I had with 10 I had given up and said what will be will be and I choose not to temp opk or anything... so needless to say I have no idea what your chart would look like. What cd are you? Any fertile cm?


----------



## Miraclemaking

FutureBabyG said:


> Miracle- I am sorry the cycle I had with 10 I had given up and said what will be will be and I choose not to temp opk or anything... so needless to say I have no idea what your chart would look like. What cd are you? Any fertile cm?


Tag74. Yea we are trying natrually. Went to the doc last thur told to stop all shots and I will ovulate in the next week. They suggest natrually every other nite. We did fri nite Sunday nite and tie morning and will tonite. I didn't keep log of temp but I know I'm about 97.5 before ovulation and 98.1 after... I don't have a clear 98.1 I get 97.8... With being summer the temp is hard to know with ac on or door open:(
FuturebabyG fm mucus looks like semen so it's hard to tell.. I did have slight ovulation pain on the left side mon morning . We bd on Sunday nite and tue morning.


----------



## momwannabe81

U might have Ov. I wouldnt worry about temping unless u chart.
afm I'm nearing O my cm was definitely not affected by the femara, i've had ew cm and today, sorry if tmi but, when i just went #2 there was a long streak of cm just hanging. Not that it will help or anything since i'm doing iui but still nice to see the timing is right.


----------



## tag74

Miracle, don 't worry about your temps. If you aren't taking them everyday you won't be able to read into them.

However, if you CM is creamy...you most likely already ovulated.

FX for you! How exciting!


----------



## Miraclemaking

tag74 said:


> Miracle, don 't worry about your temps. If you aren't taking them everyday you won't be able to read into them.
> 
> However, if you CM is creamy...you most likely already ovulated.
> 
> FX for you! How exciting!

Thanks ladies...hope everyone's doing good :)


----------



## tag74

Lots of prayers needed! 

I didn't even get my first AF from the MC...but here goes! Please stick little baby!
 



Attached Files:







11863447_10206977124324304_917632071761842274_n.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## momwannabe81

OMG Tag congratz.....that is awesome :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## FutureBabyG

Congrats tag!


----------



## rebecca822

Huge congrats!!


----------



## Miraclemaking

Congrat Tag!!!! Sooooo awesome:)


----------



## Sunny27

Congrats Tag!!!!


----------



## Miraclemaking

So had progestrone test done today and it came back .03.
Meaning I didn't ovulate . They think the 10 follicles now are cysts. Got an apt Monday morning to do more test see what happened:(


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm sorry. Hopefully they can figure out something


----------



## tag74

Ugh- how discouraging. I think this cycle preps you for next month and educates you. Do you think you'll do the trigger shot next time?


----------



## Miraclemaking

tag74 said:


> Ugh- how discouraging. I think this cycle preps you for next month and educates you. Do you think you'll do the trigger shot next time?


So went to doc yesterday I had 16 follicles/cyst. I had a light period sicr fri. So I'm on birth control pills for the next month. To get rid of the cyst... Hopefully they all gone by next cycle. If I had done the trigger with 16 follicles I'm sure would of had multiples. I had a lot going on this month... Was evicting a tenant and we put in a offer on what would be out new home (got accepted ) and I was really worried about more than two multiples so I think my body didn't ovulate. :(


----------



## MrsAmk

Hello everyone! Hope you don't mind if I join you in here?! I am 4dpo on our 4th cycle TTC baby #3. We lost our first during birth and have a 16 month old son at home. Praying this cycle is it! I am already mentally exhausted with TTC.

Oh and I had an IUI on 8/21 with just 1 follicle. I was on Clomid again like my previous BFP cycles. My husband has low motility.


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm sorry about ur loss. Hope u get ur bfp this month


----------



## tag74

So very sorry for your loss...and welcome!


----------



## MrsAmk

Thanks girls! How is everyone doing today?? I am 5dpo and feel nadda....just like every bfn cycle. Hopefully something changes :)


----------



## tag74

So my update is this...my blood work came back and I go back again for more betas tomorrow but a week ago I had my RE telling me prepare to miscarry again but there may be a glimmer of hope. My number more than doubled yesterday...still in disbelief.

DPO Beta Doubling Time
12 13.0 (Undefined)
15 122.0 22.3 hours
17 173.0 95.3 hours
19 344.0 48.4 hours
23 1647.0 42.5 hours


----------



## MrsAmk

tag74 said:


> So my update is this...my blood work came back and I go back again for more betas tomorrow but a week ago I had my RE telling me prepare to miscarry again but there may be a glimmer of hope. My number more than doubled yesterday...still in disbelief.
> 
> DPO Beta Doubling Time
> 12 13.0 (Undefined)
> 15 122.0 22.3 hours
> 17 173.0 95.3 hours
> 19 344.0 48.4 hours
> 23 1647.0 42.5 hours

Oh that's so awesome! So much hope for this bean to stick!! :happydance:


----------



## momwannabe81

Praying for ur bean to stick


----------



## adidrea

Omg Tag, congrats on your BFP!!! Your numbers look great! That's so exciting! :happydance::dance::happydance::dance:

Welcome MrsAmk and so sorry to hear about your loss. Sending prayers for a BFP for you this month! 


I had my IUI #3 on Wednesday 8/26, so taking beta test on 9/9 which is just a couple of days before DH's birthday. I really hope this is our month so that I can give him the best birthday present ever!!! :yellow: 

I had one follicle that was 18mm 3 days before IUI but he had a great count of ~80 million motile so I'm hoping one of those guys makes it :blush: 

Hope you're all enjoying the last few weeks of summer! I can't believe it's about to be September. Yikes.


----------



## MrsAmk

Bfn :(


----------



## tag74

adidrea said:


> Omg Tag, congrats on your BFP!!! Your numbers look great! That's so exciting! :happydance::dance::happydance::dance:
> 
> Welcome MrsAmk and so sorry to hear about your loss. Sending prayers for a BFP for you this month!
> 
> 
> I had my IUI #3 on Wednesday 8/26, so taking beta test on 9/9 which is just a couple of days before DH's birthday. I really hope this is our month so that I can give him the best birthday present ever!!! :yellow:
> 
> I had one follicle that was 18mm 3 days before IUI but he had a great count of ~80 million motile so I'm hoping one of those guys makes it :blush:
> 
> Hope you're all enjoying the last few weeks of summer! I can't believe it's about to be September. Yikes.

Thank you! I'm trying to stay optimistic since I miscarried in July.

I think the follie size is great as well as DH motility!! Praying for you!!!!



MrsAmk said:


> Bfn :(


So sorry, what DPO are you at?


----------



## MrsAmk

tag74 said:


> adidrea said:
> 
> 
> Omg Tag, congrats on your BFP!!! Your numbers look great! That's so exciting! :happydance::dance::happydance::dance:
> 
> Welcome MrsAmk and so sorry to hear about your loss. Sending prayers for a BFP for you this month!
> 
> 
> I had my IUI #3 on Wednesday 8/26, so taking beta test on 9/9 which is just a couple of days before DH's birthday. I really hope this is our month so that I can give him the best birthday present ever!!! :yellow:
> 
> I had one follicle that was 18mm 3 days before IUI but he had a great count of ~80 million motile so I'm hoping one of those guys makes it :blush:
> 
> Hope you're all enjoying the last few weeks of summer! I can't believe it's about to be September. Yikes.
> 
> Thank you! I'm trying to stay optimistic since I miscarried in July.
> 
> I think the follie size is great as well as DH motility!! Praying for you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> MrsAmk said:
> 
> 
> Bfn :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sorry, what DPO are you at?Click to expand...

11dpo. Ive always had +s by 9dpo and feel 100% not preggo so just waiting on AF


----------



## tag74

I'm sorry. :(


----------



## TTC74

tag74 said:


> So my update is this...my blood work came back and I go back again for more betas tomorrow but a week ago I had my RE telling me prepare to miscarry again but there may be a glimmer of hope. My number more than doubled yesterday...still in disbelief.
> 
> DPO Beta Doubling Time
> 12 13.0 (Undefined)
> 15 122.0 22.3 hours
> 17 173.0 95.3 hours
> 19 344.0 48.4 hours
> 23 1647.0 42.5 hours

I sure hope this is your sticky bean!


----------



## TTC74

I know I've been away for a while, but it looks like all is go for an October IUI cycle with follistim. I had a natural pregnancy last month but they had to clear me out because they are pretty sure it was ectopic (they couldn't find it on the 6 week ultrasound and my betas were staying in the 150 range the whole time). Because of the shot they gave me, they want me to go through one natural cycle. So, I'm a no go this month but next month, I'm in the game again.


----------



## calinina

Hi Ladies,

I'm on my 4th IUI cycle this month, and switching from clomid to femara. I actually got pregnant using clomid 100mg on my 2nd iui cycle, but that was a chemical pregnancy . My doctor told me I should give femara a try, so that's what I'll be doing this month. Praying this cycle works out!


----------



## Julesxo

Hi ladies,

I hope you don't mind if I join the group:wave: You all seem like a super amazing and supporting group of women!

A bit about me; I have been married for 1 year to the love of my life, however my husband was diagnosed with testicular cancer shortly after our wedding. The amazing news is that we caught it super early and it hadn't spread!! He was able to get the treatment he needed quickly and is now officially in remission thank goodness! :thumbup:

We recently told our doctor that we wanted to start a family immediately and because of our situation we were referred right away to a fertility specialist. We had all of our tests run and unsurprisingly, due to the cancer, his counts and morph are quite low, but borderline sufficient for IUI, so we are on that path. I am now on CD8 of my first IUI cycle and I go in for my first scan tomorrow to see how I'm responding to Clomid and am feeling pretty nervous about everything. This is all so new to us. Any suggestions for what I can expect with the scan and with the IUI?

Thanks so much!
Jules


----------



## tag74

Welcome Jules! :hi:

I'll let the other ladies speak to IUI as I never had to cross that path but I did try Clomid 1 month (which sadly ended in MC) and with Clomid, expect bloating, some weird cramping and that's about it while taking the pills for me.

But during Ovulation...I completely felt when I ovulated. And there was some residual ovarian pain after for a few days.

I would also request a cycle day 10 ultrasound if they aren't monitoring you or haven't told you they will. On cycle day 10, it will show how many follicles you have and what size. This will be super important. Around cycle day 10 if they are 15mm or higher that's really good!

Post MC, I conceived naturally and really hoping for the best with this little baby. :hugs:

Good luck!


----------



## Julesxo

Thanks so much for the welcome and all the information Tag! I am so sorry to hear about your mc but it's wonderful that you are pregnant again! Wishing you so much luck with this one O:)

I just had my cd9 scan and am going back tomorrow for a cd10 scan . My clinic is extremely good for monitoring it would seem as they are basically bringing me in every morning until I'm ready to trigger to make sure they don't miss anything. As of today I have 4 leading follicles 14mm, 12mm, 11mm and 10mm. They said they would do the IUI with up to 4 follicles but if more are in there they will cancel, she said I'm where they hoped I would be. So that took a little bit of stress off.

They said they will be doing IUI on me twice, on two back to back days. 
Does anyone know if this is the norm??


----------



## tag74

Yes back to back is completely normal. They are just covering all their bases. And your follies sound super good. They grow 1-1.5mm a day so that is awesome!!!


----------



## Julesxo

Awesome thanks Tag! I'll keep updating as I go :)


----------



## dancingnurse2

Coming to join y'all. I was on clomid for three cycles and ended up with a large cyst that had to be drained. Well after one cycle with just metformin I now have no cysts. This is my third day of femera. We are not doing IUI but hope we get BFP this time.


----------



## tag74

Welcome dancing!


----------



## adidrea

Welcome dancingnurse, MrsAmk and Jules! This is a very supportive group of ladies, I think you'll feel right at home! :dust: baby dust to all of you!


As for me...I got a call from my RE that my beta HCG came back at 100.5 which means BFP!!! The third IUI worked for us! I'm so excited, it hasn't even sunk in yet! I even took a pregnancy test this morning and thought it was negative because I didn't give it the full 5 minutes (I gave it like 30 seconds and threw it in the trash lol). :cloud9: Scheduled another beta test on Friday morning to make sure HCG levels are going up. I haven't managed to get pregnant in about 2 years so the fact that something actually worked is so surreal. I need to give it a few days. The only side effect that I've had is really crazy and vivid dreams, and I'm not even sure that's a side effect. :shrug:


----------



## dancingnurse2

Congratulations! Happy and Healthy 9 months!


----------



## tag74

adidrea said:


> Welcome dancingnurse, MrsAmk and Jules! This is a very supportive group of ladies, I think you'll feel right at home! :dust: baby dust to all of you!
> 
> 
> As for me...I got a call from my RE that my beta HCG came back at 100.5 which means BFP!!! The third IUI worked for us! I'm so excited, it hasn't even sunk in yet! I even took a pregnancy test this morning and thought it was negative because I didn't give it the full 5 minutes (I gave it like 30 seconds and threw it in the trash lol). :cloud9: Scheduled another beta test on Friday morning to make sure HCG levels are going up. I haven't managed to get pregnant in about 2 years so the fact that something actually worked is so surreal. I need to give it a few days. The only side effect that I've had is really crazy and vivid dreams, and I'm not even sure that's a side effect. :shrug:

So happy for you!!! So awesome!!

As for me, my pregnancy may not be viable. My HCG is 32,500 but no heart beat at yesterday's ultrasound. Yolk sac and fetal pole but that is all. Really hoping this baby surprises us again next Tuesday. I'm devastated. Twice in a row if this doesn't happen. :nope:


----------



## Miskas mommy

Hi all, we are starting our first Iui this month. Dh goes in Tuesday for an sa, then I will go in on cd3 for full, bloods. If everything looks good re says we can do Iui. I will be taking femara, plus trigger shot. We have done six unmonitored cycles of femara and no bfp, so we decided it was time to seek some new help. I really hope it works the first time, and we don't have to do it twice..


----------



## Sunny27

Welcome Dancing!!!

Congrats Adidrea on you BFP!!!! The 3rd time was the charm for us as well. Happy and Healthy 9 months.

So sorry to hear that Tag. I pray that all goes well with you next appt. :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

Tag, I so hope that this LO surprises you. I'm sorry you're going through this. :hugs:


----------



## adidrea

I'm so sorry that you're going through this tag. It must be hard. I hope this little one surprises you and that everything turns out okay! Sending prayers! :hugs:


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm back, how is everyone doing?


----------



## FutureBabyG

Hello ladies. I have missed you all. Momwannabe how are you? What are you doing this cycle?


----------

